# LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?​*Scheinbar haben Verbandsfunktionäre wirklich keine anderen Probleme, als Anglern das Leben unnötig schwer zu machen.

Auch nicht in Mecklenburg Vorpommern, der einzigen VDSF-.Bastion im Osten.

Oder ist das nur wieder der pure Fischneid, der da durchkommt?

http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/zoff-in-sternbergs-angler-idylle.html

Da können sich dann die Angler in Mecklenburg Vorpommern darauf einrichten, dass man zukünftig vorsichtig sein muss, wem man was erzählt, was man mit seinem Fisch nach dem Fang gemacht hat.

Verschenken darf man ihn ja, aber wehe, man bekommt vielleicht ein Gegengeschenk - schon ist wieder ein Angler in den Augen des Verbandes "kriminell".....

Dass es da Auswüchse geben mag - gut, wie überall im Leben.

Dass man gleich wieder meint, deswegen tausende anderer Angler "mitkriminalisieren" zu müssen, ist typisch Verbandsfunktionäre und VDSF............


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

tja warum können die nicht ihre klappe halten.
zumal hier von über 100 raubfischen(ich nehm mal an überwiegend hecht) im halben jahr die rede ist.
ist eben wie überall, extreme sollte man meiden.

antonio


----------



## teddy- (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ohh mist heißt das das ich von schwiegermutter keine selbstgemachten windbeutel mehr bekommen darf wenn ich ihr aal mitbringe :c#q

gruß stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> ohh mist heißt das das ich von schwiegermutter keine selbstgemachten windbeutel mehr bekommen darf wenn ich ihr aal mitbringe


Auf jeden Fall solltest Du wohl niemand davon erzählen.............

*Für mich ist das wieder nur typisch dummdeutsche Regelungswut.*

Dabei ist doch alles eh schon geregelt:
Entweder:
Das Gewässer gibt das her, dann solls auch kein Problem sein, dann ists wieder nur der pure Fischneid.

Oder:
Das Gewässer gibts nicht her, dann muss der Bewirtschafter entsprechende Fangmengenbegrenzungen einführen, notfalls auch über eine monatliche oder jährliche Zahl an entnehmbaren Hechten.

Warum meinen da wieder die "Vertreter" der Angler dort - wohl möglichst wieder gleich Gesetzen - mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen zu müssen?

Und gleich wieder die gesamte Anglerschaft für die Dummheit/Dreistigkeit Einzelner in Mithaftung nehmen zu müssen?

Typisch Verbände und Funktionäre - ich krieg da die Krätze...........


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Na klasse!!

Da schenkt man seinem Nachbarn 'nen frischen Fisch, den man gerade über hat, und wenn der dann andern Tags mit 'ner Flasche Wein vorbei kommt, um sich zu bedanken, wird man automatisch zum Rechtsbrecher.

Zum einen natürlich ist es dem fischneidischen Typen zu verdanken, der ihn gleich denunziert hat.
Aber von einem Verbandsgeschäftsführer sollte man doch erwarten, dass er einem "seiner" Angler den Rücken stärkt, statt ihm offiziell verkündend voll in den selben zu fallen.

Der ADAC hat früher mal die "Goldene Zitrone" für besondere Fehlleistungen in der Automobilbranche verteilt.
Ich bin dafür, dass wir den "Silbernen Stinkefisch" ins Leben rufen, um solches Funktionärsfehlverhalten öffentlich anzuprangern! (Um Kosten zu sparen kann man auch ein 3 Tage altes Rotauge nehmen)


----------



## Zusser (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

*AB Chef Finkenbeiner: Dreht er jetzt komplett durch?*

Wer diese Forderung so ausgelegt wird, dass sie Anglern das Leben schwermacht, der hat in meinen Augen eine sehr verdrehte Einstellung zum Angeln.

Zitat:_
Der Verband sei dafür, dass verankert wird, dass mit dem geangelten  Fisch kein Handel getrieben werden und er nur für den Eigenbedarf  verwendet werden kann. Was ein Geschenk an Verwandte oder an den  Nachbarn, der auch gern Fisch isst, nicht ausschließen würde, meint  er.     _

Genau so eine Bestimmung ist für Angler gut und sinnvoll.
Wie werden durch diese Formulierung 1000ende Angler mitkriminalisiert?

An solchen Artikeln sieht man wieder mal schön, worum es hier geht: Blinde Hetze gegen alles was den Namen Verband trägt, Deregulierung um jeden Preis.

Ich denke, die meisten Angler finden es falsch, wenn ein Kollege hunderte Raubfische pro Jahr fängt und damit Handel treibt. Ob die Hechte gegen Geld oder gegen Ware eintauscht, ist dabei doch vollkommen egal.

Das Verschenken an Freunde und Nachbarn ist eine ganz andere Sache, auch wenn man dafür mal ein Gegengeschenk erhält. 
*
**Wenn ein Verband solche Regeln für das Fischereigesetz fordert, arbeitet er genau  im Sinne der Angler. Gut so!
*


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

das ist richtig das mit den begrenzungen.
die andere seite ist die, daß das verkaufs/handelsverbot schon sinn macht.
angeln ist nun mal hobby/freizeit oder wie man es auch nennen will und kein geschäft in dem sinne.und ob nun getauscht wird oder geld genommen wird ist in meinen augen gleich.
ich rede jetz nicht davon, daß wenn ich mal nem befreundeten jäger nen fisch schenke, und er mir mal ein stück wild zukommen läßt.
aber rechne mal selber, wenn er nur jeden zweiten fisch getauscht hätte was da rauskommt.
wenn ich dies schon mache und vor allem in diesen größenordnungen, dann halte ich meine klappe und schreibe es nicht für jederman sichtbar noch in die zeitung.
der großteil derer die das lesen haben sehr wenig ahnung vom angeln.
und wenn das ein ahnungsloser liest, kommt ganz schnell der eindruck auf, das ist ein gutes (schwarz)geschäft.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Dass gewerbsmäßger Handel sowenig wie gewerbsmäßiger Tausch etwas mit Freizeitangeln zu tun hat, sollte jedem klar und einsichtig sein.

Dass bei entsprechenden angestrebten Bedingungen oder gesetzlichen Regelungen der Angler zukünftig nicht mal mehr ein Geschenk annehmen dürfte bzw. zumindet nicht drüber reden, ist das andere.

Dass man dem aber leicht mit bereits bestehenden Regeln (entsprechende Fangbegrenzungen) zudem einfacher begegnen könnte, ist das dritte.

Daher bleibe ich dabei:

*Ich lehne Geschäftemacherei mit geangelten Fischen ab.*

*Was hier gemacht wird, ist dennoch typisch dummdeutsche und sinnlose Regelungswut.*


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

thomas wir sind uns doch einig und ich meine da denken die meisten so(auch die funktionäre), das das ab und zu mal nen fisch verschenken kein thema ist.
hier ist eben der gesunde menschenverstand gefragt auch beim angler.
selbst wenn es keine fangbegrenzung gibt, würde ich nicht hunderte fische fangen und diese verkaufen/tauschen oder was auch immer.
aber hier ist eben wieder ein extrem aufgetreten.
schuld ist der "hechtkönig" selber.
wie schon gesagt, wenn ich so was mache, dann prahl ich damit nicht noch in der zeitung.
und ein "handelsverbot" würde die wenigsten stören oder stört sie auch nicht, da jetzt schon oft festgeschrieben.
hier spielen ja nun noch andere aspekte mit rein, fisch ist ein lebensmittel und da kann nun mal nicht jeder schalten und walten wie er will.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> (Um Kosten zu sparen kann man auch ein 3 Tage altes Rotauge nehmen)



Passt auch gut in den Briefkasten falls niemand öffnet.:m

Die meisten Angler verschenken auch mal Fische und bekommen selbstredend auch hin und wieder eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit dafür.
Eine Hand wäscht eben die andere.

Das ist doch überall so. Auch Spitzenpolitiker nehmen gern Spenden und werden sich sicher auch dafür erkenntlich zeigen.|kopfkrat

Man sollte als Angler(und allgemein) sein Handeln nicht an die große Glocke hängen.
Es gibt immer Neider, die sich übervorteilt fühlen nichts anderes zu tun haben als sich auf Kosten anderer zu profilieren oder sie zumindestens zu diffamieren um ihnen dadurch den "Vorteil" zu nehmen.
Purer Neid also.

Wegen solchen !"§$%&r-Mitbürgern werden immer wieder, nicht vorhandene, Gesetzeslücken entdeckt und gestopft, unter denen dann andere leiden müssen weil sie kriminalisiert werden.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Hechtfreddi ein Prahlhans ist! 
Hätte er getan was tat, ohne damit anzugeben, gäbe es diese Diskussion nicht. Er sag ja selber nix von Gefälligkeit, sondern dass er tauscht(!) gegen andere Lebensmittel.
Das hat schon etwas von Regelmäßigkeit und kann als gewerbliche Tätigkeit ausgelegt werden.

Hätte er gesagt, er verschenkt die Fische und bekommt ab und zu (nicht jedes Mal!) auch ein Geschenk zum Dank, wäre die Welt i.O.!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> hier ist eben der gesunde menschenverstand gefragt auch beim angler.
> selbst wenn es keine fangbegrenzung gibt, würde ich nicht hunderte fische fangen und diese verkaufen/tauschen oder was auch immer.
> aber hier ist eben wieder ein extrem aufgetreten.





> Hätte er gesagt, er verschenkt die Fische und bekommt ab und zu (nicht jedes Mal!) auch ein Geschenk zum Dank, wäre die Welt i.O.!





> Wegen solchen !"§$%&(-Mitbürgern werden immer wieder, nicht vorhandene, Gesetzeslücken entdeckt und gestopft, unter denen dann andere leiden müssen weil sie kriminalisiert werden.



So isses - und wenn jetzt dabei rauskommt (wie beim Fische zurücksetzen etc.), das Angler das zukünftig zwar weiterhin machen, aber eigentlich nicht mehr dürfen - nur nicht drüber reden/schreiben - sind wir wieder genau an dem Punkt, an dem wie schon so oft sinnlose Regelungen kommen, die uns dann zukünftig das anglerische Leben insgesamt immer schwerer machen.

Statt dass einfach die eh schon vorhandenen sinnvollen Mittel und Möglichkeiten wie Fangbegrenzung und Kontrollen eingesetzt werden......

"Erstklassige" Verbandsarbeit, danke dafür...........


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

was spricht denn gegen ein handelsverbot im figes.
ich würde sagen nichts.
es schränkt keinen normalen angler in der ausübung seines hobbys ein, wenn ja soll mir einer sagen wie.
und daß nicht jeder fisch verkaufen/handeln oder wie auch immer darf ist auch gut so.

antonio


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das ist klarer Deutscher Bürokratenschwachsinn von Leuten die ein starkes selbst geltungsbedürfniss haben. Wie das Thema zurücksetzen der Fische auch wenn er eine kleine Verletzung hat wird er erkranken und sterben. Was solls ich für mein Teil habe kein schlechtes Gewissen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> was spricht denn gegen ein handelsverbot im figes.


Es ist wieder der Unterschied zwischen einem einzelnen schwarzen Schaf und der Masse der Angler.

Um das einzelne schwarze Schaf zu erwischen, sollen wieder alle anderen drunter leiden - besonders perfide hier das eigentliche Motiv in meinen Augen:
Purer Fischneid..

Und was spricht gegen einen Tausch von Fischen, die innerhalb des Rahmens der Fangbegrenzung gefangen wurden?

Ich gebe zu, auch ich mache das.

Und habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Ich bekomme von enem Bekannten immer wieder mal eine Flasche Calvados von dessen Freunden aus Frankreich, er dafür immer wieder mal einen Zander, Hecht oder Barsch von mir..

Soll das jetzt kriminell werden, nur weil es einige "Angler" gibt, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen?

Und weil Verbände und Bewirtschafter nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftige Bewirtschaftungsregeln/Fangbeschränkungen zu erlassen bzw. diese nicht vernünftig kontrollieren?

Deswegen muss dann wieder die gesamte Anglerschaft kriminalisiert werden?

Und dann letzten Endes Gefahr laufen, von wildgewordenen Tierrechtlern wie PETA angezeigt zu werden wegen "Fischhandel"; wenn man für den an einen Bekannten verschenkten Fisch ne Pulle Schnappes kriegt?

*> Ist es das, was sinnvoll ist?
> Ist es das, was die Funktionäre und Verbände wollen?
> Noch eine Möglichkeit für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?

Wenn ja, dann macht nur weiter so......*


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

bestimmungen über das handeln mit lebensmitteln und dann auch noch mit leichtverderblichen wie fisch hat nichts mit irgendwelchem schwachsinn zu tun, denk mal drüber nach.
wie gesagt es geht nicht um das ab und zu mal nen fisch verschenken, hier gehts um ganz andere größenordnungen eines prahlhanses.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> bestimmungen über das handeln mit lebensmitteln und dann auch noch mit leichtverderblichen wie fisch hat nichts mit irgendwelchem schwachsinn zu tun, denk mal drüber nach.


Hab ich nie behauptet.
Und für das Handeln mit Lebensmittel (speziell auch Fisch) gibts schon genügend Gesetze und Verordnungen bis hin zur Versteuerung der Gewinne. Betrifft aber Angler nicht. 

Siehe oben, hier zusammengefasst. 
Darum gehts mir, weil wir das aus den letzten Jahrzehnten "erfolgreicher" Verbandsarbeit genau so immer wieder mitbekommen haben:
*> Ist es das, was sinnvoll ist?
> Ist es das, was die Funktionäre und Verbände wollen?
> Noch eine Möglichkeit für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?
Wenn ja, dann macht nur weiter so......*


----------



## teddy- (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen ein handelsverbot im figes.
> ich würde sagen nichts.
> es schränkt keinen normalen angler in der ausübung seines hobbys ein, wenn ja soll mir einer sagen wie.
> und daß nicht jeder fisch verkaufen/handeln oder wie auch immer darf ist auch gut so.
> ...




das handeln ist schon immer verboten dafür brauch man nichts neues beschließen also unsinn der das ganze gedöns


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist wieder der Unterschied zwischen einem einzelnen schwarzen Schaf und der Masse der Angler.
> 
> Um das einzelne schwarze Schaf zu erwischen, sollen wieder alle anderen drunter leiden - besonders perfide hier das eigentliche Motiv in meinen Augen:
> Purer Fischneid..
> ...



wieso müssen alle drunter leiden, wie schon gesagt es geht nicht darum wenn jemand ab und zu mal nen fisch verschenkt.
hier ging es um ne große anzahl.
thomas du als koch müßtest es doch wissen, du würdest den fisch der dann für deine gäste bestimmt ist auch nicht bei jederman erwerben und dürftest es auch gar nicht.
und weiß jemand wo er seine fische überall getauscht hat.
für das in verkehr bringen von lebensmittel gibt es auch noch andere gesetze/vorschriften.
und ein handelsverbot im figes ist in meinen aucgen nichts anderes als eine durchsetzung dieser anderen bestimmungen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> das handeln ist schon immer verboten dafür brauch man nichts neues beschließen also unsinn der das ganze gedöns



So isses....
Kein Angler könnte je die Anforderungen erfüllen, um Fische handeln zu dürfen.

Antonio:
Darum gehts:
*> Noch eine Möglichkeit für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?
Wenn ja, dann macht nur weiter so...... *

Weil das wieder allgemein so geregelt werden soll, dass auch ein solcher Tausch nicht mehr möglich wäre - anders lässt sich das nämlich gar nicht machen, als das auch generell zu verbieten.
Es ging ja hier im genannten Fall auch um tauschen und nicht um handeln - wenngleich in sicherlich ungesund großem und zu verurteilendem Maßstab..

Muss man deswegen gleich wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen und ALLE Angler kriminalisieren?


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



teddy- schrieb:


> das handeln ist schon immer verboten dafür brauch man nichts neues beschließen also unsinn der das ganze gedöns



siehst du ja am beispiel des "hechtkönigs".
seine aussage er hats nicht gewußt es steht nicht im gesetz usw.

antonio


----------



## Gemini (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen kann ich nichts schlimmes an dem Artikel sowie Vorgang finden, im Gegenteil...

Stattdessen schwirren mir dauernd die Vokabeln "vergaloppieren" und "Hexenjagd" im Kopf rum, wenn ich manche Beiträge und den Aufhänger lese, ich weiss auch nicht wieso |rolleyes

Einfach mal kurz schütteln, kalt duschen oder einen Schnaps trinken. 

Es geht hier nicht um die gelegentliche Abgabe von Fängen und eine eventuelle Gegenleistung in Form von Naturalien sondern um eine ganz andere Grössenordnung die mit dem hobbymässigen Ausüben nichts mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Was ich als normale Mensch mit einem absolut klaren Menschenverstand mit meinem Fisch mache bleibt mir überlassen. Verderblich hin oder her es ist eine kleine Masse an Personen die hier angesprochen werden die es in grossen Stiel betreiben und an Gastronomen VERKAUFEN.


----------



## Lucius (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich frag mich immer wieder , ob in Vorständen (egal ob Verbände,Firmen und Vereinen) überhaupt noch Leute sitzen die mit der Materie, die Sie "verwalten" überhaupt noch was zu tun haben!?Geht da einer von denen angeln!?Man meint eher nicht.......


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das beweißt doch wieder mal nur eines,
aufgrund Fehlverhalten einzelner, ruft man den Gesetzgeber auf den Plan, dem dann nix anderes übrig bleibt als wieder eine Regelung mehr in irgendeine Verordnung zu schreiben.
Wegen 2 -3 Fischen , die man verschenkt, gibts kein Geschrei. Aber 100 ( wobei ich mich frage, gibts in MeckPom keine Mengenbegrenzung?) hat nix mehr mit Schenken unter Freunden zu tun. Das ist letzlich zielgerichtete Entnahme zum Zwecke des Handels. 
Das kann nicht im Interesse der Angler sein!
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Was ich als normale Mensch mit einem absolut klaren Menschenverstand mit meinem Fisch mache bleibt mir überlassen. Verderblich hin oder her es ist eine kleine Masse an Personen die hier angesprochen werden die es in grossen Stiel betreiben und an Gastronomen VERKAUFEN.




das ist richtig.
deswegen betrifft dich(und die allermeisten) eine solche regelung nicht und keiner hat durch solch eine regelung etwas zu befürchten, bis auf die schwarzen schafe.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nochmal:
Das hier beschriebene Verhalten dieses Hechtkönigs halte ich für nicht tragbar, da das schon auf Grund der Masse fast gewerbliche Züge hat - und somit heute schon rechtswidrig wäre.

Deswegen ALLEN Anglern grundsätzlich das Tauschen gefangener Fische verbieten zu wollen (was auch bedeutet im kleinen, privaten Rahmen, *alles andere ist ja schon verboten!), *ist absolut kontraproduktiv und gibt PETAnern nur wieder wie beim zurücksetzen die Chance, Angler anzuzeigen.

Dabei sind heute schon alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gegeben, solchen einzelnen schwarzen Schafen das Handwerk zu legen - dazu braucht es keine neuen, schärferen Gesetze für ALLE Angler, welches PETAnern nur neues Handwerkszeug zum anzeigen an die Hände gibt.

Wie gesagt:
Lieber mehr neue Restriktionen und Gesetze ist aber leider typisches Verbands- und Funktionärsverhalten. Unter wir dann wieder, wie beim zurücksetzen auch, ALLE leiden werden müssen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Klasse, jetzt weis ick wie ick Multimillionär werde. Ick führe die Tauschsteuer ein, Zahlungen bitte nur auf mein Privatkonto. Ick werde dann versuchen von den Cayman Islands unserer Angela Merkel Ihren Anteil zu überweisen 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das hier beschriebene Verhalten dieses Hechtkönigs halte ich für nicht tragbar, da das schon auf grund der Masse fast gewerbliche Züge hat.
> 
> Deswegen ALLEN Anglern grundsätzlich das Tauschen gefangener Fische verbieten zu wollen, ist absolut kontraproduktiv und gibt PETAnern nur wieder wie beim zurücksetzen die Chance, Angler anzuzeigen.
> ...



wieso neue schärfere gesetze, es ist nun mal verboten das jeder x-beliebige fische verkaufen darf.
man könnte auch einen hinweis ins figes aufnehmen, in dem man auf die geltenden bestimmungen zum inverkehrbringen von fischen hinweist.
ist in meinen augen nichts anderes wie ein satz mit nem handelsverbot.
dann können die "hechtkönige" nicht sagen, sie wissen von nichts.
der gesund menschenverstand ist nun mal nicht jedem gegeben.
und  selbst wenn ein "handelsverbot" im figes festgeschrieben ist, wen betrifft es?
richtig die "hechtkönige" und keinen anderen.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *> Ist es das, was sinnvoll ist?
> > Ist es das, was die Funktionäre und Verbände wollen?
> > Noch eine Möglichkeit für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?
> ...*



Also zumindest das, was der Hechtkönig da als Steilvorlage gegeben hat, ist im Sinne des Angelns als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung *nicht sinnvoll*, sondern birgt tatsächlich die Gefahr, *"**Noch eine Möglichkeit **für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?"

*Ich kann auch in keinster Weise die ständigen Forderungen nach gewässerbezogenen Fangbeschränkungen und Bewirtschaftungsplänen nachvollziehen. Damit wird erst in vielen Gewässern der neuen Bundesländer eine Regelungswut ausgelöst. Hier gibt es nicht das "Vereinsgewässer" in dem jeder Verein schalten und walten kann wie er will. Hier gibt es "Verbandsgewässer" und alleine diese Regelungen sind ausreichend. Das felhte mir noch, wenn ich mir vor jedem neuen DAV-Angelgewässer in Brandeburg erstmal eine von kleinen Vereins-Fürsten aufgestellte Gewässerordnung durchlesen müsste. 
Fragt sich wer hier mehr Regelungswut an den Tag legt?!

Gruß

Tomasz  *
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Dann nochmal:
In dem Artikel geht es nicht um verkaufen oder Handel.
Es geht um den Tausch.
Und das in zumindest zweifelhafter Größenordnung, so dass man das auch heute schon als gewerblich ansehen und auch verfolgen könnte.

Daz braucht es nicht das angestrebte neue Gesetz:


			
				aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Binnenfischereigesetz soll novelliert werden. Da wäre es aus Pippings Sicht auch sinnvoll, das Thema zu regeln. Der Verband sei dafür, dass verankert wird, dass mit dem geangelten Fisch kein Handel getrieben werden und *er nur für den Eigenbedarf *verwendet werden kann


Genau aus diesem Satz kann nämlich dann der Fallstrick werden - je nach Formulierung (und da traue ich weder Behörden noch Funktionären), auch wenn das zur "Beruhigung" hinterhergeschoben wurde:


			
				aus Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein Geschenk an Verwandte oder an den Nachbarn, der auch gern Fisch isst, nicht ausschließen würde, meint er.


Sobald Du dann aber etwas zurückbekommst für Deinen Fisch, wäre es ja schon wieder verboten als "Tausch nicht für den Eigenbedarf" oder gar Handel - sei es der Windbeutel von Oma oder wie in meinem Fall ne Flasche Calvados.

Und die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer hätten wieder eine weitere Spielwiese, um Angler anzuzeigen.



> Ich kann auch in keinster Weise die ständigen Forderungen nach gewässerbezogenen Fangbeschränkungen und Bewirtschaftungsplänen nachvollziehen


Muss doch heute eh schon so sein....

Wenns nicht gemacht wird, ists was anderes...

Aber dass es im einen Gewässer zu viele Hechte und im anderen zu wenige geben kann und daher unterschiedliche Fangbeschränkungen, sollte wohl einsichtig sein.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

was hier gezeigt wird:

ohne reglementierung geht es nicht! ist ne frechheit, was sich dieser hechtkönig erlaubt. wie viele von den 1000 hechten wird er wohl selbst verwertet haben? 20, 30? und die anderen vereinskameraden schneidern dann wahrscheinlich.
es zeigt doch wieder, dass wenn man nicht reglementiert, jede lücke respektlos gegenüber anderen anglern und der natur ausgenutzt wird!

wird allerhöchste dass der lav meckpomm diesem treiben ein ende setzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sobald Du dann aber etwas zurückbekommst für Deinen Fisch, wäre es ja schon wieder verboten* als "Tausch nicht für den Eigenbedarf" - sei es der Windbeutel von Oma oder wie in meinem Fall ne Flasche Calvados.
> 
> Und die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer hätten wieder eine weitere Spielwiese, um Angler anzuzeigen.



Nur wenn du es Tausch nennst!

Ich habe schon viele Fische verschenkt und gelegentlich(nicht regelmäßig!) auch ein Geschenk erhalten aber getauscht habe ich Fische noch nie(!) gegen etwas.|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> was hier gezeigt wird:
> 
> ohne reglementierung geht es nicht! ist ne frechheit, was sich dieser hechtkönig erlaubt. wie viele von den 1000 hechten wird er wohl selbst verwertet haben? 20, 30? und die anderen vereinskameraden schneidern dann wahrscheinlich.
> es zeigt doch wieder, dass wenn man nicht reglementiert, jede lücke respektlos gegenüber anderen anglern und der natur ausgenutzt wird!
> ...



Das ist längst reglementiert!

gewerblicher Handel = verboten!


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist längst reglementiert!
> 
> gewerblicher Handel = verboten!




#6#6#6

deswegen sehe ich ja eine entsprechende regel nicht als verschärfung sondern 
nur als hinweis auf schon bestehende.


antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur wenn du es Tausch nennst!
> 
> Ich habe schon viele Fische verschenkt und gelegentlich(nicht regelmäßig!) auch ein Geschenk erhalten aber getauscht habe ich Fische noch nie(!) gegen etwas.|kopfkrat




#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Wenns dann mal entsprechend im Gesetz steht, sagen die Dir schon was (verbotener) Tausch ist und was nicht.

Das haben noch nie Angler entschieden - auch nicht z. B. beim zurücksetzen von Fischen.

*NOCHMAL:
Ein Verhalten so wie geschildert ist in meinen Augen absolut zu verurteilen.*

Aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrungen mit den "Segnungen" der Gesetze, welche auf Grund von Initiativen der Verbände erlassen wurden, halte ich dahingehende Initiativen für weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen zuerst mal IMMER für mehr als gefährlich.

*Da unterm Strich wieder was rauskommen dürfte, was ALLEN Angler schadet und kein schwarzes Schaf von seinem Tun abhält.*

Wie beim zurücksetzen, Nachtangeln, Wertungsangeln, Setzkescher etc..

Es gibt für mich bis heute keinen Grund zu glauben, dass sich da Verbände oder Funktionäre positiv geändert hätten...


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist längst reglementiert!
> 
> gewerblicher Handel = verboten!



offenbar nicht. sonst hätte es der gute hechtkönig ja nicht machen dürfen. tausch ist ja für binnengewässer nicht verboten.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er habe sich noch einmal beim Abteilungsleiter für Fischereiaufsicht im zuständigen Landesamt in Rostock erkundigt, erklärte Pipping. In der Küstenfische reiverordnung gibt es eine Regelung, wonach mit dem in der Ostsee gefangenen Fisch nicht weiter gehandelt werden darf. Im Binnenfischereigesetz sei das allerdings nicht geregelt.



der tausch von nahezu 1000 binnenhechten ist also momentan erlaubt und nicht gewerblich. und der lav will sich dagegen wehren. ist doch toll und im interesse aller angler, die keine unverschämten hechtkönige sind.


----------



## Tomasz (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Oder ist das nur wieder der pure Fischneid, der da durchkommt?
> 
> http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/home/top-thema/article/1715/zoff-in-sternbergs-angler-idylle.html
> 
> Da können sich dann die Angler in Mecklenburg Vorpommern darauf einrichten, dass man zukünftig vorsichtig sein muss, wem man was erzählt, was man mit seinem Fisch nach dem Fang gemacht hat...



Wenn auch aus Sicht von Thomas das Verhalten des "Hechtkönigs" so zu verurteilen ist, dann verstehe ich die oben zitierten Eingangssätze in keinster Weise. Was hat das dann bitte mit "Fischneid" zu tun und was hat das ganze damit zu tun, was man erzählen darf und was nicht? Das was unser Prahlhans da zum Besten gegeben hat ist jedenfalls auch so schon mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Neue Gesetze hin oder her. Wer seiner Oma nen Fisch auf den Küchentisch legt wird auch künftig nicht belangt werden. Wie auch. Soll die Oma mich etwa anzeigen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> der tausch von nahezu 1000 binnenhechten ist also momentan erlaubt und nicht gewerblich. und der lav will sich dagegen wehren. ist doch toll und im interesse aller angler, die keine unverschämten hechtkönige sind.


Nochmal: 
Das braucht im Fischereigesetz nicht geregelt zu sein.
Es gibt Gesetze zum Handel mit Fischen.
Bei der Masse an Fisch kann man es als gewerblich ansehen, dann Veterinäramt, Finanzamt etc.  einschalten.

Wenn Verbände/Funtkionäre/behörden das regeln (wollen) im Fischereigesetz, gilt wieder das folgende:


> Aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrungen mit den "Segnungen" der Gesetze, welche auf Grund von Initiativen der Verbände erlassen wurden, halte ich dahingehende Initiativen für weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen zuerst mal IMMER für mehr als gefährlich.
> 
> *Da unterm Strich wieder was rauskommen dürfte, was ALLEN Angler schadet und kein schwarzes Schaf von seinem Tun abhält.*
> 
> ...





> Neue Gesetze hin oder her. Wer seiner Oma nen Fisch auf den Küchentisch legt wird auch künftig nicht belangt werden. Wie auch. Soll die Oma mich etwa anzeigen


Den Fehler haben Angler und Verbände und Funktionäre schon immer gemacht.
"Uns sind doch die Gesetze wurscht, wir sind ja nicht betroffen, wir sind ja die Guten" - und sich nachher über Anzeigen von PETA gewundert.

Ich will das nicht mehr - lieber gleich vernünftige, Angler möglichst wenig restriktierende,  Gesetze.

Um diesen spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektieren nicht neue Kriegsschauplätze aufzumachen.

Da braucht man sich bloss mal verplappern: 
"ich hab von Oma ne Flasche Schnaps/Windbeutel/Taschenegld etc. gekriegt für meinen Hecht"..
und ist schon dran...

Und statt dessen solche schwarzen Schafe dann auch konsequent mit den jetzt ja schon gegebenen Mitteln verfolgen und aussortieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns dann mal entsprechend im Gesetz steht, sagen die Dir schon was (verbotener) Tausch ist und was nicht.




Da biste schief gewickelt und zu pessimistisch.:m

Ob und wem ich etwas schenke, bestimme ich selbst. Des Weiteren kann niemand einsehen ob etwas getaquscht wurde oder nicht wenn man nicht, wie im vorliegenden Fall, öffentlich ein Geständnis ablegt.

Aus dem Grund könnte man im Gesetz verankern, dass man Fische nicht tauschen darf. 
Es ist aber nicht kontrollierbar und kann, meines Erachtens, aus dem Grund keine Berücksichtigung bei einer Neuformulierung finden.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

thomas du siehst das in meinen augen zu einseitig.
dann eben ganz einfach.
nur den satz ins figes geschrieben als beispiel

für das in verkehr bringen von fischen sind die bestimmungen xy aus gesetz xy zu beachten und fertig.

das ist dann keine neue regelungswut wie du es nennst.
und die "hechtkönige" können nicht sagen sie wissen von nichts.

antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> offenbar nicht. sonst hätte es der gute hechtkönig ja nicht machen dürfen. tausch ist ja für binnengewässer nicht verboten.
> 
> 
> 
> der tausch von nahezu 1000 binnenhechten ist also momentan erlaubt und nicht gewerblich. und der lav will sich dagegen wehren. ist doch toll und im interesse aller angler, die keine unverschämten hechtkönige sind.



doch ist es, sie sind/wollten ihm nur mit den falschen bestimmungen kommen.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> offenbar nicht. sonst hätte es der gute hechtkönig ja nicht machen dürfen. tausch ist ja für binnengewässer nicht verboten.
> 
> 
> der tausch von nahezu 1000 binnenhechten ist also momentan erlaubt und nicht gewerblich. und der lav will sich dagegen wehren. ist doch toll und im interesse aller angler, die keine unverschämten hechtkönige sind.




Verkaufsverbot gibt es.
Da er nach eigener Aussage, regelmäßig Fische gegen andere  Nahtrungsmittel getauscht hat,hat er einen materiellen Nutzen daraus  gezogen, der durch die Regelmäßigkeit, gewerbliche Züge annimmt, was  wohl von Gerichten ähnlich wie Verkauf bewertet werden dürfte.


Hätte er sich alle verschenkt, wäre alles OK. Nur mit öffentlichem Geständnis kann er sich nicht rausreden, der Prahlhans.

Auch könnte ihn jetzt und kann ihn später niemand dafür belangen wenn er Geschenke von Verwandten und Bekannten bekommt. Egal welches Gesetz noch geschrieben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> der tausch von nahezu 1000 binnenhechten ist also momentan erlaubt und nicht gewerblich.





> doch ist es, sie sind/wollten ihm nur mit den falschen bestimmungen kommen.


So, das ist der Punkt - nun sind wir uns einig.

Also brauchts keinen neuen Fischereigesetze, bei denen am Ende Angler wieder Gefahr laufen, alles nur noch "unter der Hand" machen zu können, um nicht von PETAnern angezeigt zu werden...

Es gibt bereits geltende Gesetze, die das verbieten.

Um nix anderes gehts mir.

Weil mir die Folgen gutgemeinten Tuns (und das glaube ich in vielen Fällen wirklich) von Verbänden und Funktionären, die zu immer sinnloseren und vor allem für Angler und das Angeln gefährlichen Gesetzen geführt hat, noch viel zu gut im Gedächtnis sind.

Zurücksetzen, Nachtangeln, Wertungsangeln, Setzkescher etc..


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch ist es, sie sind/wollten ihm nur mit den falschen bestimmungen kommen.



also wenn es das landesamt in rostock nicht mal weiß, wird es doch höchste eisenbahn, es idioten- und hechtkönigsicher ins gesetz zu schreiben


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> also wenn es das landesamt in rostock nicht mal weiß, wird es doch höchste eisenbahn, es idioten- und hechtkönigsicher ins gesetz zu schreiben




Nein.

Es gibt genug Regelungen, die nur richtig interpretiert werden müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> also wenn es das landesamt in rostock nicht mal weiß, wird es doch höchste eisenbahn, es idioten- und hechtkönigsicher ins gesetz zu schreiben


Und dann kommt das gleiche raus wie bei Zurücksetzen, Nachtangeln, Wertungsangeln, Setzkescher etc.. 

Wegen einzelner schwarzer Schafe komplett sinnlose bzw. für Angler wie das Angeln  am Ende   - vielleicht mal sogar gutgemeinte - aber letzten Endes gefährliche Gesetze.

PETA wird froh sein, wenn Angler und deren Verbände sie dauernd mit neuer Munition versirgen.


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, das ist der Punbkt - nun sind wir uns einig.
> Also brauchts keinen neuen Gesetze, bei denen am Ende Angler wieder Gefahr laufen, alles nur noch "unter der Hand" machen zu können, um nicht von PETAnern angezeigt zu werden...
> 
> Um nix anderes gehts mir.
> ...



fast.
es geht nicht um neue gesetze.
und die peta kann auch, wenn sie will, auf grund der bestehenden diese "angler" anzeigen.
es geht einzig darum darauf hinzuweisen, daß es diesbezüglich regelungen gibt, so daß die "hechtkönige" gar nicht erst in verlegenheit kommen, zu behaupten, sie wüßten von nichts.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> es geht nicht um neue gesetze.


Uns nicht, schon klar, dem Verband aber schon.
Schreiben die ja im Artikel ausdrücklich!
Und nur dagegen wehre ich mich, weil das für uns Angler noch nie zu was Gutem geführt hat bisher.....


----------



## Brikz83 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

mhh...irgendiwe komisches Thema. das einzige was ich da raus höre ist das mal wieder ein "Angelkollege" bock hatte einen scheinbar sehr erfolgreiche Nebenbuhler eins reinzuwürgen. Der verband hat sich anstacheln lassen aber nach erhöhtem Druck zurück gerudert und von Sanktionen abgesehen. 

...klingt doch eigentlich recht unspektakulär. 

wenn im großen Stil getauscht wird, anstatt den Fisch zu verwerten (dazu zähle ich auch der Omi mal einen zu schenken) wäre es natürlich nach meiner persönlichen Sicht besser gewesen den ein oder anderen einfach mal wieder baden zu schicken. (keine Sorge geht mir dabei nicht um ne C&R Diskussion, war nur laut gedacht)


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> mhh...irgendiwe komisches Thema. das einzige was ich da raus höre ist das mal wieder ein "Angelkollege" bock hatte einen scheinbar sehr erfolgreiche Nebenbuhler eins reinzuwürgen. Der verband hat sich anstacheln lassen aber nach erhöhtem Druck zurück gerudert und von Sanktionen abgesehen.
> 
> ...klingt doch eigentlich recht unspektakulär.
> 
> wenn im großen Stil getauscht wird, anstatt den Fisch zu verwerten (dazu zähle ich auch der Omi mal einen zu schenken) wäre es natürlich nach meiner persönlichen Sicht besser gewesen den ein oder anderen einfach mal wieder baden zu schicken. (keine Sorge geht mir dabei nicht um ne C&R Diskussion, war nur laut gedacht)



sehe ich nicht so wenn so ein prahlhans öffentlich in der zeitung preisgibt hunderte von raubfischen zu fangen und einen nicht erheblichen teil davon gegen andere waren tauscht, ist das ein fall von "selbstdranschuld" aber nicht von neid anderer.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> wenn im großen Stil getauscht wird, anstatt den Fisch zu verwerten (dazu zähle ich auch der Omi mal einen zu schenken) wäre es natürlich nach meiner persönlichen Sicht besser gewesen den ein oder anderen einfach mal wieder baden zu schicken.


Dann wärs auch nicht als "vielleicht gewerblich" anzusehen - vollkommen richtig.

Wobei ich nicht weiss, wie das in Meckpomm mit dem zurücksetzen gesetzlich geregelt ist - vielleicht darf ers ja gar nicht, wie in Bayern??

Da bei der Masse an entnommenen Fisch aber zumindest der Verdacht  des gewerblichen Handelns besteht, würde ich so jemanden dann wie gesagt zuerst mal Vetrinäramt und vor allem das Finanzamt auf den Hals jagen - die sind ja immer schnell wenns um neue Einnahmequellen geht.

Statt ALLE Angler mit neuen Gesetzen zu drangsalieren........

Aber vernunftgesteuertes Handeln bei Verbänden......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Junge, Junge....

ich wundere mich immer weniger, wieso wir in Vorschriften und Regelungen untergehen.#d

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach.

Jedes Gewässer hat einen bestimmten Reproduktionsfaktor. Innerhalb dessen kann eine bestimmte Menge abgeschöpft werden. Die wird über Fangbegrenzungen auf die einzelnen Angler verteilt. 

Es ist vollkommen wumpe, wieviele Fische der einzelne fängt, solange er sich im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung bewegt.

Es ist aus Hegerischer Sicht ebenfalls vollkommen wumpe, was er mit den entnommenen Fischen macht. Ob er sie selber isst, verschenkt, verkauft, seine Katzen damit füttert oder sie sich in der Diele an die Wand nagelt. Seine Sache.

Wenn er mit den Fischen etwas anstellt, was gegen geltendes Bundesrecht verstößt, ist er deswegen zu belangen. Hier eventuell gewerbliches Handeln ohne entsprechenden Gewerbeschein ( Tausch ist übrigens auch eine Form von Handel). 

Es gibt nicht den allerkleinsten Grund sich aus anglerischer Sicht darüber aufzuregen. Und es gibt schon dreimal keinen Grund, da im Fischereigesetz rumzufuhrwerken um mal wieder den Moralapostel zu manifestieren.

Wenn der Typ 100Hechte fängt und alle selber aufisst, ist das in Ordnung. Wenn andere sie aufessen, ist das ein Verbrechen. 

Sorry, aber wie daneben ist das denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> Wenn der Typ 100Hechte fängt und alle selber aufisst, ist das in Ordnung. Wenn andere sie aufessen, ist das ein Verbrechen.
> 
> Sorry, aber wie daneben ist das denn?


Das sehe ich auch so (das Argument "Fischneid" brachte ich ja schon ein).



> Hier eventuell gewerbliches Handeln ohne entsprechenden Gewerbeschein ( Tausch ist übrigens auch eine Form von Handel).


Sag ich doch auch schon immer hier:
Da brauchts keine Verschärfung des Fischereigesetzes - alles schon geregelt und anwendbar..


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß... Wenn Tauschen eine Form des Handelns darstellt und nun das Tauschen explizit in die Verbotsnorm mit aufgenommen werden soll, in der das Handeln bereits genannt ist (beides auf gewerbliche Tätigkeiten bezogen und nicht auf kleine Freundschaftsdienste), dann verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. *Dann wird hier nämlich nichts verschärft, sondern lediglich zum besseren Verständnis der Norm umformuliert*. Damit wird ja quasi dem Rechnung getragen, was der "Hechtkönig" moniert hat - nämlich dass vom Tausch in der Norm nichts stünde, was ja juristisch so nicht stimmt. Es wird nur die Verständlichkeit für den juristischen Laien verbessert, damit dieser nicht Gefahr läuft, etwas zu tun, von dem er gar nicht weiß, dass er das nicht darf - nämlich in gewerblicher oder gewerbsähnlicher Art zu Tauschen (=Handeln).

Ich kann mich vor diesem Hintergrund des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier unnötig Hetze gemacht wird, weil mal wieder ein Landesverband involviert ist. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich in Sachen VDSF und Thüringen durchaus in vielen Punkten einer Meinung mit der Redaktion des Angelerboards bin...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß... Wenn Tauschen eine Form des Handelns darstellt und nun das Tauschen explizit in die Verbotsnorm mit aufgenommen werden soll, in der das Handeln bereits genannt ist (beides auf gewerbliche Tätigkeiten bezogen und nicht auf kleine Freundschaftsdienste), dann verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht.



Nein, eben nicht. Laut Fischereigesetz ist jeglicher Verkauf verboten. Gleich ob gewerblich oder nicht. 
Das nicht gewerbsmäßige tauschen ist jedoch nicht verboten. 
Nun gehen die Bestrebungen dahin, auch den nicht gewerbsmäßigen Tausch zu verbieten. 

Betrifft den aktuellen Fall im Prinzip nicht, denn da dürfte gewerbsmäßiger Tausch vorliegen, der ohnehin verboten ist. Entweder, bei fehlendem Gewerbeschein über die Gewerbeordnung, oder bei bestehendem Gewerbeschein über das Fischereigesetz ( Tausch=Form des Handels)

Ein Tauschverbot im Fischereigesetz erweitert demnach nur das Verbot auf den bisher erlaubten, nichtgewerblichen Tausch. 

Alles darüber hinaus *ist* bereits verboten.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Tausche/Verkaufe totes Wildschwein gegen tote stinkige Brassen,und bitte keine Diskussion aber das darfst Du aber nicht.........

Sorry kleine aufheiterung in die runde hier#h#h#h



Und noch was Männers ganz ruhig.......ganz ruhig...... wird alles jut,irgendwann!

Ps: Und bitte nur Brassen mit min.6-8kg das Stk.|rolleyes|supergri

lg


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

kann die Kernaussage --->>> *nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden kann. Was ein Geschenk an  Verwandte oder an den Nachbarn, der auch gern Fisch isst, nicht  ausschließen würde*,
nur gutheißen !!! 
das da in diesem Fall alle durchdrehen kann ich so nicht sehen - aber muß in diesem Land ja auch immer alles ganz genau geregelt, festgelegt und niedergeschrieben sein.

Kann mir schon vorstellen das in einem "Sportanglerverein" Kollegen vielleicht negativ auffallen, die viel fangen und diesen dann nicht selbst verwerten #c
aber ist halt alles immer ne Auslegungssache .............


----------



## omnimc (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

wenn ich meinen räucherofen anmache dann nicht nur für 3 fische! (soviele können wir essen mit 3 personen).
da landen immer mehr drin und ja was überbleibt gebe ich ab an nachbarn,freunde und familie.und das ich dafür irgendwan mal einen stein in den garten gelegt bekomme finde ich nicht verwerflich,da meine steine in form von kuchen,bier oder manchmal aus hausmacherbüchsenwurst anderer regionen bestehen.sogar ein stück original schwarzwälderschinken war da schon mit bei.soviel zum thema handel.
wenn jemand als reinigungskraft arbeitet und meinen tisch an den er gegrilltes gegessen hat nach dem essen abwischt macht er dann schwarzarbeit???


----------



## `angelfreak04 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ohhh mannnn......#q

und selber sind diejenigen ,die diese tollen gesetze aufstellen ,auch kein stück besser!

ich liebe die deutschen gesetze....ha ha ha uhhhhh....#q

was soll man dazu noch sagen!,schuldigung was darf man dazu noch sagen?:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> schuldigung was darf man dazu noch sagen?


Ich trau mich nicht zu schreiben, was ich dazu gerne sagen würde....


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@omnimc:
Und genau *darum* geht es doch: Dass dieses Verhalten von Dir nicht durch eine Änderung eines Fischereigesetzes zur Ordnungswidrigkeit wird, bzw. von irgendeinem Richter, der vom Angeln keine Ahnung hat, so ausgelegt werden *kann*.

Wenn die hier schon so oft zitierte PETA und ihre Anhänger nicht zu verblendet wären, tatsächlich mal was Sinnvolles auf die Beine zu stellen, dann würden sie sich genau auf dieses eine schwarze Schaf stürzen und die moralische Verwerflichkeit der Entnahme einer Anzahl von Fischen, die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht von ihm selbst und seinem direkten Umfeld verwertet werden kann, heraus stellen und anprangern.
Statt dessen warten aber genau diese Leute nur darauf, irgendwas in die Hand zu bekommen, mit dem sie uns Anglern das Leben schwer machen. Und nicht nur unsere regulierungswütigen Verbandsfunktionäre sondern sogar einige eigentlich immer ganz logisch denkende Boardies hier, tappen blindlings genau in diese Falle und fordern die Aufnahme eines Tauschverbotes in ein Fischereigesetz.
Vor 10-15 Jahren wäre das vielleicht noch kein Problem gewesen, aber dank Internet, Sozialen Netzwerken, etc. sind immer mehr Menschen in der Situation, Teile ihres Privatlebens öffentlich zu machen. Wir alle hier (oder zumindest die überwältigende Mehrheit) freut sich über tolle Fangberichte. Und wenn da einer in seiner Euphorie schreibt, er habe 8 Dorsche Ü60 in der Ostsee gefangen, seine Nachbarn zum Fischessen eingeladen, und die haben 3 Kisten Bier und 'ne Pulle Doppelkorn mitgebracht, dann ist das, so, wie wir alle es hier sehen würden, völlig OK und verstößt auch gegen überhaupt keine gesetzliche Regelung.
Wenn dann aber ein Verband in regulierungswütigem Aktionismus sich für eine Gesetzreform einsetzt und in einem Landesfischereigesetz plötzlich ein Paragraph drin steht:
_"Der gefangene Fisch darf nur zum Eigenbedarf verwendet werden. Jeglicher Handel, Verkauf oder Tausch selbst gefangener Fische ist verboten."_,
dann besteht die Gefahr, dass ein völlig verstrahlter selbst ernannter Tierrechtsvertreter und Angelgegner genau dieses Gesetz zum Anlass nimmt, unseren erfolgreichen Angelfreund anzuzeigen. Der arme Kerl hat den Ärger, muss zumindest eine Anhörung erdulden und dann wird das Verfahren höchstwahrscheinlich eingestellt, weil unsere Strafverfolgungsbehörden weitaus größere Probleme zu bewältigen haben, als solche Schwachsinnsanzeigen.
Die einzige Folge von der ganzen Sache bleibt aber, dass sich zukünftig jeder 3 Mal überlegt, ob er anderen oder gar öffentlich über seine Angelerlebnisse berichtet. *Und genau so haben PETA und Konsorten genau das erreicht, was ihr eigentliches Ziel ist: Die gesellschaftliche Ächtung des Angelns und von uns Anglern voran getrieben!*

Das ist, was wir hier anprangern: Diese Sachblindheit und Regulierungswut innerhalb der Verbände zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns, weil dadurch denjenigen, die sich in allen Belangen als unsere erklärten Feinde aufstellen, die entscheidende Munition für ihren Kampf gegen uns geliefert wird. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Petaner hier mitlesen, bzw. den Zeitungsartikel gelesen haben und sich 'nen Ast darüber lachen, dass wir Angler immer wieder so dämlich sind, auch noch selbst nach gesetzlichen Regelungen *gegen uns* zu Felde zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

So isses.......


----------



## Franky (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nur mal dumm gefragt...
Ist es nicht vollkommen wurscht, ob nun der fischneidische Spochtanglerkollege oder die dumme Petra jemanden wegen "Fischhandels" anzeigt? Egal, wem man was für eine Basis bietet, die "guten" anzuzeigen - braucht man dazu bei den bestehenden Regelungen noch weitere? Wer unbedingt will, findet doch immer einen Grund - was auch immer das Motiv dafür sei...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Genau, Franky,
aber es sollte ihm nicht sooo leicht gemacht werden, wie es hier der Verband zu planen scheint.


----------



## Franky (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja "falsch", aber ich finde, es sind bereits genug "Fallen", in die man tappen kann. Auf die eine mehr oder weniger kommt es da auch nicht mehr an. Kommt es zum "Äußersten", muss diese Anzeige ja immer noch verfolgt werden - und da wäre man wie immer beim Sprichwort: "vor Gericht und auf hoher See..."
Ich bin sicher, dass da noch viel mehr Stolpersteine sind, über die "werte Mitbürger und Mitbürgerinnen" fallen, auf die wir Normalsterbliche gar nicht kommen würden. Da braucht man doch nur mal an die ganzen Nachbarschaftsstreitereien denken, die Tagein und Tagaus unsere Justiz beschäftigen. Wie viel davon auf welchem Gesetz oder welcher Regelung basieren, will ich gar nicht wissen - und welche aus welchen Luftmassen heraus gegriffen sind...
Davon aber mal ab: in der Satzung meines alten Bremer Vereins ist der "Handel" (auch Tausch) von gefangenem Fisch verboten und mit Vereinsausschluss belegt. Ob dieser Paragraf aber jemals gezogen wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt....
Wo kein Kläger.... Aber wo gibt's das noch?!

Mal Klartext: ich schenke meinem Nachbar einen Fisch. Zufälligerweise hat er noch eine Flasche Wein im Keller, den er nicht mag. Deswegen schenkt er ihn mir...
Jungs - Ball flach halten! Es ist immer eine Auslegungssache! Derjenige, der nachweist, dass die Flasche Wein und der Fisch in Zusammenhang stehen, muss noch geboren werden!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger.... Aber wo gibt's das noch?!



Die Welt ist voll mit Spinnern, die meinen sie müssten über die anderen Leute "wachen".
Teils aus Missgunst, teils aus Schikane und teils einfach um sich wenigsten ein kleines Gefühl von Erfolg zu geben, wenn sie triumphiert haben.
Und das nur weil sie sonst weder in dieser Welt, noch zu Hause irgendwas zu melden haben und auch sonst nichts sind . . .:m#q


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Honey
Eigenbedarf und Eigenverzehr sind aber völlig verschiedene Dinge!
Wenn ich meine Nachbarn/Bekannte zum Essen einlade, zählt dies unter Eigenbedarf. Da gab es bereits nen Gerichtsurteil dazu... allerdings bei den Pilzsammlern, die eben "auch nur" für den Eigenbedarf sammeln dürfen. 
Ob deine Bekannten Bier und Schnappes zur besseren Verdauung dazusteuern, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Dann könnte/müsste man "Mitbring - Partys" als Form von Tauschhandel deklarieren. Da muss auch der Petrajünger resignieren und auf ne "bessere" Gelegenheiten warten, dir eins auszuwischen.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ja, Zoddl, ich weiß, dass mein Beispiel schwach ist, aber entscheidend sind eben nicht die Fakten als solche, sondern die Art und Weise, wie sie ausgelegt werden könnten, wenn es entsprechende gesetzliche zusätzliche Einschränkungen gäbe.

Wir hatten kürzlich einen Fall, wo ein Angler angeklagt war, der einen Wels gefangen, fotografiert und dann in einem anderen Gewässer ausgesetzt hat. 
Natürlich hat er den Prozess mit einem Freispruch erster Klasse verlassen können, aber der von PETA erwünschten Außenwirkung hat das keinen Abbruch getan. Deren Propaganda zielt nicht darauf ab, Prozesse zu gewinnen, sondern Angriffspunkte zu finden, diese durchzuführen und medientechnisch auszunutzen.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Honeyball,
damit es ein Tausch wird, musst Du mit dem Bier/Schnaps vom Nachbarn allein zu Hause bleiben und an einem schweren Kopf "arbeiten" und der Nachbar sammt Fisch von Dannen ziehen, will es heißen, es muss ein Wechsel des Eigentums erfolgt sein.
Ändert aber nix an der Sache ansich, wieder mal Mist
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich hab nur die erste Seite gelesen und das reicht!

Warum will der LV das unterbinden? Weil sonst Hinz und Kunz anfangen die Gewässer zu plündern. Und wer solches Handeln breit tritt braucht sich über das Echo nicht zu wundern.

Wobei es reicht dies in die GewOrdnung des Verbandes zu schreiben. Dafür muss man den Gesetzgeber nicht bemühen.

Wir sind Angler und keine Fischer! Hier wird doch immer so viel Wert auf die Eigenverwertung gelegt. Also muss das sein.
Den leider hat in Deutschland nichts seine Ruhe. Die bestehenden Regelungen müssen halt immer bis zum brechen ausgereizt werden. Bis man eine neue braucht. Geht hier leider nicht anders. Leider trifft man mit verboten fast immer die falschen.


----------



## Algon (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?​*
> Scheinbar haben Verbandsfunktionäre wirklich keine anderen Probleme, als Anglern das Leben unnötig schwer zu machen.
> 
> Auch nicht in Mecklenburg Vorpommern, der einzigen VDSF-.Bastion im Osten.
> ...


 
man, man hier hat sich ja garnichts geändert...........
erst habt ihr gegen die Bayer gehetzt, jetzt sind die Mecklenburger dran.........
Mit euern Problemen hat hier oben kein Mensch ein Problem, auch wenn ihr das gerne möchtet.......

Bitte mei Account löschen......... 

Danke und viel Spaß noch .............


----------



## Brikz83 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

mmhh...das find ich jetzt doch irgendwie peinlich.
Raus ist raus |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich finde die ganze Debatte mal wieder zum - naja, lassen wir es.
Für mich besteht hier eine ganz andere Frage - mal abgesehen von bestimmten hygienischen Vorschriften, Kühlkette usw., wenn man Fisch für den menschlichen Verzehr veräußert:
Der Angelverband kann nach meiner Meinung im Rahmen von Angelvorschriften, Mindestmaßen, Entnahmegrenzen die Angelfischerei reglementieren. Das geht soweit, bis sich der Angler dann den Fisch im Rahmen dieser Vorschriften regelgerecht aneignet. Danach ist er Eigentümer und kann mit seinem Eigentum so v erfahren, wie er das möchte.
Ich wäre wirklich auf die Gerichtsverhandlung gespannt. Allerdings: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...
Schöne Grüße nach Schilda!


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, Zoddl, ich weiß, dass mein Beispiel schwach ist, aber entscheidend sind eben nicht die Fakten als solche, sondern die Art und Weise, wie sie ausgelegt werden könnten, wenn es entsprechende gesetzliche zusätzliche Einschränkungen gäbe.


Nööö... isses nicht! Eventuell fehlt hier noch der Fall des nicht-gewerblichen bzw. im kleinen Stile "gegenseitigen Beschenkens" ohne kalkulierte Gewinnabsicht.
Dann wäre dein Beispiel so ziemlich komplett für die möglichen Missetaten, die von Anglern unter dem Begriff Eigenbedarf begangen werden dürfen. Das ist auch nicht weniger als das, was ohnehin erlaubt ist.

Und das sollte sich auch nicht von dem unterscheiden, was jeder Normalbürger ohnehin praktiziert. Bei dem einem hängen leckere Kirschen am Baum, der andere hat dafür ein paar Erdbeeren zu viel.

Zum Problem wird es doch erst, wenn die Kirschplantage oder das Erdbeerfeld einige Hektar umfasst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> Die Welt ist voll mit Spinnern, die meinen sie müssten über die anderen Leute "wachen".
> Teils aus Missgunst, teils aus Schikane und teils einfach um sich wenigsten ein kleines Gefühl von Erfolg zu geben, wenn sie triumphiert haben.
> Und das nur weil sie sonst weder in dieser Welt, noch zu Hause irgendwas zu melden haben und auch sonst nichts sind


Das Schlimme ist, dass aus solche Leuten dann Funktionäre werden. 
Die vom Fischneid der Angler dann noch aufgestachelt werden und am Ende jammern wieder alle über neue Restrikionen.
Die ja so niemand voraussehen konnte.............


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das gefällt mir in der Form auch nicht:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> Jedes Gewässer hat einen bestimmten Reproduktionsfaktor. Innerhalb dessen kann eine bestimmte Menge abgeschöpft werden. Die wird über Fangbegrenzungen auf die einzelnen Angler verteilt.
> 
> Es ist vollkommen wumpe, wieviele Fische der einzelne fängt, solange er sich im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung bewegt.


Nimm mal als Ausgangspunkt nen See eines Gewässerverbundes mit sehr gutem und selbsterhaltendem Hechtbestand, einer Fläche von ca. 1 Hektar und 6000 potentiell berechtigten Anglern (Gewässerverbund halt). Solche Gewässer kenne ich hier insgesamt drei. 

Und nun denke mal 2 Minuten darüber nach, wie man die Fangbegrenzung für z.B. Hecht möglichst freundlich gestaltet kann. Aber eben auch durchsetzt! Das dürfte ziemlich schwierig werden, ohne den Unmut einiger auf sich zu ziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> Solche Gewässer kenne ich hier insgesamt drei.


Und?
Deswegen brauchts dann ein sinnloses Gesetz für etwas, das eh schon verboten ist?

Nämlich gewerblicher Handel/Tausch?

Ansonsten (nicht gewerblich) ist es Sache des Anglers, was er mit seinem im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung mitgenommenen Fisch macht.

Ob ers selber isst, seinen Katzen verfüttert oder seinen Nachbarn.

Und ob die Katze zum Dank für den Leckerbissen schnurrt oder der Nachbar ne Pulle Schnaps dafür rausrückt, hat weder Funktionäre noch Gesetzgeber etwas anzugehen.

Am Ende kommen dann sonst die dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütler noch auf die Idee, mir ein bestimmtes Rezept zum Verzehr meiner selber gefangenen Fische vorzuschreiben..

Oder ob mit Pille oder Gummi verhütet wird..

Wehret den Anfängen!!!!


----------



## ivo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir in der Form auch nicht:
> 
> Nimm mal als Ausgangspunkt nen See eines Gewässerverbundes mit sehr gutem und selbsterhaltendem Hechtbestand, einer Fläche von ca. 1 Hektar und 6000 potentiell berechtigten Anglern (Gewässerverbund halt). Solche Gewässer kenne ich hier insgesamt drei.
> 
> Und nun denke mal 2 Minuten darüber nach, wie man die Fangbegrenzung für z.B. Hecht möglichst freundlich gestaltet kann. Aber eben auch durchsetzt! Das dürfte ziemlich schwierig werden, ohne den Unmut einiger auf sich zu ziehen...



Ganz einfach, pro Tag und Nase 1 Fisch und Maximalmenge im Jahr 10. Sollte für den Eigenbedarf reichen. Fertig.


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Deswegen brauchts dann ein sinnloses Gesetz für etwas, das eh schon verboten ist?
> 
> Nämlich gewerblicher Handel/Tausch?
> ...




Hier wird aber auch ziemlich über das Ziel hinaus geschossen... Warum regt man sich hier so sehr darüber auf, dass eine Formulierung um des besseren Verständnisses Willen im Gesetz geändert wird. Um nichts anderes geht es doch hier! Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, warum der letzte Absatz des verlinkten Artikels hier bewusst (unterstelle ich mal) ignoriert wird, in dem es heißt, dass Geschenke an Verwandte und Freunde von der Regelung nicht betroffen sein werden. Dazu zählt sicherlich auch das Mitbringsel zu Weihnachten, für das man dann eine Flasche Schnaps bekommt, oder die Einladung zum Hechtessen, bei der der Nachbar nen Sixpack Bier mitbringt. Weshalb wird hier ohne jede Grundlage der Teufel an die Wand gemalt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man nach diesem Prozedere um den "Hechtkönig" den Tausch im Gesetz einfach Tausch sein lässt, sondern dass das ganze etwas enger definiert werden wird, sollte es tatsächlich zu einer Gesetzesänderung kommen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Wort "gewerblich" z.B. mit eingebaut wird. Ich kenne den Änderungsentwurf nicht, aber das tut hier sonst auch niemand, oder liegt er einem hier vor (falls er überhaupt schon existiert)?! Wenn ja, dann würde ich den auch gerne lesen, um mir eine fundierte und diskussionswürdige Meinung zu bilden. Ansonsten ist das für mich hier reine Stimmungsmache, um mal wieder ein paar Parolen zu schwingen. Tut mir Leid...


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich hätte vielleicht den Zusammenhang anders darstellen sollen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Deswegen brauchts dann ein sinnloses Gesetz für etwas, das eh schon verboten ist?


Davon steht nichts in meinem Posting...

Ich sage nur, dass ... 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt dass einfach die eh schon vorhandenen sinnvollen Mittel und  Möglichkeiten wie *Fangbegrenzung* und *Kontrollen* eingesetzt werden......
> 
> *"Erstklassige" Verbandsarbeit, danke dafür*...........


... der Einsatz des "sinnvollen Mittels" Fangbegrenzung am Beispiel dieser 3 Seen anglerfreundlich (unkompliziert / kaum restriktiv) nur schwer umzusetzen ist. Warum das so ist, da kann man sich selber Gedanken machen.
Bei Gewässern mit anderer Grössenordnung stimme ich Ralle dann allerdings zu.
Und Kontrolleur ist kein Beruf, sondern eine (unbezahlte) Freizeittätigkeit berufstätiger Leute. 

Daran kann auch kein Verband "sinnvoll" etwas ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> Warum regt man sich hier so sehr darüber auf, dass eine Formulierung um des besseren Verständnisses Willen im Gesetz geändert wird


Weil das nach jahrzentelanger Erfahrung noch nie was positives für Angler gebracht hat, wenn Verbände und Funktionäre anfingen, sich in die Gesetzgebung einzumischen - nur immer mehr sinnfreie Verbote.

Nochmal:
Was ich mit meinem Fisch nach dem Fang privat mache (auch tauschen mit dem Nachbarn z. B., nicht nur verschenken), geht weder Gesetzgeber noch dummdeutsche, fischneidige Regulierungswütler in den Verbänden was an.

Und das gewerblich zu machen (auch tauschen) ist eh schon verboten, dazu brauchts kein Fischbereigesetz.

Wie gesagt:
Wehret den Anfängen!!

OT an:


> Und Kontrolleur ist kein Beruf, sondern eine (unbezahlte) Freizeittätigkeit berufstätiger Leute.
> 
> Daran kann auch kein Verband "sinnvoll" etwas ändern.


Sinnlose gesetzliche Prüfungen abschaffen (was eh kein schwarzes Schaf von seinem Tun abhält) und die dabei freiwerdenden Kräfte bei Kontrollen einsetzen - als konstruktiver Vorschlag..
Offtopic Ende

Nochmal:
Hier gehts schlicht drum, dass mir weder Gesetzgeber noch ein Verband oder Funktionär vorschreiben kann und darf, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig gefangenen Fisch mache, wenn ich den erst mal rechtmäßig (also nicht zu gewerblichen Zwecken)  in Besitz genommen habe (= getötet..)...

Was wollt ihr euch noch alles von den dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütlern gefallen lassen?


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Einfach mal ein kleiner Hinweis. Bei Fisch handelt es sich um ein leicht verderbliches Lebensmittel. Wer ein solches nicht selbst verspeist sondern es in den Verkehr bringt, der hat sicherzustellen, dass das Lebensmittel entsprechend der EU-Hygienevorschriften behandelt wurde und, da gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass weniger als 1 % der Angler, die keine Jäger sind, auch nur einen blassen Schimmer davon haben, was da von ihnen erwartet wird und was auf sie zu kommt, wenn mal etwas passiert.

Da braucht es keine neuen Paragraphen, das ist schon alles geregelt und, das gilt nicht nur für den gewerblichen Handel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Sag ich doch ;-))


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein kleiner Hinweis. Bei Fisch handelt es sich um ein leicht verderbliches Lebensmittel. Wer ein solches nicht selbst verspeist sondern es in den Verkehr bringt, der hat sicherzustellen, dass das Lebensmittel entsprechend der EU-Hygienevorschriften behandelt wurde und, da gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass weniger als 1 % der Angler, die keine Jäger sind, auch nur einen blassen Schimmer davon haben, was da von ihnen erwartet wird und was auf sie zu kommt, wenn mal etwas passiert.
> 
> Da braucht es keine neuen Paragraphen, das ist schon alles geregelt und, das gilt nicht nur für den gewerblichen Handel.


 
#h
Habe vor kurzen erst wieder an einer Schulung zum thema Trichnin teilgenommen,man muss ja ständig am Ball bleiben.

Und ich bin echt gespannt wenn die nächste Stufe zum Schlachten Verkauf....Lebensmittel.......von der Eu.kommt, wie manches dann gehandhabt wird oder werden soll,gerade im Bereich Angeln ist da manchen "Oberen" einiges ein Dorn im Auge.

Können wir froh sein das wir als Jäger das alles durch haben und damit keine Sorgen kriegen sollten,ich hoffe beim Angeln bleibt alles wie es ist.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> ich hoffe beim Angeln bleibt alles wie es ist.


Du kennst das Sprichwort mit "hoffen und harren"?
Das ist nämlich auch ein Grund, warum ich immer vor weiteren Regulierungen und Restriktionen warne..........


----------



## forsthaustorsten (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ich weiß ja nicht wo du jagst, aber garantiert nicht in mv. wir schicken unsere proben noch immer ein. 
aber zum thema. gibt nicht jeder seinem kumpel ein paar heringe und geht zum räuchern bei ihm einen trinken? ist das bezahlung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> gibt nicht jeder seinem kumpel ein paar heringe und geht zum räuchern bei ihm einen trinken? ist das bezahlung?


Das ist vor allem vollkommen wurscht, solange das privat und nicht in einem Maße geschieht, dass man das als gewerblich ansehen könnte.

Und da haben sich dann weder Verbände, Funktionäre, Gesetzgeber oder dummdeutsche, fischneidige Regulierungswütler einzumischen.

Ist es vom Ausmaß her als gewerblich anzusehen, ist eh heute schon veboten, ganz unabhängig vom Fischereigesetz.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Jo Thomas kenne ich,aber in dieser Welt scheinen einige nur glücklich zu sein,wenn die Nachbars Gartenzwerge wegkommen,damit die eigenen schöner ins Auge stechen.

Aber irgendwann kommt dann mal die erleuchtung bei manchen früher bei manchen später,und der/die geschädigte(n) merkt wie was tickt,und warum es so tickt.



Ps: Ich baue meine neues Haus jedenfalls nie wieder in De. auf.




lg#h


----------



## volkerm (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Schwachsinn von beiden Seiten.
Wenn mein hausschlachtender Nachbar auch gern Fisch ist, bekommt er seinen Hecht; ich dafür eine gute Wurst.
Wenn ich ihm fünfzig Hechte für ein halbes Schwein bringe, wird es unmoralisch.
Noch dümmer, das noch öffentlich in der Form zu machen.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo du jagst, aber garantiert nicht in mv. wir schicken unsere proben noch immer ein.


 

Jagen tue ich im Wald,und leben tue ich da auch.
Ich schicke die auch ein,aber es gibt mittlerweile für Jäger mit Verwertung an dritte Schulungen von A-Z,und ständig neue Auflagen daher Weiterbildung.



lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das mit dem Jagen ist hier aber eh offtopic, auch da die Jäger ihre Beute verkaufen dürfen im Gegensatz zu Anglern..

Nochmal:
Hier gehts schlicht drum, dass mir weder Gesetzgeber noch ein Verband oder Funktionär vorschreiben kann und darf, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig gefangenen Fisch mache, wenn ich den erst mal rechtmäßig (also nicht zu gewerblichen Zwecken) in Besitz genommen habe (= getötet..)...

Was wollt ihr euch noch alles von den dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütlern gefallen lassen?


----------



## forsthaustorsten (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

hi thomas9904
genau das meinte ich. jagd gehört nicht hierher. warum darf ich mein wild vermarkten und den eigenen fisch nicht? fischereigesetz und jagdrecht sind doch nicht so weit auseinander.
Kann mir jemand helfen? ich will ne seite öffnen in der ich nen mitangler suchen kann. hab nen motorboot, und brauche gesellschaft beim angeln und bei der pflege des bootes. er müsste aus hst kommen und nen auto haben. wie kann ich so ne seite hier öffnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Da kannste ein solches Thema aufmachen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=80


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts schlicht drum, dass mir weder Gesetzgeber noch ein Verband oder Funktionär vorschreiben kann und darf, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig gefangenen Fisch mache, wenn ich den erst mal rechtmäßig (also nicht zu gewerblichen Zwecken) in Besitz genommen habe (= getötet..)...
> 
> Was wollt ihr euch noch alles von den dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütlern gefallen lassen?


Macht er doch nicht!? Das einzige, was er dir vorschreibt, ist das Aneignen des Fangs für den Eigenbedarf. So stehts im Artikel.
Was über den Eigenbedarf hinausgeht, darfst du ja momentan auch nicht. Oder irre ich?

Sprich doch mal genau das Szenario aus, von dem du glaubst, durch geplantes Gesetz eingeschränkt zu werden!?


Edith fragt noch:
Wieso sieht man bei deinen Post keine "geändert" Meldung? Das verwirrt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Tauschen - auch gerade privat - soll wegen dem Hechtkönig ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen werden.

Sonst könnten sie ja eh alles beim alten lassen, da alles gewerbliche eh heute schon verboten ist - ganz unabhängig vom Fischereigesetz.

Das werd ich mir von den dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütlern aber sicher nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig angeeigneten Fisch zu machen habe...


----------



## forsthaustorsten (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hey Thomas. 
Ganz ruhig. Erstmal danke für deinen Tip. Hab die Anzeige reingesetzt.
Du kannst machen was du willst es ist dein fisch und wenn die fangberechtigung es hergibt kannst du doch auch soviel angeln wie du willst. das oma onkel und tantchen was abbekommen ist normal und wird auch nie verboten werden. das schlimme sind diese neidischen angler, die noch in ddr zeiten leben und wie früher anstatt mit dir zu reden gleich zu mama(stasi) rennen weil sie denken da pluspunkte zu bekommen. also RUHE bewahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Wenn wieder mal Funktionäre sinnfrei nach weiteren Restriktionen rufen, KANN ich nicht ruhig bleiben.

Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Gewerblich ist Handel wie Tausch mit geangelten Fischen eh schon gesetzlich  verboten - dazu braucht es keinerlei neues Gesetz.

Wenn das Verband und Funktionäre jetzt weiter regeln wollen, MUSS es also ums private gehen - das gewerblche ist ja schon verboten.

Und nur weil sie zu doof waren, diesem Hechtkönig gewerbliches Handeln nachzuweisen oder weil das gar kein gewerbliches Handeln war, meinen sie aus lauter Regulierungswut und Fischneid ins Privatleben aller Angler eingreifen zu dürfen.

Und genau das KANN nicht sein, dass die sich das anmaßen, mir vorzuschreiben, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig gefangenen Fisch nach dem Fang *privat *anstelle ( von verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken mal ganz abgesehen, Eigentumsrecht etc.).

Schon dass es überhaupt dummdeutsche, fischneidige Regulierungswütler überhaupt gibt, die drüber nachdenken, was ich mit meinem *privaten* Fang mache oder nicht, entsetzt mich zutiefst und lässt mich am Menschenbild solcher Leute zweifeln..


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tauschen - *auch gerade privat* - soll wegen dem Hechtkönig ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Sonst könnten sie ja eh alles beim alten lassen, da alles gewerbliche eh heute schon verboten ist - ganz unabhängig vom Fischereigesetz.
> 
> Das werd ich mir von den dummdeutschen, fischneidigen Regulierungswütlern aber sicher nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich mit meinem rechtmäßig angeeigneten Fisch zu machen habe...



Und das (fett) entnimmst du genau welchem Abschnitt des verlinkten Artikels? Ich verstehe das ganze nachwievor als bloße Umformulierung zum besseren Verständnis, nicht als Ausweitung des bestehenden Verbots. Ich denke, dass die neue Norm auf gewerblichen Tausch sowie Verkauf beziehen wird. Ist nur meine Vermutung, die ich aus dem letzten Absatz ziehe. Jeder der etwas anderes vermutet/befürchtet, kann das gerne tun. Nur sollte der Ball etwas flacher gehalten werden, denn es bleibt ein Schuss ins Blaue.


----------



## Ingo1 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich frage mich was das Geschrei soll!!!!!
In Bayern haben wir die Regelung schon seit Jahren und keiner stört sich daran.
Ich Glaube fast hier wird Hetzjagt betrieben egal gegen wen oder was nur eine Funktion sollte er haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ichhab das Gefühl, einige wollen nicht verstehen.
Also nochmal langsam.

In jedem gesunden Gewässer kann man einen bestimmten Teil des Bestandes entnehmen, ohne dass der Bestand insgesamt darunter leidet.

Verantortlich für die zu entnehmende Menge ist der Hegepflichtige. Der legt fest wieviele Fische einer Art pro Angler entnommen werden können.

Wenn der Hegepflichtige seinen Job gut macht, kann jeder Angler soviele Fische entnehmen wie er darf. Dem Bestand passiert nix. 

Werden zu wenig Fische entnommen, muss der Hegepflichtige die Fangmengen erhöhen oder gar ganz aufheben.

Also ist es völlig legitim, wenn ein Angler in einem bestimmten Zeitraum 100 Hechte entnimmt, sofern er sich dabei im Rahmen der zulässigen Fangmengen bewegt. 

Ich denke mal bis dahin besteht wohl Einigkeit.

So, jetzt sind die hundert Hechte raus aus dem Gewässer und es stellt sich die Frage, was macht derjenige damit.

In genau dem Moment entfernen wir uns doch vollkommen von jeglicher Fischereirechtlicher Zuständigkeit. 
Es ist doch für Bestand und Art vollkommen unerheblich, was mit den Fischen passiert. Die sind mausetot und kommen auch nicht wieder.

Natürlich mag es sein, dass ein Gewässer es nicht verkraftet, wenn 100 Hechte pro Angler entnommen werden ( wird ja auch in der Regel nicht), aber ist es dann zielführend über die Art der Verwertung zu diskutieren, oder müsste man sich nicht vielmehr über die Fangbegrenzung unterhalten ? 

Statt dessen versucht man über den Umweg der Verwertungsbeschränkung eine sehr wabbelige und zudem so gut wie gar nicht zu kontrollierende, still enger gezogene indirekte Fangbegrenzung zu implementieren.

(Fast) alles klatscht Beifall. Geschieht dem Fischfrevler recht.

Leute, denkt doch einfach mal ein bisschen über die eigene Angelrutenlänge hinaus.

Diese ganze Diskussion um Verwertungsabsicht,-gründe,-vorsätze etc. ist doch ein Sargnagel der Angelfischerei.
Ein Gesetz zieht das andere nach sich. Das ist wie bei Ratten, wo man eine sieht, lauern noch 10 weitere.

Wie sieht die Entwicklung der Angelfischerei denn aus ?

Noch vor +/- 35 Jahren = Fahr zum Amt, kauf nen Fischereischein und geh angeln. Fangbegrenzungen stehen auf dem Erlaubnisschein. Fische entnommen und die Fangbegrenzung nicht überschritten, oder Fische alle wieder zurückgesetzt, kein Hahn kräht mehr danach.

Irgendwann ( Zeitpunkt ist mir nicht bekannt ) =
Ey, da verkauft einer seine (im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung entnommenen) Fische. Verkauf von Fischen wird in vielen Bundesländern generell verboten.

90er Jahre = Angeln soll nur noch in Verbindung mit einer sinnvollen Verwertung des Fanges rechtmäßig sein. 
Jojo, lass die mal erzählen, C&R wird zur Ideologie.

2010 = Bayern verschärft die bereits bestehende Entnahmepflicht und entmündigt den Angler. Selektive Entnahme ist illegal. In anderen BL gibt es ähnliche Bestrebungen, die bis jetzt (noch) verhindert wurden.

2011 = Ein Angler fängt im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung Fische, entnimmt diese und führt diese einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu. Dummerweise fängt dieser Angler sehr viele Fische.

2012 = Die Entnahme von Fischen ist nur zur Deckung des Eigenbedarfes erlaubt. 

Bis 2015 haben alle Bundesländer nachgezogen.

2016 = Wer angeln geht, muss jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch entnehmen. Er darf nur soviele Fische fangen, wie er als Eigenbedarf verwerten kann. Begeisterte Fischesser und Großfamilien ausgenommen, dürfte Ottonormalangler geschätzt 1 Pfund Fisch pro Woche im Eigenbedarf verwerten können, ohne dass ihm das Zeugs auf Dauer am Hals raushängt. Singles, die keinen Fisch mögen, haben kein Recht zu fischen, können ja nicht im Eigenbedarf verwerten.

2020= Da immer wieder Angler ihre gefangenen Fische illegal verschenken oder nach Monaten in der Kühltruhe entsorgen, wird eine individuelle Eigenbedarfsfangmenge festgelegt. Danach darf jeder Angler pro im Haushalt lebenden Familienangehörigen 1 Pfund Fisch pro Woche fangen und entnehmen. Wird diese Quote mit einem Fisch überschritten, darf der Angler den Fischfang nicht mehr ausüben, bis dieser in Anrechnung der Wochenmenge pro Familienmitglied mathematisch aufgegessen ist. In der Kühltruhe darf nicht mehr als ein Wochenbedarf für die Familie bevorratet werden. 


OK, hört sich nicht besonders realistisch an. Wird so auch nie Gesetz werden. ( Dachten die Angler in den 90ern, als plötzlich über das Verbot des  zurücksetzens von Fischen diskutiert wurde). 

Nicht zu leugnen ist, dass immer mehr Gesetze und Regeln das Angeln für jeden immer mehr einschränken. Wie ein Kabelbinder, den man zwar immer fester ziehen kann, aber nicht mehr lockern. 

Begreift doch endlich mal, dass man ganz einfach mal über seinen Schatten springen muss, dass man Handlungen auf die tatsächlichen, meß- und spürbaren Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer und Bestände prüfen muss, und nicht auf irgendwelche Moralvorstellungen. Versteht doch bitte, dass der erfolgreiche ExtremC&Rler, der im Jahr seine 200 Zander releast genauso viel oder wenig an den Beständen verändert wie derjenige, der seine 50 Zander samt und sonders entnimmt. 

Begreift endlich, dass Angeln mehr ist als Nahrungsbeschaffung. Und wer das begreift, muss sich folglich gegen jede Einschränkung aus Verwertungsabhängigen Gründen wehren.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Algon schrieb:


> man, man hier hat sich ja garnichts geändert...........
> erst habt ihr gegen die Bayer gehetzt, jetzt sind die Mecklenburger dran.........
> Mit euern Problemen hat hier oben kein Mensch ein Problem, auch wenn ihr das gerne möchtet.......
> 
> ...


 

was hat der denn für ein problem,das versteh ich jetzt nicht?ich komme auch aus m-v und mir geht das schon was an.
nun weiß ich das ich vorsichtig sein muss, im umgang mit dem was ich über meine verarbeitete fische sage.nun gut ich hoffe das der user sein weg findet.

geht es denn auch schon soweit, das wenn ich einen fisch fange den dann brate\koche\backe\räucher (wie auch immer) und den dann z.b. mit ner freundin\freund\eltern.... esse ,das ich mich dann auch schon schrafbar mache?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich hab dein Posting mal aufs "wesentliche" gekürzt 


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2012 = Die Entnahme von Fischen ist nur zur Deckung des Eigenbedarfes erlaubt.



Gegenfrage:
Ist es momentan legitim/erlaubt, Fische vorsätzlich für "Fremdbedarf" zu entnehmen? Ich wüsste nicht...


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Und ich hab das Gefühl, Ralle,
dass dieser Thread ne Steilvorlage für Angelgegner ist.

Das schreit ja richtig danach ausgeschlachtet zu werden.

Kann man nicht einfach mal die Füsse bzw. Finger still halten?

Auch wenn ihr den Anspruch erhebt über alles Informieren zu wollen, alles öffentlich zu machen, Missstände aufzudecken oder aber einfach "jeden mal ranzunehmen"...
manchmal verstehe ich euch nicht, sorry..

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Ist es momentan legitim/erlaubt, Fische vorsätzlich für "Fremdbedarf" zu entnehmen? Ich wüsste nicht...



Stellt sich außerdem die Frage nach der Definition "Eigenbedarf" und zwar der juristischen Definition und nicht der persönlichen. Gibt es eine solche? Bei Cannabis errechnet sich diese nach der Menge THC und ist klar benannt. Bei Fisch wäre mir das neu. Wer also eine große Kühltruhe hat... oder großen Hunger...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ich hab dein Posting mal aufs "wesentliche" gekürzt
> 
> 
> Gegenfrage:
> Ist es momentan legitim/erlaubt, Fische vorsätzlich für "Fremdbedarf" zu entnehmen? Ich wüsste nicht...




Klar. Ich esse keinen Fisch. Was ich entnehmen muss weil zu sehr verletzt, wird verschenkt. Und wenn mich ein Freund fragt ob ich ihm nicht mal einen frischen Fisch besorgen kann, dann kriegt er halt einen (irgendwann). Sprich, ich gehe mit dem Vorsatz fischen, einen Fisch zu fangen den jemand der nicht zu meiner Familie gehört dann aufisst.


----------



## Zoddl (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Ralle und Graf
Öhmmm... wartet mal. Wie gesagt gibt es bereits nen Urteil/Richterspruch, der klar festlegt, das der Begriff Eigenbedarf nicht nur die eigene Person betrifft. Eben allerdings nur im Pilzforum gefunden... aber wir wollen mal net kleinlich sein! 
http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/thema-pilze-verkaufen?pid=41406#pid41406

*Demnach gilt also Eigenbedarf auch für den Bekanntenkreis.* 

Bei den Pilzesammlern gilt als Eigenbedarf x kg pro Kopf und Tag, bei geschützten 1 kg pro Kopf und Tag. Das ist nix anderes wie die Fangbegrenzung bei den Anglern.
Warum sollte "unser" Eigenbedarf in anderer Form geregelt sein?

Aber ganz ehrlich... etwas genaueres zum Begriff "Eigenbedarf" finde ich nicht. Es wäre aber sinnvoll, wenn sich der Begriff irgendwie klären lässt.


PS: Die Menge beim THC gilt doch auch pro Nase (und Tag)??? Ist quasi ähnlich wie eine Art Fangbegrenzung... allerdings sind hier die Herren in blau die Jäger.


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich sehe es wirklich genauso.Es waren immer diese ,,KLEINEN'' Schritte.Sei es lebender Köderfisch,Setzkescherverbot,Wettangeln etc.

Irgendwann betrifft es einen selber...dann ist das Geschrei natürlich groß.

Was hier von Thomas und Ralle so vehement verteidigt wird,ist letztendlich unsere bisherige Freiheit des angelns.
Und diese ist ja schon in den letzten Jahren so beschnitten worden.

Die Gründe warum da eine Gesetzesverschärfung stattfinden sollte,sind für mich scheinheilig.

Deutlicher:Sollte da mal bekannt werden,Gegner des Angelns hätten systhematisch versucht...ihre eigenen Interessen zu vertreten...es würde mich kaum wundern.

Als Interessenvertreter meines Hobbys,kann ich,,Bestimmte''nicht mehr bezeichnen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Ralle und Graf
> Öhmmm... wartet mal. Wie gesagt gibt es bereits nen Urteil/Richterspruch, der klar festlegt, das der Begriff Eigenbedarf nicht nur die eigene Person betrifft. Eben allerdings nur im Pilzforum gefunden... aber wir wollen mal net kleinlich sein!
> http://www.pilzforum.eu/board/thema-pilze-verkaufen?pid=41406#pid41406
> 
> ...



Hab auch gegoogelt um was juristisches zum Thema Eigenbedarf zu finden, bin aber an 100.000 Treffern zum Thema Mietrecht gescheitert. |rolleyes

Ist aber auch wurscht, denn es geht ums Prinzip. 

Und da ist " Eigenbedarf " ein prima Beispiel.

Angenommen dieser Eigenbedarf würde im vorliegenden Fall als Maßstab genommen, dann dauert es nicht lange bis ein Kamel daherkommt und meint, dass der Angler XY, der sein Fanglimit permanent ausschöpft und Fische an Verwandte verschenkt, eben nicht im Sinne des Eigenbedarfes handelt. 
Und es findet sich garantiert ein noch größeres Kamel, was das dann zum Anlass nimmt, den Gesetzestext zu verfeinern. Das wäre dann in meinem fiktiven Beispiel 2020 der Fall.

Deine Bemerkung zur Fangbegrenzung trifft es haargenau. *Das* muss der Maßstab für die Entnahme sein, nicht was mit den toten Fischen passiert.


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Eine Definition des Eigenbedarfs habe ich beim Zoll gefunden (bis zur Mitte scrollen):

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...nstigung/a0_steuerfreie_verwendung/index.html

Danach ist zwar die Weitergabe an andere Personen verboten, nicht jedoch geregelt, ob ich mit dem Eigenbedarfs-Kaffee auch meine privaten Gäste bewirten darf oder das Verbot der Weitergabe sich nur auf die Kaffeebohnen oder das-pulver bezieht.

Im übrigen halte ich den Verweis des Funktionärs - dieses Herrn Pippi oder wie der heisst - auf eine wünschenswerte gesetzliche Regelung für ein reines Ablenkungsmanöver.

Regelungen über die Verwertung des Fangs haben dem Fischereigesetz eines Bundeslandes fremd zu sein. Das *Fischereirecht* endet in dem Moment, wo ich einen (legal) abgeschlagenen Fisch mitnehme. Was ich mit dem dann mache ist nicht Gegenstand des Fischereirechts.


----------



## Zusser (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wirklich genauso.Es waren immer diese ,,KLEINEN'' Schritte.Sei es lebender Köderfisch,Setzkescherverbot,Wettangeln etc.


Der von mir vermisste lebende KöFi und das (von mir) nachvollziehbare Wettangelverbot ist eine Folge des Zeitgeistes. In Deutschland wurde das Dosenpfand erfunden!
Die hier im Board ständig postulierte Kabelbinder-Methode aka Salami-Taktik der 'Angelgegner' findet gottseidank nur in der Phantasie gewisser Paranoiker statt.
Verschwörungstheorien sind nicht erforderlich.

Beispiel: Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots, Wiedererlaubnis des Setzkeschers zur Hälterung der Beute.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es das bayrische Rückwurfverbot. 
Damit werden ganz offensichtlich Missstände adressiert, die in den letzten Jahren zunehmend an Raum gewonnen haben. 
Sollte die C&R-Mode irgendwann wieder verschwinden, wird hoffentlich auch das lästige Rückwurfverbot überflüssig werden...



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Irgendwann betrifft es einen selber...dann ist das Geschrei natürlich groß.


Das stetige Anziehen der Schraube findet so nicht statt. Ständiges Wiederholen macht es nicht wahrer.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Was hier von Thomas und Ralle so vehement verteidigt wird[..]


...ist beim einen die eigene Geltungssucht und beim anderen die Überzeugung, dass sein 'Glaubensbruder' die selben Interessen verfolgt wie er selbst. Welch trauriger Irrtum.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Deutlicher:Sollte da mal bekannt werden,Gegner des Angelns hätten systhematisch versucht...ihre eigenen Interessen zu vertreten...es würde mich kaum wundern.


Sollte mal bekannt werden, gewisse selbsternannte 'Verteidiger der Angler' hätten nur Ihre eigene Interessen verfolgt, und damit den Interessen der Angler geschadet, würde es mich auch nicht wundern.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Als Interessenvertreter meines Hobbys,kann ich,,Bestimmte''nicht mehr bezeichnen.


Wie recht du hast!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

|good: - ebenso dein erstes Posting in diesem Thread!


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

http://champions-team.de/


Ich sehe keine Verbote,ich sehe Setzkescher in Bayern,ich sehe Platzierungen Preise Weiterkommen....etc.

Ich kenne Gewässer da ist der lebend Köfi erlaubt,ich kenne Vereine (VDSF) die erlauben 2 Reusen pro Angler und die haben keine Fanglimits für die Reusen,ich kenne leute die wissen wie man C&R betreibt und keine Angst vor Strafen haben muss,weil sie im Netz auf Anglerseiten Anleitungen finden wie man es anstellt.
Ich kenne Forellenseen da werden Meisterschaften abgehalten usw usw usw.

Das alles in Deutschland!

Angeblich alles Verboten,und doch jedes Weekend das gleiche Bild und dann noch die ganzen armen fische die täglich gefilmt geknipst zurückgesetzt......werden.


Und Frau Merkel und anhang loben auch noch die WM im Angeln die in Berlin stadtfand,schlim schlim..... weil das ja alles Verboten ist.

Ach und dann gibt es da noch jemand der in TV Shows geht und sagt die Deutschen haben ein an ne Klatsche mit ihren totgekloppe ""Gesetz"",und der kriegt sogar noch Beifall vom Puplikum für seine Einstellung,schlim schlim das jetzt sogar schon die Öffentlichkeit hinter so einem ""Blödsinn"" steht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Im übrigen halte ich den Verweis des Funktionärs - dieses Herrn Pippi oder wie der heisst - auf eine wünschenswerte gesetzliche Regelung für ein reines Ablenkungsmanöver.
> 
> Regelungen über die Verwertung des Fangs haben dem Fischereigesetz eines Bundeslandes fremd zu sein. Das *Fischereirecht* endet in dem Moment, wo ich einen (legal) abgeschlagenen Fisch mitnehme. Was ich mit dem dann mache ist nicht Gegenstand des Fischereirechts.



Danke !!

Ich weiß nicht ob es eines gewissen Alters und der damit verbundenen Lebenserfahrung bedarf um solche Dinge richtig zu sehen und einzuordnen, oder ob in manchen jüngeren Köpfen dieser ominöse "Zeitgeist" doch eher ein durch Obrigkeitshörigkeit und Fremdlenkung verursachter Verlust an eigenständigem Denken und Handeln ist. 
Nimmt man noch die kathegorische Weigerung dazu, sich mit den Entwicklungen der Vergangenheit und deren Folgen auseinanderzusetzen, wird es mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst Ampeln am Kreisverkehr frenetisch beklatscht werden.

Edit Ralle 24: "*viele* jüngere Köpfe" in "*manchen* jüngeren Köpfe" geändert.
Eine pauschale Verurteilung jüngerer Angler war nicht gewollt


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ralle, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber deinen letzten Beitrag könnte man als beleidigend auffassen... Nur weil man anderer Meinung ist,

- muss man nicht zwangsläufig jung und unerfahren sein,
- kann man Dinge trotzdem durchaus richtig sehen/deuten/interpretieren,
- ist man nicht gleich obrigkeitshörig oder fremdgelenkt,
- ist man durchaus in der Lage, eigenständig zu denken und zu handeln,
- ist es durchaus möglich, dass man sich mit der Entwicklung über die letzten Dekaden auseinandergesetzt hat,

...und man ist trotzdem schlichtweg anderer Meinung! Da kann man sich (gerade an deiner Stelle, immerhin steht unter deinem Namen "Moderator") derartig herablassende Worte und Arroganz sparen und vielleicht einfach mal hinnehmen, dass es zu diesem Thema eben zwei Meinungen gibt - und aufgrund des verlinkten Zeitungsartikels, der hier immernoch die entscheidende Diskussionsgrundlage ist, steht es dir nicht zu, deine als die einzig richtige zu proklamieren und alle anderen pauschal zu diffamieren. Sachliche Diskussion - gerne. So wie beschrieben - ungerne...


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ja ja, die die Jüngeren sind alle blöd und liegen falsch. hauptsache ihr strotzt vor weisheit. diese arroganz ist steht dem vdsf, so wie er hier beschrieben wird, in nichts nach.
unglaublich, was man hier zu lesen bekommt. und ihr maßt es euch an, verbände und politker zu kritisieren?



> Das Fischereirecht endet in dem Moment, wo ich einen (legal) abgeschlagenen Fisch mitnehme. Was ich mit dem dann mache ist nicht Gegenstand des Fischereirechts.


von der beweislage abgesehen!
wenn ich unter dem vorsatz angel, den fisch zu verkaufen/ tauschen, ist es dann noch legal? dann ist es vllt. doch gegenstand des fischereirechts?

desweiteren verstehe ich das theater nicht. wenn es doch angeblich eh schon verboten ist, warum dann diese unwürdige diskussion. dann schreibt es der lav halt zusätzlich noch ins fischereigesetz. verschlechtert doch für die angler nichts. der eigenbedarf inkl. familie und freunde wird dadurch nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich find unglaublich das dieser Artikel hier Anscheinend genug Zündstoff für einen 12 Seiten langen Diskussiontrööt bildet.
So sommerlich ist doch das wetter gar nicht, das man nicht angeln könnte und ein Sommerloch entsteht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nun, das ist meine Meinung. " Viele " bedeutet nicht "alle", und warum Du Dich angesprochen fühlst, entzeiht sich meiner Kenntniss. Du hast in vielen Beiträgen gezeigt, dass Du durchaus kritisch denkst. Und so soll es ja auch sein. 

Ziel meiner Meinung sind Beiträge hier, die in keinster Weise eine eigene Meinung zur Sache vertreten, sondern ausschließlich darauf abzielen, andere herabzusetzen. Deren Credo lautet: " Wie kann man so vermessen sein, die "Obrigkeit" zu kritisieren". 


Fakt ist nunmal, dass die Entnahmemenge durch den Hegepflichtigen geregelt wird. Und wer im Rahmen dessen Fische entnimmt, handelt regelkonform und hat sich nichts vorzuwerfen. 
Wer nun der Meinung ist, dass die Art der Verwertung einen Einfluss auf den Bestand hat, bzw. dass die Einschränkung der Verwertungsart ein geeigneteres Mittel zur Bestandspflege ist, als eine Anpassung der zulässigen Fangmenge, der möge dies doch bitte argumentativ untermauern.


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun, das ist meine Meinung. " Viele " bedeutet nicht "alle", und warum Du Dich angesprochen fühlst, entzeiht sich meiner Kenntniss. Du hast in vielen Beiträgen gezeigt, dass Du durchaus kritisch denkst. Und so soll es ja auch sein.
> 
> Ziel meiner Meinung sind Beiträge hier, die in keinster Weise eine eigene Meinung zur Sache vertreten, sondern ausschließlich darauf abzielen, andere herabzusetzen. Deren Credo lautet: " Wie kann man so vermessen sein, die "Obrigkeit" zu kritisieren".
> 
> ...





der meinung ist hier keiner, soweit man das hier gelesen hat.
und es geht ja auch nicht darum hier neue gesetze zu erfinden,sondern darum noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, daß es schon bestimmungen für das in verkehr bringen der fische gibt.
nicht alle haben eben einen gesunden menschenverstand, wie man es am beispiel des "hechtkönigs" sieht.
also keine neuen bestimmungen etc., sondern ganz einfach nen hinweis mit aufgenommen :

"für das in verkehr bringen geangelter fische gelten die bestimmungen des gesetzes xy oder der verordnungen xy"

ähnlich wie auf manchen erlaubnisscheinen wo eben drauf steht als beispiel:

"mindestmaße und schonzeiten laut xy- fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung"



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich find unglaublich das dieser Artikel hier Anscheinend genug Zündstoff für einen 12 Seiten langen Diskussiontrööt bildet.
> So sommerlich ist doch das wetter gar nicht, das man nicht angeln könnte und ein Sommerloch entsteht. |kopfkrat



Wenn einer 100 Hechte entnimmt, dann ist das ein Skandal. Das dies legal ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.
Es mag dann nicht genügen, über eine Regulierung der Fangmengen nachzudenken, denn damit hätte man ja den vermeintlichen Fischfrevler nicht voll getroffen. Nein, dieser Unmensch soll zukünftig auch nicht einen einzigen Fisch mehr tauschen können. 

Hängt ihn höher. 


Es sind haargenau die gleichen Automatismen wie beim Thema C&R, lebender Köfi, Setzkescher etc. und daraus erklärt sich auch die rege Beteiligung. 

Die Freiheit des angelns, für die ich und andere vehement eintreten bedingt auch, dass man Neid abschalten muss. Dass man akzeptieren muss, dass wenige den Rahmen des erlaubten voll ausschöpfen.
Auch mir ist es persönlich unangenehm, wenn jemand Fische in dieser Menge entnimmt. Ich verstehe aber, dass es der Preis der Freiheit ist. Und ich verstehe, dass man, muss man es aus Bestandsschutzgründen verhindern, an der Ursache ( Fangbegrenzung) anpacken muss, und nicht an den Motiven. 

Wenn man für Freiheit eintritt und dabei Dinge ausblendet oder unterschlägt, die einem persönlich nicht in den Kram passen, feilt man in Wirklichkeit nur an der eigenen Ideologie. 

Und genau deshalb wehre ich mich vehement gegen jede Einschränkung, die alleine moralisch/emotional gesteuert ist. Auch wenn das meinem persönlichem Empfinden wohlmöglich widerspricht.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ralle, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber deinen letzten Beitrag könnte man als beleidigend auffassen... Nur weil man anderer Meinung ist,
> 
> - muss man nicht zwangsläufig jung und unerfahren sein,
> - kann man Dinge trotzdem durchaus richtig sehen/deuten/interpretieren,
> ...



Womit sich wieder mal zeigt, dass Jugend durchaus Zusammenhänge erkennen und bewerten, sowie in einem vernünftigen und sachlichen Ton argumentieren kann#6. 
Während Alter nicht vor Torheit schützt#d.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das ist ja auch absolut nachvollziebar Ralle, um nicht zu sagen löblich (mal abgesehen davon das ich mit seinen hundert hechte mindestens 60 als Anglerlatein abtue). Es geht mir auch ehr darum das , wie ihr ja schon sagtet, im Katalog des LAV geregelt ist wie es mit verkaufen/Tauschen von gefangenem Fisch aussieht. Nun gabs halt diesen Sonderfall wo mal wieder einer Übertreiben musste und damit auch noch hausieren gegangen ist. Ich verstehe eine Neuregelung in diesem Bereich nicht als "neues aufdoktriniertes" Gesetz, sondern als Ausformulierung des Bereits vorhandenen. 
Wie gesagt mir geht es jetzt um diesen speziellen Fall, andere Verbandspolitische Inhalte sollen dabei ausgeklammert werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> der meinung ist hier keiner, soweit man das hier gelesen hat.
> ...



Ich zitiere mal aus dem verlinkten Artikel:

_Das Binnenfischereigesetz soll  novelliert werden. Da wäre es aus  Pippings Sicht auch sinnvoll, das Thema zu regeln. Der Verband sei  dafür, dass verankert wird, dass mit dem geangelten Fisch kein Handel  getrieben werden und er nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden kann._

Das *wäre* eine Gesetzesänderung. Und das ist die Grundlage für weitere, scheibchenweise Eingrenzung. " Eigenbedarf" ist schwammig und nicht klar definiert. Der nächste logische Schritt ist, "Eigenbedarf" im Sinne der am Fischereigesetz bastelnden zu definieren. Und bei der nächsten oder übernächsten Novellierung wird das dann auch getan. Und da steht dann plötzlich nicht mehr "Eigenbedarf" sondern ganz genau wer wem wieviel Fisch unter welchen Bedingungen überlassen darf. 

Gegen einen Hinweis auf die bestehende Bundesgesetzgebung wäre im Prinzip nix einzuwenden. Bleibt aber zu bedenken, dass fast jeder Passus des Fischereirechts auch in irgendeiner Form von Bundesgesetzen berührt oder gedeckelt wird. Das würde in letzter Konsequenz bedeuten, dass die Hinweise im Fischereigesetz einen wesentlich größeren Umfang haben, als der Gesetzestext selbst.

Um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren. Sollte im Fischereigesetzt bemerkt sein, dass der regelmäßige Handel mit Angelgeräten ohne Gewerbeschein verboten ist ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag mit den jüngeren Menschen geändert. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3395441&postcount=114

Eine pauschale Verurteilung jüngerer Angler war nicht gewollt und wäre auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich gestern schon geschrieben habe:


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...weil dadurch denjenigen, die sich in allen Belangen als unsere erklärten Feinde aufstellen, die entscheidende Munition für ihren Kampf gegen uns geliefert wird. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Petaner hier mitlesen, bzw. den Zeitungsartikel gelesen haben und sich 'nen Ast darüber lachen, dass wir Angler immer wieder so dämlich sind, auch noch selbst nach gesetzlichen Regelungen *gegen uns* zu Felde zu ziehen.



Mit dem - wie aus jeder einschlägigen Diskussion zu Verbandsthemen bereits gewohnt - unqualifizierten Beitrag von Zusser, der es sich offensichtlich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, uns bei jeder ihm passenden Gelegenheit persönlich anzugreifen, statt auch nur einmal sachlich zu argumentieren, hatte ich eigentlich viel früher gerechnet.#c

Vielleicht werden wir das, was sich seit jahren in Deutschland zum Thema Angeln so negativ entwickelt hat, nicht rückgängig machen können, vielleicht werden wir es auch nicht schaffen, weitere Ansätze dieser aus unserer Sicht negativen Entwicklung aufzuhalten.
Vielleicht, bzw. wenn ich so manche Antwort hier lese höchstwahrscheinlich, werden irgendwelche selbst ernannten Heiligen der Tierrechtsfraktion es irgendwann mal geschafft haben, uns Anglern in Deutschland das Angeln, so wie wir es alle lieben, endgültig zu verleiden, unterstützt durch blinde Regulierungswut derer, die eigentlich unsere Anglerinteressen vertreten sollten, und legitimiert durch alle möglichen gesetzlichen Einschränkungen, die genau von diesen "Vertretern" auch noch forciert wurden. 
#c 

Aber solange auch noch das geringste Fünkchen Hoffnung besteht, in irgendeiner Form sich dagegen auflehnen zu können, werde ich mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln dagegen angehen, bzw. anschreien, brüllen, kämpfen.
Und davon werde ich mich auch durch die persönlichen Schmähungen von all den Zussers und Fritzes dieser Welt nicht abbringen lassen!!! Klar, dass uns unser Unverständnis über soviel Bereitschaft, sich selbst drangsalieren und kasteien zu lassen, irgendwann mal verzweifeln lässt, oder zumindest darüber zweifeln lässt, ob die Masse der Angler und das Wohlergehen des Angelns in Deutschland es überhaupt noch wert sind, dass wir uns als Redaktion Anglerpraxis.de da so massiv engagieren.

Aber noch haben wir Hoffnung, dass wir auch zukünftig für diejenigen eine Hilfe sind, die *für* die Abschaffung von Restriktionen gegen uns Angler eintreten, auch wenn diese hier im Thread anscheinend in der Minderheit sind.

Wieso wohl gelangt genau dieses Thema in die öffentliche Presse, während zig andere, weitaus skandalösere angelpolitische Themen noch nicht mal in den Angelfachzeitschriften erwähnt werden? Wieso schafft es eine Tageszeitung auf so einfachem Wege, der Volksmeinung über den gierigen, maßlosen Raubbau an der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen treibenden, nimmersatten Fischmörder neue Nahrung zu verschaffen?
*Und wieso hat ein Funktionär eines Anglerverbandes, dessen heeres Ziel es doch sein müsste, genau dieses Negativbild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit zu korrigieren und zu verbessern, nichts Besseres im Sinn, als durch den Ruf nach weiteren gesetzlichen Einschränkungen gegen alle Angler dieses offenkundige Fehlverhalten eines Einzelnen auf eben alle anderen Angler zu beziehen???*
Was dort vermittelt wird, ist nichts anderes als das in der Öffentlichkeit vorhandene Negativbild über "die Angler" zu bekräftigen, statt, wie es sinnvoll und notwendig gewesen wäre, massiv den offenkundig zugegebenen Tauschhandel dieses einen schwarzen Schafes anzuprangern.


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ralle nun macht mal aus ner mücke keinen elefanten.

mit "der meinung ist keiner" meinte ich keiner hier im board.
und was später kommen könnte sind einfach spekulationen.
mit dem verweis im gesetz auf andere bestimmungen sind wir uns ja im wesentlichen einig.
und mehr ist ja auch nicht gewollt ich unterstelle jetzt mal auch von den herren funktionären.
es ist also im endeffekt nur eine formulierungssache.
das nicht auf alle gesetze, die die angelei berühren hingewiesen werden muß, ist auch klar aber die praxis zeigt eben, daß es in bestimmten fällen hilfreich oder manchmal eben auch notwendig ist.

antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

erstmal vorweg, ich finde es sehr löblich wie ihr euch hinter eure Überzeugung klemmt in dem Gedanken (und den nehme ich euch auch 100%ig ab) das Leben für die Angler einfacher zu machen. 

aber ich denke es gibt dieses genativ Bild der Angler gar nicht, vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich in MV in einem sehr anglerfreundlichen Bundesland leben.
Der größte Teil der nicht-angler liest diesen Artikel und geht genau wir wir von einem schwarzen Schaaf zwischen den Anglern aus. Meine Freundin hat auf mein bitten hin den Artikel gelesen (und ihr geht angeln gelinde gesagt am Axxx vorbei) und ihre reaktion sah so aus.

"Naja schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall und ich finds gut das die von euerem Verband was dagegen machen wollen"
Unabghängig davon ob sie damit recht hatt oder nicht, bin ich mir sicher das genau diesen Inhalt sehr viele nicht-Angler aus diesem Artikel herauslesen werden.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Das schöne an Zeitungsartikeln online ist die Kommentarmöglichkeit. Und dort hat es wenigstens ein Angler geschafft, das etwas ins rechte Licht zu rücken:


> HUGO H 20.07.2011 09:41
> Angler?
> 
> lt. Artikel dies Jahr schon über 100 Raubfische gefangen? Alles Hechte? Ich meine Barsche zählen auch als Raubfische. Warum muss man soo viel angeln, damit man am Tagesende wieder mal nicht weiß, was man mit dem gefangenen Fisch anfangen soll? Bei solchen Geschichten könnte ich ko****** Solche Leute haben eine Maßlosigkeit, die Ihresgleichen sucht. Ich bin auch Angler und ich weiß, wie schwer es manchmal ist, auch NEIN zusagen oder JETZT IST SCHLUSS. Aber dann noch Fisch mitzunehmen, um ihn wie eine eigene "Währung" zum Tausch zu benutzen ist in meinen Augen ziemlich verwerflich und wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf die gesamte Anglergilde. Und damit klammere ich den einzelnen Fisch für den Nachbarn als Geschenk mal aus! Dies ist Angeln zur eigenen Vorteilsnahme und so etwas öffentlich sollte auch nicht ungeahndet bleiben. (in welcher Form auch immer)
> Jeder verantwortungsvolle Angler sollte dafür doch ein wenig Weitblick haben.



Ausdrückliches Dankeschön an Hugo H. !!!


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das schöne an Zeitungsartikeln online ist die Kommentarmöglichkeit. Und dort hat es wenigstens ein Angler geschafft, das etwas ins rechte Licht zu rücken:
> 
> 
> Ausdrückliches Dankeschön an Hugo H. !!!



Na Honey, dann kannst Du Dich auch bei den meisten Usern hier im Forum bedanken:m. 
Das was Hugo dort schreibt ist doch zumindest unter den normalen Usern und Schreibern hier längst Konsens. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Um Dir etwas Mut zu machen
nein ich glaube nicht, dass hier nur eine Minderheit existiert,
die gegen weitere Regelungen aller Art für unser Hobby sind.
Teilweise muss man ja nicht jedes Argument dreimal wiederholen ( wobei ja in der Wiederholung auch das Einprägen enthalten ist)
Es ist nur nicht einfach zu verstehen, warum jede zusätzliche aufgestellte Regel einem irgendwann "auf den Fuss fallen" kann. Das setzt in der Tat voraus sich etwas mit der Geschichte auseinander zu setzen und eventuell auch ein gewisses Mass an Lebenserfahrung. 
Es wäre für den weerten Herrn Funktionär ein einfaches gewesen , sich kritisch mit dem Tun des Herrn Hechtanglers zu befassen, ne er schreit nach neuen Regeln

Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Brikz83:
Meine Lieblingsfeindin, überzeugte Vegetarierin und selbst ernannte Tierfreundin (Zitat: "Tiere sind meine Freunde und keine Nahrung.") hat gestern Abend den Artikel und die Diskussion im Freundeskreis so kommentiert: "Schön, dass es auch mal einen von euch Tiermördern gibt, der euch das Handwerk legt. Nur geht der noch lange nicht weit genug!"

Und hier im Binnenland hat man eine durchaus kritischere Einstellung zum Fischfang allgemein, als vermutlich in den Küstenregionen, wo Fischfang und -verwertung seit Jahrhunderten zum täglichen Leben gehören.
Aber da die Schweriner Volkszeitung wohl nur regional gelesen wird, hast Du insofern wohl recht.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Ralle: Einverstanden...  Allerdings ändert das zunächst mal nichts an der Tatsache, dass es zu dem Thema immernoch geteilte Meinungen gibt. Du argumentierst zwar schlüssig, aber überzeugt bin ich dennoch nicht, weil ich den Artikel anders interpretiere und sich aus meiner Interpretation andere Konsequenzen ergeben. Denn die Sachlage ist doch folgende:

- Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt regelt das Landesfischereigesetz oder die Landesfischereiordnung des Landes Mecklenburg Vorpommern das Verbot ausdrücklich des "Verkaufs" von gefangenen Fischen.

(Hat hierzu jemand mal den entsprechenden Paragraphen und kann ihn bitte hier zitieren? Ich finde diesen irgendwie nicht...)

- Der im Artikel erwähnte Hechtkönig sah sich im Recht, als er seine hundert Fische nicht verkaufte, sondert gegen andere Sachwerte eintauschte.

- Juristisch ist der "Tausch" aber dem "Verkauf" (pauschal zusammengefasst unter dem Begriff "Handel", welcher im Gesetz nicht ausdrücklich genannt wird) zuzuordnen, weshalb die Vorgänge um den Hechtkönig juristisch durchaus zu beanstanden gewesen wäre; auch schon nach heutigem Gesetz.

- Da diese Tatsache für den juristischen Laien (hier Hechtkönig) aber so nicht ersichtlich war, weil dieser das BGB im Zweifelsfall weder gelesen hat, noch richtig zu verstehen in der Lage war, ergaben sich daraus zwei Konsequenzen:

- Die erste und hier nicht entscheidende: Für den Hechtkönig wurden, entgegen der anfänglichen Pläne, keine juristischen Maßnahmen eingeleitet. Ich denke, dass dies aus Kulanz und aufgrund des öffentlichen Drucks durch die Medien geschehen ist. Denn es hätte, frei nach dem Grundsatz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" auch anders laufen können...

- Die zweite Konsequenz ist die, über die wir hier diskutieren. Das entsprechende Gesetz (wie gesagt - ich kann den passenden Paragraphen nicht finden) soll geändert und der Tausch ausdrücklich untersagt werden. Dies stellt für mich aber, anders als für dich und alle die deiner Meinung sind, Ralle, keine tatsächliche Gesetzesänderung oder -verschärfung dar, sondern ist de facto eine einfache Umformulierung zum besseren Verständnis für den juristischen Laien, um Missverständnissen wie dem des Hechtkönigs vorzubeugen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Tomasz. Richtig! Hätte ich vielleicht auch noch betonen sollen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> ralle nun macht mal aus ner mücke keinen elefanten.
> 
> mit "der meinung ist keiner" meinte ich keiner hier im board.
> und was später kommen könnte sind einfach spekulationen.
> ...



In diesem Fall ist es weder hilfreich, noch notwendig. 

Die Fische wurden völlig legal im Rahmen des erlaubten entnommen. Welchen Einfluss hat die Art der Verwertung auf die Bestände? Wer wurde durch das tauschen geschädigt? 
Wenn überhaupt, dann doch allerhöchstens der Fiskus.
Muss das im Fischereigesetz geregelt werden ? 

Ich meine Nein.


----------



## omnimc (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

so muß mich nochmal einmischen Tauschen= ich gebe was und bekomme unmittelbar was zurück! Richtig? 
wenn ich meinen nachbarn einen geräucherten fisch über den zaun reiche weil ich seine tolleranz schätze, denn der räuchergeruch kann auch leute nerven.meinen nachbar stört es nicht, er hingegen bekommt appetit.
zumal ich größten teils forellen anbiete .die ich gegen geld in einer teichanlage fange. und wenn er mir dafür wenn er den leeren teller gewaschen zurückbringt, und noch ne pulle bier dazustellt,ist das für mich kein tausch. und wenn jemand das so sieht ist es ein schlechter tausch. ;-)


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist es weder hilfreich, noch notwendig.
> 
> Die Fische wurden völlig legal im Rahmen des erlaubten entnommen. Welchen Einfluss hat die Art der Verwertung auf die Bestände? Wer wurde durch das tauschen geschädigt?
> Wenn überhaupt, dann doch allerhöchstens der Fiskus.
> ...




wer redet denn von einfluß auf bestände.
du interpretierst hier bei mir etwas hinein was gar nicht existiert.
und es hat doch auch keiner gesagt, daß fische illegal gefangen wurden.
nur der handel mit diesen ist dann nicht mehr legal gewesen.
geregelt ist dies schon, nur eben der hinweis im figes ist eben doch hilfreich oder eben auch notwendig, wie das beispiel des hechtkönigs beweist.


antonio


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> @Ralle: Einverstanden...  Allerdings ändert das zunächst mal nichts an der Tatsache, dass es zu dem Thema immernoch geteilte Meinungen gibt. Du argumentierst zwar schlüssig, aber überzeugt bin ich dennoch nicht, weil ich den Artikel anders interpretiere und sich aus meiner Interpretation andere Konsequenzen ergeben. Denn die Sachlage ist doch folgende:
> 
> - Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt regelt das Landesfischereigesetz oder die Landesfischereiordnung des Landes Mecklenburg Vorpommern das Verbot ausdrücklich des "Verkaufs" von gefangenen Fischen.
> 
> ...



#6#6

antonio


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



			
				Honeyball;3395522Und hier im Binnenland hat man eine durchaus kritischere Einstellung zum Fischfang allgemein schrieb:
			
		

> Da wiederum hast du wahrscheinlich recht und ich will mir nicht anmaßen das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Muss das im Fischereigesetz geregelt werden ?
> 
> Ich meine Nein.



Ich meine JA und staune über Eure Argumentation. Wobei ich Honeyball da ausnehmen will, da er ja ausdrücklich den auf den Punkt gebrachten Beitrag von Hugo H. gelobt hat.
Wenn es Euch in den Kram passt, dann führt Ihr gerne den Unterschied zwischen Berufsfischern und Anglern an, bei denen der eine zum Lebensunterhalt und der andere zum Spaß angelt (siehe z.B. C&R-Thread). Auch wettert Ihr gerne mal gegen die Nebenerwerbsfischer (siehe z.B. lsfv-sh). 
Und hier soll das alles nicht mehr gelten und jeder mit seinem gefangenen Fisch machen können, was er will? 
Können wir jetzt auch "böse" Nebenerwerbsfischer werden und die Gewässer gnadenlos plündern um uns mit im Gegenzug mit billigem Fusel zu versorgen? Wohl kaum. Von daher bedarf es meiner meinung nach einer klaren Abgrenzung und die scheint offensichtlich nicht so klar zu sein wie gedacht. Und komme  jetzt bitte keiner mit der Oma die mir nen Fünfer gibt oder den Nachbarn, der ne Flasche Wein rausrückt. Um diese Fälle geht es bislang nicht und um diese Fälle wird es auch zukünftig nicht gehen. Schon weil mich die Oma kaum anzeigen wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> - Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt regelt das Landesfischereigesetz oder die Landesfischereiordnung des Landes Mecklenburg Vorpommern das Verbot ausdrücklich des "Verkaufs" von gefangenen Fischen.
> 
> (Hat hierzu jemand mal den entsprechenden Paragraphen und kann ihn bitte hier zitieren? Ich finde diesen irgendwie nicht...)



Den Paragraphen wirst Du nicht finden, weil es ihn in der zuständigen Binnenfischereiordnung nicht gibt. Der nichtgewerbliche Handel ist also bisher erlaubt. 
(Sollte ich im Irrtum sein, bitte ich um Benennung des §.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt auch "böse" Nebenerwerbsfischer werden und die Gewässer gnadenlos plündern um uns mit im Gegenzug mit billigem Fusel zu versorgen?



Vernünftige und dem Bestand angepasste Fangbegrenzungen verhindern das Plündern der Gewässer. Nicht, was nach dem Fang mit den Fischen passiert.

Im übrigen habe ich nie gegen Berufs- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer gewettert. Ich habe lediglich ausgeführt dass, wenn eine Fischart geschützt werden muss, ein Fangverbot nicht nur auf Angler begrenzt sein darf, sondern auch für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer gelten muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nach aktueller Rechtslage muss der Fisch nach dem Fang nur sinnvoll verwertet werden:

§12 (2) steht:

 Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch.

Von Tauschverboten o.ä. finde ich nix.

Damit wäre eine Überarbeitung in diese Richtung tatsächlich eine Verschärfung weil es so etwas noch gar nicht gibt.
(falls ich den § überlesen habe, bitte berichtigen)


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



omnimc schrieb:


> ...und wenn er mir dafür wenn er den leeren teller gewaschen zurückbringt, und noch ne pulle bier dazustellt,ist das für mich kein tausch. und wenn jemand das so sieht ist es ein schlechter tausch. ;-)



 Genau so muss es laufen und keiner wird schreien. 
Außer der Angler der mal wieder, aber diesmal nicht vom "bösen" Verband, über den Tisch gezogen wurde.
Mit gewerblichen Tauschhandel hat dieses Beispiel von vielen, nichts aber auch garnichts zu tun. Das wird auch mit keinem noch so trickreich formulierten Gesetz zu unterbinden sein, sondern gebietete schon der nachbarschaftliche Umgang untereinander. Wobei omnimc vielleicht mal über einen Umzug in eine wohlwollendere und den Fisch besser schätzende Nachbarschaft nachdenken sollte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vernünftige und dem Bestand angepasste Fangbegrenzungen verhindern das Plündern der Gewässer...



da zitiere ich mich mal gerne selbst mit einem Beitrag, den ich auf Deine Forderung bereits gestern geschrieben hatt:



Tomasz schrieb:


> Also zumindest das, was der Hechtkönig da als  Steilvorlage gegeben hat, ist im Sinne des Angelns als sinnvolle  Freizeitbeschäftigung *nicht sinnvoll*, sondern birgt tatsächlich die Gefahr, *"**Noch eine Möglichkeit **für die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer zu schaffen, Anzeigen gegen Angler loszujagen?"
> 
> *Ich kann auch  in keinster Weise die ständigen Forderungen nach gewässerbezogenen  Fangbeschränkungen und Bewirtschaftungsplänen nachvollziehen. Damit wird  erst in vielen Gewässern der neuen Bundesländer eine Regelungswut  ausgelöst. Hier gibt es nicht das "Vereinsgewässer" in dem jeder Verein  schalten und walten kann wie er will. Hier gibt es "Verbandsgewässer"  und alleine diese Regelungen sind ausreichend. Das felhte mir noch, wenn  ich mir vor jedem neuen DAV-Angelgewässer in Brandeburg erstmal eine  von kleinen Vereins-Fürsten aufgestellte Gewässerordnung durchlesen  müsste.
> Fragt sich wer hier mehr Regelungswut an den Tag legt?!...*
> *



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Paragraphen wirst Du nicht finden, weil es ihn in der zuständigen Binnenfischereiordnung nicht gibt. Der nichtgewerbliche Handel ist also bisher erlaubt.
> (Sollte ich im Irrtum sein, bitte ich um Benennung des §.)



"Der Witziner Angler empörte sich. Denn von einem Tauschverbot hatte er  zum ersten Mal gehört. Jodzeck zeigte   SVZ eine Broschüre vom  Landesangelverband mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen. Da stehe nichts  davon,   erklärt er. *Nur das Verkaufen des gefangenen Fisches ist den  Anglern nicht gestattet, heißt es im Gesetz*.  Tauschen sei Handeln und  mit Verkaufen gleichzusetzen, so hörte der Witziner Hechtangler vom  Vereinsfreund. Unwissenheit schütze vor Strafe nicht." (aus dem verlinkten Zeitungsartikel)

Dieses Gesetz mit dem entsprechenden Paragraphen würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> wer redet denn von einfluß auf bestände.
> du interpretierst hier bei mir etwas hinein was gar nicht existiert.
> und es hat doch auch keiner gesagt, daß fische illegal gefangen wurden.
> nur der handel mit diesen ist dann nicht mehr legal gewesen.
> ...



Ich rede vom Einfluß auf die Bestände. Denn das ist der einzig harte Parameter, der alle Angler direkt betrifft. Wer Bestände plündert, handelt unverantwortlich gegenüber der Gemeinschaft. Ob er die Fische später selbst oder im Kreis der Familie verspeist, oder verschenkt, tauscht, verkauft, an die Wand nagelt oder sonstwas damit macht, ist irrelevant.

Die Fische sind tot.

Will man das Plündern verhindern, muss man das über die Fangbegrenzung machen.

Wird mit den gefangenen Fischen im Nachhinein unter Verstoß gegen andere Gesetze Schindluder getrieben, ist das nicht mehr Sache des Fischereirechts.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> "Der Witziner Angler empörte sich. Denn von einem Tauschverbot hatte er  zum ersten Mal gehört. Jodzeck zeigte   SVZ eine Broschüre vom  Landesangelverband mit den gesetzlichen Regelungen. Da stehe nichts  davon,   erklärt er. *Nur das Verkaufen des gefangenen Fisches ist den  Anglern nicht gestattet, heißt es im Gesetz*.  Tauschen sei Handeln und  mit Verkaufen gleichzusetzen, so hörte der Witziner Hechtangler vom  Vereinsfreund. Unwissenheit schütze vor Strafe nicht." (aus dem verlinkten Zeitungsartikel)
> 
> Dieses Gesetz mit dem entsprechenden Paragraphen würde ich gerne mal sehen.



Ich auch |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Zitat GWO LAV/MV:

*4.5. Behandlung der gefangenen Fische*
Der maßige Fisch ist nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder zur Hälterung in einen geeigneten Setzkescher  zu setzen, wobei die Hälterzeit nicht länger als einen Kalendertag  betragen darf. Untermaßige und während der Schonzeit gefangene Fische  sind vorsichtig vom Haken zu lösen und unverzüglich nach dem Fang  schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Bei schwer zugänglichem  Hakensitz ist das Vorfach  unmittelbar am Maul zu durchtrennen und der Fisch wie oben geschildert  in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen*. Die geangelten Fische sind einer  sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, der Verkauf ist verboten. *Das gezielte  Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel, Maße und Gewicht der gefangenen  Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend wieder in das Gewässer  zurückzusetzen, ist verboten.



Also nix Fischereigesetz!:m

Bisher . . . .|kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau so muss es laufen und keiner wird schreien.
> Außer der Angler der mal wieder, aber diesmal nicht vom "bösen" Verband, über den Tisch gezogen wurde.
> Mit gewerblichen Tauschhandel hat dieses Beispiel von vielen, nichts aber auch garnichts zu tun. Das wird auch mit keinem noch so trickreich formulierten Gesetz zu unterbinden sein, sondern gebietete schon der nachbarschaftliche Umgang untereinander. Wobei omnimc vielleicht mal über einen Umzug in eine wohlwollendere und den Fisch besser schätzende Nachbarschaft nachdenken sollte.
> 
> ...


 
|kopfkrat ich gehe von aus du meinst gegen ganzen kasten bier?
wenn die mir wein bringen habe ich nix von ausser ne leckere soße!  

ich wohne hier schon in ner prima gegend. habe aber deinen text schon verstanden.:m


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat GWO LAV/MV:
> 
> *4.5. Behandlung der gefangenen Fische*
> Der maßige Fisch ist nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder zur Hälterung in einen geeigneten Setzkescher  zu setzen, wobei die Hälterzeit nicht länger als einen Kalendertag  betragen darf. Untermaßige und während der Schonzeit gefangene Fische  sind vorsichtig vom Haken zu lösen und unverzüglich nach dem Fang  schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Bei schwer zugänglichem  Hakensitz ist das Vorfach  unmittelbar am Maul zu durchtrennen und der Fisch wie oben geschildert  in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen*. Die geangelten Fische sind einer  sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, der Verkauf ist verboten. *Das gezielte  Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel, Maße und Gewicht der gefangenen  Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend wieder in das Gewässer  zurückzusetzen, ist verboten.
> ...



Danke! #h


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Schon weil mich die Oma kaum anzeigen wird.


 
Moin

Stimmt Oma brauch es da nicht!

Solange Verein A  Verein B anzeigt,so wie Vereinsmitglieder andere mitglieder anzeigten weil sie 2 Weide-ästchen absägten,solange es Anzeigen von Anglern gegen Angler sowie von Petraaa und co.gibt............solange die Klappstuhlangler anderen nicht den Dreck untern Fingernägeln gönnen,solange es Angler gibt die gegen das Angeln kämpfen,brauchen wir keine Angst haben das wir weiter mit Anzeigen Verboten....rechnen müssen,schon gar nicht von Oma.

Wir müssen einfach nur die Schnauze halten und Ja und Amen sagen,nur so werden wir weiter gehör finden,weil wenn wir Kämpfen machen wir uns nur zum Affen.So wie die Jäger und Reiter Züchter..... damals anfang der 90er,die haben auch nix getan und haben die anderen entscheiden lassen,darum sind sie heute auch anders gestellt wie Angler und haben kaum Sorgen.

Ist es nicht schlim und Pervers das es Leute gibt die endlich anfangen Aufzuzeigen was da draussen abgeht die was fürs Angeln tun wollen,es schreien doch immer alle wir erfahren doch nix,man erzählt uns doch nix....kommt dann jemand und Deckt auf wird ihm auch noch Hetze....... vorgeworfen,aber schreien wir brauchen mehr Aufklärrung und Leute die für uns Kämpfen.

Deutschland Deutschland....

Wir waren das Land der Dichter und Denker,und sind verkommen zu Herde hinterm Zaun.

lg


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Na Honey, dann kannst Du Dich auch bei den meisten Usern hier im Forum bedanken:m.
> Das was Hugo dort schreibt ist doch zumindest unter den normalen Usern und Schreibern hier längst Konsens.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Ralle 24,
bevor es wie im C&R Thema wieder zwischen uns ein Missverständnis gibt, eine kurze Zwischenfrage. 
Würdest Du das von Hugo H. geschriebene wie Honeyball ebenfalls unterschreiben können und meiner Einschätzung der Forenmeinung dazu teilen, oder stehst Du konträr dazu? 
Dieser Eindruck festigt sich nämlich in mir, aber ich will Dir nichts unterstellen, Dich aber eventuell besser verstehen wollen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Einfluß auf die Bestände. Denn das ist der einzig harte Parameter, der alle Angler direkt betrifft. Wer Bestände plündert, handelt unverantwortlich gegenüber der Gemeinschaft. Ob er die Fische später selbst oder im Kreis der Familie verspeist, oder verschenkt, tauscht, verkauft, an die Wand nagelt oder sonstwas damit macht, ist irrelevant.
> 
> Die Fische sind tot.
> 
> ...



also willst du eine strenge reglementierung der fangbegrenzungen, richtig? denn offenbar ist diese nicht streng genug, sonst hätte ja hechtkönig nicht so schamlos wüten können. wäre ich ja auch dafür.

aber hätte der lav eine solche reglementierung gefordet, hätte es doch hier die gleich anti-lav diskussion gegeben. dann wäre euer/dein argument eben "dass die fangebegrenzung schon durch den eigenbedarf gegeben ist".

sollen sie das mit dem eigenbedarf 1 zu 1 aus der küstenfischereiverordnung in die binnenfischereiverordnung kopieren und der käse ist gegessen. wozu immer diese ewigen diskussionen.


----------



## omnimc (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@ prof T.  Bei schwer zugänglichem Hakensitz ist das Vorfach unmittelbar am Maul zu durchtrennen und der Fisch wie oben geschildert in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.
das höre ich so zum ersten mal. wie groß ist die chance das der fisch das überlebt? also auch nix mehr mit ausreden der hat so tief geschluckt!
...Das gezielte Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel, Maße und Gewicht der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen, ist verboten.... aber was ist nun gezielt wenn ich mit wurm angle, und einen brassen fang obwohl ich barsch wollte.? das ist doch ein beifang.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hallo Gründler,
wir waren nicht nur ein Volk der Dichter und Denker sondern es gab auch ein paar großartige Systemanalytiker darunter. Scheint heute leider auch nicht mehr der Fall. 
Statt dessen wird laut gebrüllt und der Ton für eine sachliche Diskussionlässt auch zu wünschen übrig. 
So ist das leider. Da müssen wir uns mit abfinden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Tomasz:
Ich denke doch, dass allen klar ist, das wir alle das Verhalten dieses Hechtanglers nicht billigen. Er nutzt schamlos aus, was für ihn möglich ist und handelt mit seinem Fang. Dies gibt er offen zu und lässt sich sogar dafür feiern.
Dabei unterliegt er aber u.a. den Vorschriften der Fischhygiene-Verordnung (BGBl. I 1994 S. 737-763), sowie den entsprechenden Regelungen des HGB und BGB, muss Buch darüber führen, ggf. Steuern zahlen (Einkommen-, Gewerbe-, Umsatzsteuer), etc. pp.
Nehmen wir nur mal die Fischhygieneverordnung, so ist davon auszugehen, dass er sie weder kennt, noch dass überhaupt irgendein Hobbyangler (also ausdrücklich kein Nebenerwerbsfischer!!!) in der Lage ist, diese Vorschriften in Gänze einzuhalten. Also ist per se und de facto nach dem höher gestellten *Bundes*recht der Handel mit gefangenen Fischen für alle Hobbyangler nicht erlaubt.

Und deshalb sage ich, dass wir in keinem/r *Landes*gesetz/Verordnung eine *zusätzliche *Regelung diesbezüglich brauchen!

Und deshalb sage ich auch, dass der Verbandsfunktionär besser daran getan hätte, eine Anzeige wegen des Verdachts auf Verstoß gegen die Fischhygieneverordnung gegen diesen "Sportsfreund" zu stellen und dies auch öffentlich zu machen. Damit hätte er sowohl betont, dass die Angler nicht hinter dem Verhalten dieses Mannes stehen, als auch öffentlichkeitswirksam dargelegt, dass wir Angler das Fehlverhalten einzelner nicht dulden, sondern auch im eigenen Lager dagegen vorgehen. Dass hätte in der Öffentlichkeit den Eindruck verantwortungsbewussten Handelns erweckt und uns von der Redaktion endlich mal wieder die Gelegenheit gegeben, einen Verbandsfunktionär zu loben.:m


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> wir waren nicht nur ein Volk der Dichter und Denker sondern es gab auch ein paar großartige Systemanalytiker darunter. Scheint heute leider auch nicht mehr der Fall.
> Statt dessen wird laut gebrüllt und der Ton für eine sachliche Diskussionlässt auch zu wünschen übrig.
> So ist das leider. Da müssen wir uns mit abfinden.
> ...


 
Wohl nicht so verstanden wie ich das meinte,aber egal past.

Ich habe jetzt 15 Jahre gegen Verbote gekämpft...einiges positives für Angler durchgeboxt beim LV etc.

Nun habe ich gemerkt es bringt nix gegen eine Horde Windmühlen zu kämpfen die mit nix und niemand glücklich ist,also alle Ämter zum ende diesen Jahres hingehauen und gut ist gewesen.

In Zukunft nebenbei ne neue Bude in Norwegen aufbauen und dieses Land verlassen,und mich nie nie nie mehr nicht mit diesem Sch...rumärgern.

Und sollte es irgendwann so kommen wie einige hier schon lange vermuten,grins ich mir nen Ast vom Fjord aus,und lächle.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



omnimc schrieb:


> @ prof T.  Bei schwer zugänglichem Hakensitz ist das Vorfach unmittelbar am Maul zu durchtrennen und der Fisch wie oben geschildert in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.
> das höre ich so zum ersten mal. wie groß ist die chance das der fisch das überlebt? also auch nix mehr mit ausreden der hat so tief geschluckt!
> ...Das gezielte Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel, Maße und Gewicht der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen, ist verboten.... aber was ist nun gezielt wenn ich mit wurm angle, und einen brassen fang obwohl ich barsch wollte.? das ist doch ein beifang.




Das ist hier OT.

Können wir mal im C&R Trööt bequatschen.#6|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

[OffTopic=ON]


gründler schrieb:


> In Zukunft nebenbei ne neue Bude in Norwegen aufbauen und dieses Land verlassen,und mich nie nie nie mehr nicht mit diesem Sch...rumärgern.
> 
> Und sollte es irgendwann so kommen wie einige hier schon lange vermuten,grins ich mir nen Ast vom Fjord aus,und lächle.
> 
> lg



Oder Du sitzt auf dem Dach einer Hütte und ärgerst Dich statt über die PETA halt über einen Braunbären...s. hier
[OffTopic=OFF]


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [OffTopic=ON]
> 
> 
> Oder Du sitzt auf dem Dach einer Hütte und ärgerst Dich statt über die PETA halt über einen Braunbären...s. hier
> [OffTopic=OFF]


 
Macht nix 9,3x74R hilft da ungemein ^^ 


lg


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und deshalb sage ich, dass wir in keinem/r *Landes*gesetz/Verordnung eine *zusätzliche *Regelung diesbezüglich brauchen!



ich denke, wir brauchen diese. keiner normaler angler wird sich je eine fischhygiene-verordnung lesen oder im hgb, bgb irgendwelche paragrapfen mit der angelei substituieren. oder sollen wir zur ausübung unseres hobbies sämtliche gesetzeswerke auswendig lernen? vllt. steht wertpapierhandels-gesetzbuch ja auch noch was mit angeln.

im fischereigesetz/verordnung muss das stehen, was fürs angeln wichtig ist! DA und nicht irgendwo versteckt in hygiene-ordnungen. sonst können schwarze schafe immer einen auf unwissend machen und werden auch nicht von fischereiaufsehern belangt. die fischereiaufsicht wird sich wohl ebenfalls ausschließlich mit dem fischereigesetz beschäftigen und nicht mit dem bundesgesetzblatt von 1994.


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Tomasz:
> Ich denke doch, dass allen klar ist, das wir alle das Verhalten dieses Hechtanglers nicht billigen. Er nutzt schamlos aus, was für ihn möglich ist und handelt mit seinem Fang. Dies gibt er offen zu und lässt sich sogar dafür feiern.
> Dabei unterliegt er aber u.a. den Vorschriften der Fischhygiene-Verordnung (BGBl. I 1994 S. 737-763), sowie den entsprechenden Regelungen des HGB und BGB, muss Buch darüber führen, ggf. Steuern zahlen (Einkommen-, Gewerbe-, Umsatzsteuer), etc. pp.
> Nehmen wir nur mal die Fischhygieneverordnung, so ist davon auszugehen, dass er sie weder kennt, noch dass überhaupt irgendein Hobbyangler (also ausdrücklich kein Nebenerwerbsfischer!!!) in der Lage ist, diese Vorschriften in Gänze einzuhalten. Also ist per se und de facto nach dem höher gestellten *Bundes*recht der Handel mit gefangenen Fischen für alle Hobbyangler nicht erlaubt.
> ...



ich mag mich jetzt irren aber die fischhygieneverordnung hat ihren geltunsbereich glaub ich nur im gewerbe.
aber es gibt garantiert auch bestimmungen für den nichtgewerblichen bereich.
und da diese eben so gut wie keiner kennt, warum diesbezüglich kein hinweis im gesetz oder in der verordnung,auch zum "eigenschutz" der angler.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> ich denke, wir brauchen diese. keiner normaler angler wird sich je eine fischhygiene-verordnung lesen oder im hgb, bgb irgendwelche paragrapfen mit der angelei substituieren. oder sollen wir zur ausübung unseres hobbies sämtliche gesetzeswerke auswendig lernen? vllt. steht wertpapierhandels-gesetzbuch ja auch noch was mit angeln.
> 
> im fischereigesetz/verordnung muss das stehen, was fürs angeln wichtig ist! DA und nicht irgendwo versteckt in hygiene-ordnungen. sonst können schwarze schafe immer einen auf unwissend machen und werden auch nicht von fischereiaufsehern belangt. die fischereiaufsicht wird sich wohl ebenfalls ausschließlich mit dem fischereigesetz beschäftigen und nicht mit dem bundesgesetzblatt von 1994.


 
Entschuldige : Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe
son M... 
Gruß A.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun habe ich gemerkt es bringt nix gegen eine Horde Windmühlen zu kämpfen die mit nix und niemand glücklich ist,also alle Ämter zum ende diesen Jahres hingehauen und gut ist gewesen.
> Und sollte es irgendwann so kommen wie einige hier schon lange vermuten,grins ich mir nen Ast vom Fjord aus,und lächle.
> 
> lg


 
#6, genauso sehe ich das auch..........meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich hier in Deutschland nicht, gegen diesen "alteingefahrenen Sumpf" gegen an zu kämpfen......Es lohnt sich auch nicht, sich für Einige einzusetzen.......es gibt eben "Kollegen", die haben halt immer was zu sch....... *"Man kann sie mit Erdbeeren füttern, dann beschweren sie sich noch, weil keine Sahne drauf ist".*
Ich bin auch aus der ganzen "Vereinsmeierei" seit dem letzten Jahr raus......und nutze Deutschland angeltechnisch nur noch, um in Richtung Norden (Daenemark / Norwegen) zu fahren.......

Ich weiss, jetzt kommt wieder : "wenn alle so denken würden....bla bla bla"

Kämpft weiter gegen "eure Windmühlen"......und viel Spass!


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige : Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe
> son M...
> Gruß A.




das ist richtig aber kennst du alle bestimmungen etc.?
was soll denn daran falsch sein eben noch mal auf die relevanten bestimmungen hinzuweisen im figes oder in der fvero.
ich meine das ist im interesse der angler.
ein angler guckt sich in der regel das figes oder die fivero an aber nicht irgendwelche gesetzblätter oder verordnungen die irgendwann mal erstellt wurden.
da müßte man so einen wust von papier oder webseiten durchsuchen, daß man nicht zum angeln kommt.
also ganz einfach ein hinweis darauf wo es steht und fertig.

antonio


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige : Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe
> son M...
> Gruß A.



Schw......nn hoch 3. 
darum geht es doch, es eindeutig und für jeden leicht zugänglich zu machen. es soll ja eben jeder wissen und sich auch dran halten und eben nicht wie hechtkönig unwissend in den medien die anglerschaft wieder negativ ins gespräch bringen.

Oder ist es besser 100 angler pro jahr unwissend ins messer laufen zu lassen, was dann von petra ausgenutzt wird, anstatt mal 2 zeilen klar und deutlich ins fischereigesetz zu schreiben?


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich mag mich jetzt irren aber die fischhygieneverordnung hat ihren geltunsbereich glaub ich nur im gewerbe.
> aber es gibt garantiert auch bestimmungen für den nichtgewerblichen bereich.


Du irrst Dich nicht: Sobald ein gewerblicher oder gewerbeähnlicher Handel mit Fisch betrieben wird, gilt diese.
...und dazu zählt auch ein Tauschhandel!



> und da diese eben so gut wie keiner kennt, warum diesbezüglich kein hinweis im gesetz oder in der verordnung,auch zum "eigenschutz" der angler.
> antonio


Formaljuristisch zwar nicht richtig aber vom gesunden Menschenverstand her schon. 
Formaljuristisch ist es problematisch, das zu formulieren. Ein Satz "Für alle anderen Themen gilt das Bundesrecht" ist so wahr und klar wie nichtssagend.:m

Wenn jetzt in einer Landesfischereiverordnung steht: "Der Verkauf oder Tausch gefangener Fische ist verboten.", dann kriminalisiert diese auch den Angler, der ganz bewusst und gezielt zu seinem Nachbarn geht und sagt. "Ich hab hier 'nen frischen Hecht und Deine Hühner haben frische Eier gelegt. Was ist? Tausche Hecht gegen 20 Eier!". Klar, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, aber wozu muss das überhaupt sein? Wir wollen doch alle nur die schwarzen Schafe bestraft wissen, die permanent ihren Fisch zu barer Münze oder andere Wertgegenstände machen, wenn sie mit Bereicherungswillen ihn gegen Waren, Münzen oder Scheine tauschen. Und sobald dies nicht nur einmal sondern mehrfach geschieht und dann vielleicht auch noch mit wechselnden Kunden, ist das ein gewerbeähnliches Vorgehen und druch Bundesgesetze und -verordnungen entsprechend reglementiert.

Vielleicht sollte jede LFO einfach mit dem Satz beginnen, dass diese die Voraussetzungen für das hobbymäßige Angeln im Sinne einer Freizeitbeschäftigung ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund regelt und alle anderen Formen des Fischfangs anderen Regelungen unterstehen. Dann ist jeder Handel mit gefangenem Fisch von vornherein ausgenommen, ohne dass irgendeine Restriktion zu einer konkreten Handlungseinschränkung für den Angler bzw. zu einer Kriminalisierung eines durchaus üblichen und legitimen Verhaltens führt.:m


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist richtig aber kennst du alle bestimmungen etc.?
> was soll denn daran falsch sein eben noch mal auf die relevanten bestimmungen hinzuweisen im figes oder in der fvero.
> ich meine das ist im interesse der angler.
> ein angler guckt sich in der regel das figes oder die fivero an aber nicht irgendwelche gesetzblätter oder verordnungen die irgendwann mal erstellt wurden.
> ...



genauso isses. da reden alle immer von der vereinfachung vom angeln, fordern dann aber, dass man sich alle angelrelevanten information aus gesetzblättern zusammensucht.

außerdem ist prävention besser als bestrafung! unglaublich, dass man es hier lieber im kauf nimmt, dass angler gegen (verstecktes) recht verstoßen und öffentlichkeitswirksam an den pranger gestellt werden, anstatt dem LAV mal in einem gedanken recht zu geben.
da fragt man sich, wer hier angelfreunde und gegner sind


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du irrst Dich nicht: Sobald ein gewerblicher oder gewerbeähnlicher Handel mit Fisch betrieben wird, gilt diese.
> ...und dazu zählt auch ein Tauschhandel!
> 
> deswegen sagte ich ja im nichtgewerblichen bereich.
> ...




wie der hinweis nun genau aussieht ist formulierungssache und da läß sich auch eine sehr gute lösung finden.

antonio


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte jede LFO einfach mit dem Satz beginnen, dass diese die Voraussetzungen für das hobbymäßige Angeln im Sinne einer Freizeitbeschäftigung ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund regelt und alle anderen Formen des Fischfangs anderen Regelungen unterstehen. Dann ist jeder Handel mit gefangenem Fisch von vornherein ausgenommen, ohne dass irgendeine Restriktion zu einer konkreten Handlungseinschränkung für den Angler bzw. zu einer Kriminalisierung eines durchaus üblichen und legitimen Verhaltens führt.:m



naja geht doch . hätte man doch auch gleich drauf kommen können
aber dafür müsste man ja die LFO erweitern und das geht ja überhaupt nicht. am besten wir streichen bei dem derzeitigen Verordnungstext so viele wörter, dass dann der entsprechende von dir beschriebene sachverhalt rauskommt
streichen ist immer gut!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> bevor es wie im C&R Thema wieder zwischen uns ein Missverständnis gibt, eine kurze Zwischenfrage.
> Würdest Du das von Hugo H. geschriebene wie Honeyball ebenfalls unterschreiben können und meiner Einschätzung der Forenmeinung dazu teilen, oder stehst Du konträr dazu?
> Dieser Eindruck festigt sich nämlich in mir, aber ich will Dir nichts unterstellen, Dich aber eventuell besser verstehen wollen.
> ...



Ich teile die persönliche Empörung darüber, dass jemand in einem halben Jahr 100 Hechte entnimmt. Das tut man einfach nicht.

Ich teile nicht die Meinung, dass das in der Öffentlichkeit ein schlechtes Licht auf die Angler wirft. Dem Nichtangler wird das wohl einleuchtender vorkommen, als der Angler, der 100 Hechte fängt und zurücksetzt. 

Ich würde mir wünschen ein Gewässer zu haben, in dem ich in einem halben Jahr hundert Hechte fangen könnte. Neid kommt auf. 

Ich würde mir wünschen dass, hätte ich so ein Gewässer, der Hegepflichtige über die Fangbegrenzung dafür sorgt, dass die Fangmöglichkeiten so bleiben. (Tut er im vorliegenden Fall vielleicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen).



Ich verstehe diesen Hugo emotional, aber auch er verkennt die eigentliche Ursache. Nämlich legal so viele Fische zu entnehmen (unterstellt, der Bestand verkarftet das nicht.)

Ergo kann die Forderung nur lauten über die Fangbegrenzung regulierend einzugreifen sollte das nötig sein. Alles andere ist moralisch emotionaler Agitatismus.  

Im übrigen ist im Landesfischereigesetz MV ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass die Verwendung des Fanges als Tierfutter ein verünftiger und somit zulässiger Grund für die Entnahme von Fischen ist:

*Zitat:*
*
 Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch.*

Im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung 100 Hechte seinen Schweinen vorzuwerfen ist legal. Sie einzutauschen hingegen soll nicht legal sein. 
Der tolle Angler wird dann demnächst keine Fische mehr tauschen sondern sich ein Schwein anschaffen, dieses mit seinen gefangenen Fischen zufüttern und letztlich das Schwein essen und Teile davon gegen Schnaps eintauschen. 
Völlig legal und doch völlig daneben. 

So muss man halt im Fischereigesetz noch einen Passus einbringen, dass die Verwendung als Tierfutter nur für nicht zur späteren Nahrungsgewinnung gehaltene Haustiere gilt.:g


Man könnte natürlich auch sowas festlegen wie:

Die Tagesfangmenge für Hechte (alternativ andere/weitere Arten) beträgt pro Angeltag 1 Stück, pro Kalendermonat nicht mehr als 5 Stück (Zahlenwerte willkürlich).

Dann kann man sich den ganzen Gestzesklabauster sparen. 
Und wenn der besagte Angler dann seine 5 erlaubten Hechte pro Monat gegen Schnaps eintauscht, wünsch ich ihm einen schönen Rausch. Könnte ich prima mit leben.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Flunder-Fred79 schrieb:


> Schw......nn hoch 3.
> darum geht es doch, es eindeutig und für jeden leicht zugänglich zu machen. es soll ja eben jeder wissen und sich auch dran halten und eben nicht wie hechtkönig unwissend in den medien die anglerschaft wieder negativ ins gespräch bringen.
> 
> Oder ist es besser 100 angler pro jahr unwissend ins messer laufen zu lassen, was dann von petra ausgenutzt wird, anstatt mal 2 zeilen klar und deutlich ins fischereigesetz zu schreiben?


 
Es geht nich darum 100 Angler .... immer solche totschlagargumente
Es würde einfach reichen , eine Infobroschüre zu machen
nur sehe ich die Notwendigkeit nicht, 99,99 % wissen auch so was sie zu tun haben:
Änderungen in gesetzen haben numal den Nachteil auch die falschen zu treffen, das steht doch hier nun schon x-mal
Die Formulierung zwischen normalen nachbarschaftlichen verhalten in Abgrenzung zum gewerbliche Tausch ist fließend, da schaffste eine Tatbestand der Gummi wird und damit jeden treffen kann.
Gruß A.


----------



## Rolfhubert (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Mahlzeit.
Hinweis und Gesetzesänderung sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Gegen einen Hinweis hätte ich nix einzuwenden.Dieser Hinweis könnte sogar auf dem Gewässerschein stehen.

Gefangene Fische dürfen nur zum Eigenverbrauch verwendet werden.Weitergabe an Dritte zum Zweck einer Vorteilsnahme stellen einen Strafbestand da (EU-Hygienevorschrift § blabla)

So oder ähnlich.

Der Vorstand hat sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.Eine Anzeige beim Gesundheitsamt/Veterinäramt und 
ein Statment ala "So was dulden wir nicht" hätte es auch getan.

@antonio : Liest du dir die Figes/Fvero immer vor dem Angeln
               durch? Ich nicht,denn relevante Vorschriften        
               gehören für mich auf den Gewässerschein.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Hinweis und Gesetzesänderung sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Gegen einen Hinweis hätte ich nix einzuwenden.Dieser Hinweis könnte sogar auf dem Gewässerschein stehen.
> 
> ...



auf den gewässserschein gehören eigentlich nur gewässerspezifische besonderheiten sowie abweichungen vom geltenden figes/fivero.
und ich muß es nicht vor jedem angeln lesen.
und ja man sollte sein figes/fivero so einigermaßen kennen und ab und an mal gucken ob es neuerungen gibt.
ebenfalls sollte man mal reinschauen wenn man in ein anderes bl zum angeln geht.
das sagt mir mein gesunder menschenverstand.

antonio


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Tagesfangmenge für Hechte (alternativ andere/weitere Arten) beträgt pro Angeltag 1 Stück, pro Kalendermonat nicht mehr als 5 Stück (Zahlenwerte willkürlich).
> 
> Dann kann man sich den ganzen Gestzesklabauster sparen.
> Und wenn der besagte Angler dann seine 5 erlaubten Hechte pro Monat gegen Schnaps eintauscht, wünsch ich ihm einen schönen Rausch. Könnte ich prima mit leben.



auch ein schöner vorschlag. vermutlich werden dann laut fangkarte weniger hechte gefangen, aber die tiefkühltruhen vom hechtkönig bleiben weiterhin gut gefüllt. bleiibt dann nur zu hoffen, dass solche raubangler kräftig zur kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> @antonio : Liest du dir die Figes/Fvero immer vor dem Angeln
> durch? Ich nicht,denn relevante Vorschriften
> gehören für mich auf den Gewässerschein.



antonio wird als angler bestimmt wissen, was in der figes/fvero seines bundeslandes drin steht. dafür braucht man es nicht vor jedem angeln zu lesen. gerade sachen wie fangbegrenzungen, mindestmaße etc. sollte wohl jeder wissen, der an ein gewässer geht.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du irrst Dich nicht: Sobald ein gewerblicher oder gewerbeähnlicher Handel mit Fisch betrieben wird, gilt diese.
> ...und dazu zählt auch ein Tauschhandel!
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mal als Hilfestellung die juristische Definition von "Gewerbe":

*Ein Gewerbe ist jede erlaubte, **selbstständige, nach außen erkennbare Tätigkeit, die planmäßig, für eine gewisse Dauer und zum Zwecke der Gewinnerzielung ausgeübt wird und kein freier Beruf ist.*

Die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist hier nicht primär monetären Charakters, da die Fische des Hechtkönigs gegen Sachwerte getauscht wurden. Diese allein könnten als "Gewinn" betrachtet werden. Verneint man dies, kann aber immernoch auf den sekundär monetären Charakter des Tauschens abgestellt werden, denn der Hechtkönig braucht für die Sachen, die er beim Tausch erhält, kein Geld bezahlen. Weitere Merkmale sind "nach außen erkennbare Tätigkeit" - hier allein durch Presseveröffentlichung schon gegeben; "Planmäßig" - beim Angeln sicher problematisch, aber nicht entscheident; "für eine gewisse Dauer" oder auch "dauerhaft" - ist unproblematisch, da auch saisonal abhängige Tätigkeiten darunter fallen. Und ein freier Beruf (Anwalt, Journalist, etc.) ist das Angeln auch nicht...

Das "Gewerbe" trifft also auf den Hechtkönig durchaus zu. Er unterliegt damit also vielen Vorschriften, von denen er vermutlich noch nie gehört hat. Mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen muss er also jetzt ggf. schon rechnen. Eine klarere Ausformulierung würde daran nichts ändern.

Es würde aber den "normalen" Hobbyangler auch nicht weiter einschränken, wenn das Merkmal "gewerblich" in das Fischereigesetz, die Fischereiordnung oder die Gewässerordnung mit aufgenommen würde, DENN:

Jeder, der gelegentlich mal einen Fisch für die Verwandschaft, Bekanntschaft oder Nachbarschaft mitnimmt und dafür eine Flasche Wein, Bier oder sonst ein Dankeschön erhält, handelt noch lange nicht gewerblich, weil es zum einen an der Gewinnerzielungsabsicht und zum anderen an der Dauerhaftigkeit der Handlung mangelt. Ich denke, hier ist viel Wind und wenig bis nichts gemacht worden...




angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Formulierung zwischen normalen nachbarschaftlichen verhalten in  Abgrenzung zum gewerbliche Tausch ist fließend, da schaffste eine  Tatbestand der Gummi wird und damit jeden treffen kann.
> Gruß A.



siehe oben - die Grenze ist eindeutig und nicht fließend...


----------



## Spiegel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

die gesamte Diskussion zeigt doch wieder nur sehr deutlich: der Herr Finkbeiner betreibt ein Forum – offensichtlich gewerblich.

Wenn ihr euch mal seine Beiträge und Schreiben anschaust, dann sind sie geprägt von Unsachlichkeiten und Hetzereien. Es werden Fakten, Argumente und Tatsachen so verdreht, wie es dem Herrn Finkbeiner am besten in den Hut passt. Und wenn das noch nicht ausreicht, dann werden Sachen erfunden, die in den referenzierten Texten nie drinstehen. Fahr mal vor der Wohnung des Pippi Finkbeiner vorbei, da läuft ständig der Song: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayHzg8oMvV0

„Ich mach' mir die Welt Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....“ 

...

„Ich hab' ein Haus,
ein kunterbuntes Haus
ein Äffchen und ein Pferd“

Mit Äffchen und Pferd sind vermutlich seine Erfüllungsgehilfen gemeint. Moderatoren, die nicht mitziehen, können gehen.

Schließlich wiegelt und hetzt der Herr Finkbeiner gezielt verschiedenen Personengruppen aufeinander, um naheliegenderweise durch solche von ihm hochgepuschten Themen Seitenzugriffe zu generieren – wer erinnern uns: er betreibt das Board offensichtlich gewerblich.

Dass der Herr Finkbeiner offensichtlich keine ehrwürdigen Ziele verfolgt, ist daran zu erkennen, dass er grundsätzlich jede Aufforderung zur Übernahme von Verantwortung von sich weist – natürlich wieder in Pippi-hafter Argumentation.

Es ist in der Tat erschreckend, dass es immer wieder Angler gibt, die seine Spielchen nicht durchschauen und auf seinen Zug aufspringen.

Da der Herr Finkbeiner immer meint, alle müssen ihm zu sämtlichen Informationen Zugang gewähren – wird er uns im Gegenzug bestimmt mitteilen können, welchen Umsatz das Forum fährt, welchen Gewinn das Forum abwirft und wie hoch die Arbeit der Moderatoren vergütet wird! ... und warum sie ihren eigentlichen Aufgabe – der Moderation nicht nachkommen, sondern die User gegeneinander aufwiegeln, anpöbeln ...

Viele Verbandsfunktionäre sind natürlich nicht so dumm, wie der Herr Finkbeiner das behauptet. Dass er sie als „dummdeutsch“ diffamiert, disqualifiziert ihn natürlich als seriösen und ernstzunehmenden Gesprächspartner.

Stellt euch mal vor, er würde ein Schreiben mit den Kraftausdrücken ,die er selbst immer verwendet, erhalten ...Aber so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayHzg8oMvV0



*Wie zuvor geschrieben – so kann nur ein Schreiberling denken, der die Brisanz und Tragweite der von Thomas angeprangerten Texte und Verfehlungen nicht erkennt.:*


Ich stimme Thomas voll zu und bin ganz seiner Meinung. Früher konnte ich Aale ohne Ende fangen, um sie an meine Hühner zu verfüttern. Dann kamen die dummdeutschen unsäglichen Einschränkungen und Verbote. Heute muss ich nach 10 Minuten Aalangeln aufhören, da nur 3 gefangen werden dürfen. Meine Hühner kann ich so nur noch mit Brassen und Plötzen füttern. Das ist für mich ein unhaltbarer Zustand, so dass ich in De nie wieder ein Haus bauen werde.

Die Fangbegrenzung bei Zander – auch wieder ein Beispiel, wie die Regulierungswut dieser Dummdeutschen mich in meiner Freiheit einschränkt. Von Zandern esse ich nur das Fleisch der Wangen am Kopf. Da komischerweise meine Hühner gar keine Zander mögen, landet der Rest wieder im Wasser. Jemand gab mir mal den Tipp, man bräuchte dazu die Zander gar nicht abzumurksen, sie können auch ohne Wangen weiterleben und das würde wieder verheilen. Früher habe ich mit den Zanderresten Fleischmaden angesetzt, das lohnt sich heute aber nicht mehr, da ich in der Fleischerei um die Ecke 1 Liter Maden für 1€ bekomme.

Bezgl. der Leiden und Qualen stimme ich Thomas voll zu. Wie er in seinen Beiträgen schreibt, empfinden Tiere keinen Schmerz, solange nicht jemand das Gegenteil beweist. Und solange nehme ich mir genauso wie Thomas das Recht heraus, Fische zu quälen. Hauen wir uns doch nicht gegenseitig die Taschen voll, am geilsten ist doch immer noch der Drill, zu spüren, wie der Fisch sich wehrt, wie er versucht zu flüchten ...
Langeweile kommt nur auf, wenn stundenlang nichts beißt. Hier gab mir jemand mal den Tipp, den Fisch gar nicht erst abzuhaken sondern ihn immer wieder an der Schnur mit dem Haken im Maul schwimmen zu lassen, ihm eine kurze Pause zu geben und ihn dann erneut zu drillen.

Ich könnte noch stundenlang weiterschreiben, über Verbote von feststehenden Haken, Reißen, Anzahl der Haken, lebende Köderfische ...

Unerträgliche Bevormundungen, Regulierungen, Bestimmungen und Verbote. Wir alle müssen Thomas dankbar sein, dass er es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht hat, dagegen anzugehen.


Aber halt, was sehe ich da bei der Registrierung zum Forum? Ich muss mich erstmal durch einen Wust von überflüssigen Regeln, Verboten und Bevormundungen durchkämpfen #h. Das ist Thomas |bla:, das ist Deutschland.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ja recht hat er der Spiegel und nen schönes Spiegelbild hatta,hatta??? ja hatta!|wavey: ,nur der Schreibstyle erinnert mich an gewisse gesperrte User.

#h#h#h


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes oha, hier brennt die Luft


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nö, nur hat Fritze es mal wieder versucht. 

Seinen Beitrag lass ich mal stehen, sonst heißte es wieder, wir unterdrücken die freie Meinung. 

Aber gesperrte User haben hier auch unter anderen Accounts nix verloren.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Spiegel schrieb:


> ...Moderatoren, die nicht mitziehen, können gehen...



Ich habe wegen der hitzigen Diskussionen schon einige User gehen sehen, aber Moderatoren#c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Rolfhubert (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Flunder : Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße stehen auf dem Gewässerschein.Ebenso zu beachtende Sonderregelungen.
Da brauch ich kein Figes/Fvero.
Also könnte so ein Vermerk auch mit drauf.

......und ja,wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland angel,mach ich mich vorher kundig > ich lese mir die Gewässerkarte aufmerksam durch und erkundige mich beim Kartenverkäufer über besondere Bestimmungen.

Aber hier in Deutschland muß ja alles mit Paragraphen geregelt werden #q


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Wußte ich es doch ^^

Fritze hier schreibt keiner Tiere empfinden kein Schmerz,hier schreiben einige Boardies *Fische* empfinden kein Schmerz,und zur Zeit reißt ein Angler durch Deutschland Namens Auwa und der sagt das gleiche in seinen TV auftritten und schreit es so noch offentsichtlicher in die Welt hinaus.

Und immer mehr Angler Aussenstehende...... sehen Angeln eben als Sport und nicht als Nahrungsangeln aus Hunger's gründen.

Da kann der Verband noch so reden und Verbote bringen,was fast in ganz Europa völlig normal und legal ist und immer mehr Deutsche Angler ins Ausland lockt,kann ja nicht so verschrien sein wie einige das gern hätten.

lg


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> @Flunder : Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße stehen auf dem Gewässerschein.Ebenso zu beachtende Sonderregelungen.
> Da brauch ich kein Figes/Fvero.
> Also könnte so ein Vermerk auch mit drauf.
> 
> ...



noch mal figes und fivero sind der gesetzliche rahmen der im jeweiligen bl gilt und die sollte man einigermaßen kennen.
gewässerkarten/erlaubnisscheine sind nichts anderes als fangberechtigungen für die entsprechenden gewässer und hier stehen eben meist nur abweichende punkte vom figes und fvero drauf.im prinzip ganz einfach.
ich kenne erlaubnisscheine da steht ganz einfach drauf "es gelten die bestimmungen des figes/fivero".
brauchst du dann immer noch kein figes oder ne fivero.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



gründler schrieb:


> ...und nicht als Nahrungsangeln aus Hunger's gründen...



Genau so ist es. Wobei ich mir beim "Hechtkönig" nicht so sicher bin, um mal wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen. Der scheint jedenfalls einen "Mordshunger" zu haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> @Flunder : Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaße stehen auf dem Gewässerschein.Ebenso zu beachtende Sonderregelungen.
> Da brauch ich kein Figes/Fvero.
> Also könnte so ein Vermerk auch mit drauf.
> 
> ...



Mit fangbegrenzung war die einschränkung "eigenbedarf" gemeint.
Auf meinem gewässerschein steht, dass die gesetzlichen mindestmaße gelten. also muss ich figes/fvero auch kennen.
Ohne die bösen, bösen, deutschen paragraphen könntest du den dt. wohlstand nicht genießen. 
geh doch nach simbabwe, da kannst du ohne paragraphen angeln und den simbabwischen luxus auskosten


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Warum sollten wir gehen?
Weil einzelne oder ein einzelner meint hier seinen Hassfeldzug gegen uns schüren zu müssen?
Bestimmt nicht!

Meine persönlichen Motive habe ich heute morgen mal wieder wiederholt, da lasse ich mich gerne dran messen:


> Aber solange auch noch das geringste Fünkchen Hoffnung besteht, in irgendeiner Form sich dagegen auflehnen zu können, werde ich mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln dagegen angehen, bzw. anschreien, brüllen, kämpfen.
> Und davon werde ich mich auch durch die persönlichen Schmähungen von all den Zussers und Fritzes dieser Welt nicht abbringen lassen!!!


Fritze ist mit seinem kläglichen Versuch als Mehrfachaccount abgehakt, jetzt warten wir noch Zusser ab und bis dahin und danach bleiben wir halt einfach beim Thema...:m

Und dazu finde ich, dass Der-Graf es nochmal schön auf den Punkt gebracht hat: Im konkreten Fall liegt "gewerbliches Handeln" vor, also ist er definitiv nicht im Recht! Axel Pipping und der von ihm befragte "Abteilungsleiter für Fischereiaufsicht im zuständigen Landesamt in Rostock" zitieren zwar die von ihnen zu Rate gezogenen Gesetze und Verordnungen korrekt, übersehen dabei aber die Fischhygieneverordnung. Somit ist die Aussage "Rechtlich gesehen haben wir keine Handhabe" nicht korrekt.
OK, auch ein Verbandsgeschäftsführer muss kein Jurist mit Hintergrundwissen sein, deshalb möchte ich das auch nicht weiter kritisieren, wohl aber kritisiere ich seinen unnötigen Aktionismus, deshalb jetzt das Binnenfischereigesetz dahingehend ändern zu wollen, "_dass verankert wird, dass mit dem geangelten Fisch kein Handel getrieben werden und er nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden kann._"
Damit schießt er weit übers Ziel hinaus und trifft diejenigen, die er schützen will.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Flunder-Fred79:
Dazu muss ich nicht nach Simbabwe. Ich angel lieber in Norwegen, Dänemark, Schweden oder Frankreich. 
In aller Seelenruhe, wenn ich will sogar mit Setzkescher.
Aber vor allem ohne bürokratische Hemmnisse!!!


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich mag mich jetzt irren aber die fischhygieneverordnung hat ihren geltunsbereich glaub ich nur im gewerbe...



Richtig.
Nachzulesen unter §1 Anwendungsbereich:



> (1) Die Vorschriften dieser Verordnung sind anzuwenden
> 
> 1.  auf das gewerbsmäßige Herstellen, Behandeln oder Inverkehrbringen von  Fischereierzeugnissen und lebenden Muscheln, die zur Verwendung als  Lebensmittel bestimmt sind, und
> 
> 2. auf  Fabrikschiffe, Fischereifahrzeuge, Betriebe, Großhandelsmärkte,  Versteigerungshallen, Umpackzentren sowie auf Versand- und  Reinigungszentren, in denen Fischereierzeugnisse oder lebende Muscheln  gewerbsmäßig hergestellt, behandelt oder in den Verkehr gebracht werden...


Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, auch ein Verbandsgeschäftsführer muss kein Jurist mit Hintergrundwissen sein, deshalb möchte ich das auch nicht weiter kritisieren, wohl aber kritisiere ich seinen unnötigen Aktionismus, deshalb jetzt das Binnenfischereigesetz dahingehend ändern zu wollen,* "dass verankert wird, dass mit dem geangelten Fisch kein Handel getrieben werden und er nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden kann."*
> Damit schießt er weit übers Ziel hinaus und trifft diejenigen, die er schützen will.



Das ist hier doch die eigentliche Frage, um die sich die Diskussion die ganze Zeit dreht! Der *Handel* des eigenen Fanges mit gewerblichen Charakter ist, wie hier schon zig-fach festgestellt, ohnehin verboten. 

Demnach ist dein Folgesatz, zumindest in meinem Verständnis, besser als Frage zu formulieren. Oder nicht?
*Damit schießt er weit übers Ziel hinaus und trifft diejenigen, die er schützen will?*


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Dass er übers Ziel hinausschießt?
Ich verstehe Deine Frage jetzt nicht so ganz.

OK, jetzt, ist's klar. So wie Du kann man es auch sehen.
Ich hab den Satz als Meinung gemeint, weil da zum einen der nicht ganz rechtsfeste Begriff "Eigenbedarf" vorkommt, was sowohl heißen kann, dass er seine 5 Schweine damit füttert, als auch dass der nur soviel fangen darf, wie er selbst und seine Familie essen kann.
Zum anderen stellt das Beispiel "Tausche Hecht gegen Eier" juristisch gesehen auch einen "Handel" dar, und das wäre ja dann überflüssigerweise auch verboten.

Aber Du hast Recht: genau darum geht die Diskussion im eigentlichen Sinne!


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Jepp! Die Frage ist (und bleibt) ja, ob die Gesetzesänderung eine tatsächliche Einschränkung bedeutet. Und das ist ja ungeklärt!

Eigenbedarf bleibt ja Eigenbedarf und diesen darf ich mir weiterhin aneignen. Das ist auch nicht mehr, als ich momentan darf. Einziges Problem dabei, was ist Eigenbedarf und was Fremdbedarf (letzteres ist definitiv ein Begriff aus dem (gewerblichen) Handel).


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hmm - Fritze hat in seinem Beitrag das Wörtchen "Diffamierung" vergessen, glaub ich... |kopfkrat

(Sorry, hatter doch nicht)

Wie schon angedeutet: ich halte es auch für überflüssig, ein "Handelsverbot" für seinen Fang "gesetzlich" zu verankern und durch irgendwelche spekulativen definitionsbedürftigen Begriffe zu belegen (bereits genannt: Eigenbedarf).
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich wiederhole, aber muss man einen "zweckgebundenen Tausch" (Fisch gegen Buddel Schluck) nicht erst einmal nachweisen? Sicherlich ist er nachgewiesen, wenn man damit rumprotzt (schön blöd, aber Doofheit schützt auch nicht vor Strafe), aber ich bleibe dabei: im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Und nochmal: um (dusselige) Angler (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) vor den Kadi zu zerren, finden diejenigen, die das unbedingt wollen, bereits genug Munition!


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Zum anderen stellt das Beispiel "Tausche Hecht gegen Eier" juristisch gesehen auch einen "Handel" dar, und das wäre ja dann überflüssigerweise auch verboten...



Was zu klären wäre. Denn es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob ich dem Nachbarn einen Fisch schenke und später meinen abgewaschenen Teller und ne Pulle Bier bekomme. 
Oder ob ich mit dem, ich nenne es mal Vorsatz, rangehe meinem Nachbarn zu sagen, wenn er mir und auch nur dann, eine Flasche Bier gibt, bekommt er dafür einen Fisch. Aber das ist am Ende juristische Kleinkrümelei und hat nichts mit dem praktischen Handeln der angelnden Mehrheit zu tun. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Und das sehe ich so, dass es eben eine Einschränkung ist, weil ich vom reinen Gesetzestext, dann eben nicht einen meiner Fische beim Nachbarn gegen ein paar Hühnereier tauschen darf.

Letztlich kann und sollte es nur drei Möglichkeiten geben, und genau darauf sollten sich unsere Gesetze beziehen:

1.) Ich bin Hobbyangler, angel, weil es mir Freude macht und entscheide selbst, was ich mit meinem Fang mache. (und wenn ich mal 'nen Fisch gegen ne Buddel tausche, dann geht das kein Gesetz was an)

2.) Ich bin Nebenerwerbsfischer und verkaufe einen großen Teil meines Fangs gegen Rechnung unter ordnungsgemäßer Buchführung.

3.) Ich bin Berufsfischer und lebe vom Erlös meines Fangs.

Der "Hobbyangler", der dadurch auffällt, dass er Fische an Gastronomiebetriebe oder Privatverbraucher ohne Rechnung und Buchführung verkauft oder gegen Waren oder Dienstleistungen eintauscht, ist automatisch Nebenerwerbsfischer und muss als solcher seinen entsprechenden Verpflichtungen nachkommen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und das sehe ich so, dass es eben eine Einschränkung ist, weil ich vom reinen Gesetzestext, dann eben nicht einen meiner Fische beim Nachbarn gegen ein paar Hühnereier tauschen darf.
> 
> Letztlich kann und sollte es nur drei Möglichkeiten geben, und genau darauf sollten sich unsere Gesetze beziehen:
> 
> ...


 
stimmt und letzter muss aufpassen, das ihn nicht das Finanzamt grüßt
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Jepp! Die Frage ist (und bleibt) ja, ob die Gesetzesänderung eine tatsächliche Einschränkung bedeutet. Und das ist ja ungeklärt!
> 
> Eigenbedarf bleibt ja Eigenbedarf und diesen darf ich mir weiterhin aneignen. Das ist auch nicht mehr, als ich momentan darf. Einziges Problem dabei, was ist Eigenbedarf und was Fremdbedarf (letzteres ist definitiv ein Begriff aus dem (gewerblichen) Handel).



Teil 1: Nein, es ist keine tatsächliche Einschränkung, weil gewerbsmäßiger Handel ja auf anderen Gesetzesebenen geregelt ist.

Teil 2: Beschreibt sehr schön die Brisanz, wenn sowas im Fischereigesetz verankert wird. Nämlich die genaue Umschreibung bei einer der nächsten Novellierungen und dann können durchaus Einschränkungen dabei herauskommen.


Des weiteren geht konsequent niemand auf meine Frage ein, welcher Schaden entsteht, wenn ein Angler seine im Rahmen der zulässigen Fangbeschränkung gefangenen Fische verkauft oder vertauscht ?


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Vielleicht mal ne ganz andere Sichtweise bzw Szenario:
Als bester (oder einzigster) Angler im Dorf, verschenke ich ab und zu einen Fisch im Bekanntenkreis und freue mich dabei auch auf ein Echo. Das ist ja jetzt und auch später soweit regulär.

Im Bekanntenkreis spricht sich dies rum und nun möchten auch Bekannte meiner Bekannten gern etwas Fisch von mir. Und bringen das Echo in Form von Hausschlachtewurst etc praktischerweise gleich mit. Soweit... so (auch jetzt) bereits zwar bedenklich, aber noch okay. Sollte man eben nicht an die Glocke hängen.

Irgendwann spricht sich auch dies rum und nun möchten Bekannte der Bekannten meiner Bekannten gern Fisch tauschen... 


Das man Bekannten/Verwandten Fisch abgibt, ist ja nun nicht so selten. Gibts in deren Bekanntenkreis FischFans ist es auch nicht selten, das diese eben auch mal höflich nach Fisch fragen. Das dürften die meisten bereits erlebt haben. Ich schon!

Aber irgendwann hört dann eben auch der "Bekanntengrad" auf und ich tausche dann tatsächlich Waren gegen Waren bzw. irgendwann kann mir dann der Handel mit gewerblichen Charakter zur Last gelegt werden. Ob ich das möchte oder nicht.


Würde die Gesetzesänderung dahingehend geändert werden, dass mir vorgeschrieben wird, wem ich maximalst mal einen Fisch abgeben darf, dann wäre dies definitiv eine Einschränkung. Keine Frage!

Schreibt mir die Gesetzesänderung aber lediglich das Verbot von Warentausch vor, dann "verschenke" ich eben den Fisch bzw. verlange ich dann nicht offiziell eine gleichwertige materielle Gegenleistung. Und letzteres scheint ja beim Hechtkönig dann etwas anders gelaufen zu sein.


@Ralle
Im Gegenzug gehst du auch nicht auf die Frage der "vernünftigen Fangebegrenzung" ein, die ja mehr oder weniger für die Schadensbegrenzung dienen soll. Allerdings sollte solch eine Diskussion dann nicht unbedingt in einem öffentlichen Forum ausgetragen werden. Weil schlafende Hunde...


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *Zum anderen stellt das Beispiel "Tausche Hecht gegen Eier" juristisch gesehen auch einen "Handel" dar, und das wäre ja dann überflüssigerweise auch verboten.*



Hier wird es juristisch interessant und es ist insbesondere auf die Details zu achten!

- Das Wort "Handel" wird man alleine so selten als Begriff im deutschen Recht finden. Was damit eigentlich immer gemeint ist, ist ein sogenanntes "Handelsgeschäft. Und dieses definiert sich wie folgt: Rechtshandlungen eines Kaufmanns_,_ die durch seine Betriebstätigkeit entstehen.

- Daraus ergeben sich zwei Folgen: 1) kann nur ein Kaufmann ein "Handelsgeschäft" oder wie es hier so oft genannt wird einen "Handel" abschließen. 2) kann ein Nicht-Kaufmann dies nicht.

- Nun muss man wissen, was genau denn ein Kaufmann ist. Die Definition findet man im HGB (Handelsgesetzbuch). >>> §1 HGB: (1) Kaufmann im Sinne dieses Gesetzbuchs ist, wer ein Handelsgewerbe betreibt. (...)

- Womit wir wieder beim Wort "Gewerbe" angekommen sind... Die juristische Definition von "Gewerbe" habe ich weiter oben bereits gegeben. Zwei entscheidende Punkte dabei spielen die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht und die Dauerhaftigkeit. Beides war bei Hechtkönig gegeben, beides ist bei einem kleinem Freundschaftsdienst unter Nachbarn oder Verwandten jedoch nicht gegeben.

*- Folglich kann man als Privatperson durch einen kleinen Tausch nicht direkt einen "Handel" (richtigerweise "Handelsgeschäft") betreiben. Vielmehr bedürfte es dazu einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit in Verbindung mit einer Gewinnerzielungsabsicht was beides erst dann tatsächlich zu bejahen wäre, wenn es ähnliche Ausmaße annimmt, wie beim Hechtkönig.*


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Teil 1: Nein, es ist keine tatsächliche Einschränkung, weil gewerbsmäßiger Handel ja auf anderen Gesetzesebenen geregelt ist.
> 
> Teil 2: Beschreibt sehr schön die Brisanz, wenn sowas im Fischereigesetz verankert wird. Nämlich die genaue Umschreibung bei einer der nächsten Novellierungen und dann können durchaus Einschränkungen dabei herauskommen.
> 
> ...



darum gehts doch auch gar nicht. schaden könnte dem fiskus,dem der den fisch kauft usw. entstehen.
die bestimmungen für den verkauf etc sind woanders geregelt, darüber sind wir uns einig.
es geht doch nur darum noch mal darauf hinzuweisen, daß es diesbezüglich bestimmungen gibt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ne ganz andere Sichtweise bzw Szenario:
> Als bester (oder einzigster) Angler im Dorf, verschenke ich ab und zu einen Fisch im Bekanntenkreis und freue mich dabei auch auf ein Echo. Das ist ja jetzt und auch später soweit regulär.
> 
> Im Bekanntenkreis spricht sich dies rum und nun möchten auch Bekannte meiner Bekannten gern etwas Fisch von mir. Und bringen das Echo in Form von Hausschlachtewurst etc praktischerweise gleich mit. Soweit... so (auch jetzt) bereits zwar bedenklich, aber noch okay. Sollte man eben nicht an die Glocke hängen.
> ...


 
Zoddl, wenn de die alle satt bekommen willst, bist du bei mehr als 100 hechten ( oder was auch immer), dann kannst du Dir Deine Frage selbst beantworten.
Du muß schon aus zeitlich Gründen ständig Angeln und Fisch fangen , um genügend tauschobjekte zu haben. Dann wird aus deinem Hobby Angeln ein erwerb, weil du mehr Zeit ins Angeln steckst , als in Deine eigentlichen Job, den wirst einschränken müssen.

Jedenfalls , wenn man Dein Beispiel bis zu Ende spinnt
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Im Gegenzug gehst du auch nicht auf die Frage der "vernünftigen Fangebegrenzung" ein, die ja mehr oder weniger für die Schadensbegrenzung dienen soll. Allerdings sollte solch eine Diskussion dann nicht unbedingt in einem öffentlichen Forum ausgetragen werden. Weil schlafende Hunde...



Die Frage dazu hab ich wohl übersehen. Geh ich gerne drauf ein, wo isse ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



antonio schrieb:


> darum gehts doch auch gar nicht. schaden könnte dem fiskus,dem der den fisch kauft usw. entstehen.
> die bestimmungen für den verkauf etc sind woanders geregelt, darüber sind wir uns einig.
> es geht doch nur darum noch mal darauf hinzuweisen, daß es diesbezüglich bestimmungen gibt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> antonio



Komm ich nicht mit.

Wieso muss das Fischereigesetz auf irgendwelche Bundesgesetze hinweisen? Und warum ausgerechnet auf den Tausch von Fischen, wo es tausend andere Berührungspunkte mit Bundesgesetzen gibt, auf die auch nicht hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Des weiteren geht konsequent niemand auf meine Frage ein, welcher Schaden entsteht, wenn ein Angler seine im Rahmen der zulässigen Fangbeschränkung gefangenen Fische verkauft oder vertauscht ?



Weil sich diese Frage doch in einem Forum, in dem es ums HOBBY Angeln geht doch auch gernicht stellt, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Es ist doch nun schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden, dass sich bei der Frage des Handels mit gefangenen Fisch ganz andere Fragen wie Hygiene, Fiskus, Gewerberecht usw. auf tun als die Frage nach dem "Schaden" durch den Verkauf oder Tausch. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Junge, Junge - hier geht das ja schnell mit den neuen Posts... Wertet das jetzt bitte nicht als Spam, ich fürchte nur, dass dieser Beitrag sonst untergegangen wäre, weshalb ich ihn nochmal poste - ich denke, der ist nicht unwichtig:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zum anderen stellt das Beispiel "Tausche Hecht gegen Eier" juristisch  gesehen auch einen "Handel" dar, und das wäre ja dann überflüssigerweise  auch verboten.



Hier wird es juristisch interessant und es ist insbesondere auf die Details zu achten!

 - Das Wort "Handel" wird man alleine so selten als Begriff im deutschen  Recht finden. Was damit eigentlich immer gemeint ist, ist ein  sogenanntes "Handelsgeschäft. Und dieses definiert sich wie folgt: Rechtshandlungen eines Kaufmanns_,_ die durch seine Betriebstätigkeit entstehen.

- Daraus ergeben sich zwei Folgen: 1) kann nur ein  Kaufmann ein "Handelsgeschäft" oder wie es hier so oft genannt wird  einen "Handel" abschließen. 2) kann ein Nicht-Kaufmann dies nicht.

- Nun muss man wissen, was genau denn ein Kaufmann ist. Die Definition findet man im HGB (Handelsgesetzbuch). >>> §1 HGB: (1) Kaufmann im Sinne dieses Gesetzbuchs ist, wer ein Handelsgewerbe betreibt. (...)

- Womit wir wieder beim Wort "Gewerbe" angekommen  sind... Die juristische Definition von "Gewerbe" habe ich weiter oben  bereits gegeben. Zwei entscheidende Punkte dabei spielen die  Gewinnerzielungsabsicht und die Dauerhaftigkeit. Beides war bei  Hechtkönig gegeben, beides ist bei einem kleinem Freundschaftsdienst  unter Nachbarn oder Verwandten jedoch nicht gegeben.

*- Folglich kann man als Privatperson durch einen kleinen Tausch nicht  direkt einen "Handel" (richtigerweise "Handelsgeschäft") betreiben.  Vielmehr bedürfte es dazu einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit in Verbindung  mit einer Gewinnerzielungsabsicht was beides erst dann tatsächlich zu  bejahen wäre, wenn es ähnliche Ausmaße annimmt, wie beim Hechtkönig.*


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Frage dazu hab ich wohl übersehen. Geh ich gerne drauf ein, wo isse ?



Nun auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin, so komme ich gerne auch ein drittes mal auf meine Meinung zur Fangbeschränkung hin:



Tomasz schrieb:


> *...*Ich kann auch in keinster Weise die ständigen Forderungen nach gewässerbezogenen Fangbeschränkungen und Bewirtschaftungsplänen nachvollziehen. Damit wird erst in vielen Gewässern der neuen Bundesländer eine Regelungswut ausgelöst. Hier gibt es nicht das "Vereinsgewässer" in dem jeder Verein schalten und walten kann wie er will. Hier gibt es "Verbandsgewässer" und alleine diese Regelungen sind ausreichend. Das felhte mir noch, wenn ich mir vor jedem neuen DAV-Angelgewässer in Brandeburg erstmal eine von kleinen Vereins-Fürsten aufgestellte Gewässerordnung durchlesen müsste.
> Fragt sich wer hier mehr Regelungswut an den Tag legt?!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ist es das was Du willst. Für jedes Gewässer eine eigene Fangbeschränkung. Na dann viel Spaß beim Lesen jeder einzelnen Gewässerordnung und viel Spaß bei der Auseinandersetzung mit jedem einzelnen Verein, der glaubt für "sein" Gewässer und jeden einzelnen Fisch irgenwas regeln zu müssen. Mir reichen die derzeitigen allgemeingültigen Regeln für die Mitnahme an den von mir beangelten Gewässer aus. Demnach könnte der Hechtkönig auch tatsächlich 100 Hechte im Halbjahr gefangen haben. Die gönn ich ihm auch, wenn er damit nicht so rumprahlen würde und sein persönliches Geschäft daraus zieht. Die Konsequenzen sehen wir ja. Da die eigentlichen Regelungen den gewerbsmäßigen Tausch nicht eindeutig abdecken oder er nachweisbar ist, überlegt man, wie man diese Lücke schließen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ja es gibt was weiß ich wieviel berührungspunkte mit anderen bestimmungen.
nur diese zum beispiel könnte mal übertrieben gesagt gravierende folgen für den angler haben, warum soll dann nicht drauf hingewiesen werden?
und du siehst ja wie bekannt die bestimmungen diesbezüglich unter ottonormalangler sind.
ich sehe es als gutgemeinten tip, wenn ein solcher hinweis drinsteht.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

@Der-Graf
Schön, wie Du die durch eigentlich einfache juristische Klärung die Faktenlage verkomplizierst. #6

Ich denke, damit möchtest Du zum Ausdruck bringen, wie vielfältig und interpretierbar es wäre, wenn einfach ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf die schon genügend komplizierte Rechtslage durch ein unnötiges zusätzliches Gesetz noch mehr Komplexität eingebracht wird. #6#6#6

@Tomasz:
Du liest doch auch die lokalen Bestimmungen grundsätzlich durch, wenn Du einen Tagesschein für ein Dir fremdes Gewässer erworben hast, oder?


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schön, wie Du die durch eigentlich einfache juristische Klärung die Faktenlage verkomplizierst. #6
> 
> Ich denke, damit möchtest Du zum Ausdruck bringen, wie vielfältig und interpretierbar es wäre, wenn einfach ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf die schon genügend komplizierte Rechtslage durch ein unnötiges zusätzliches Gesetz noch mehr Komplexität eingebracht wird. #6#6#6



Sorry, bin Jura-Student...  Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur eines klar machen. Nämlich, dass der einfache Tausch unter Freunden und Verwandten nicht den Tatbestand des "Handels" bzw. "Handelsgeschäftes" erfüllt und man als normaler Angler somit auch nichts zu befürchten hätte, würde der "Handel" (anstelle des "Verkaufs") in der Gewässerordnung oder sonst einer Vorschrift ausdrücklich verboten werden.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist es das was Du willst. Für jedes Gewässer eine eigene Fangbeschränkung. Na dann viel Spaß beim Lesen jeder einzelnen Gewässerordnung und viel Spaß bei der Auseinandersetzung mit jedem einzelnen Verein, der glaubt für "sein" Gewässer und jeden einzelnen Fisch irgenwas regeln zu müssen.


 

Genau das haben wir im Westen seit ja ungefähr 50 Jahren.

Für jedes Gewässer neue Regeln.......jede Gastkarte andere Bestimmungen......

Das ist leider nix neues.

Und da gucken halt einige nach Osten sehen Gewässerpools und sehen Geld Geld Geld was noch nicht richtig genutzt wird.


lg


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> @Tomasz:
> Du liest doch auch die lokalen Bestimmungen grundsätzlich durch, wenn Du einen Tagesschein für ein Dir fremdes Gewässer erworben hast, oder?



Da für nahezu alle Brandenburger DAV-Gewässer die gleichen Bestimmungen gelten. Habe ich das einmal gelesen und kann jetzt quer durch Land fahren und tausende von Quadratmetern Wasserfläche nach diesen Vorgaben beangeln. 
Warum soll jetzt, wie @gründler ja schon sagt seit 50 Jahren im Westen usus, alles wieder in kleine Vereinsfürstentümer aufgeteilt oder für jedes Gewässer neu geregelt werden#c. Verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, was daran jetzt besser sein soll, als eine grundsätzliche Vorgabe des Landes oder des Verbandes. Wenn das Euer Wille ist, dann bitte Klartext. Denn dann weiß ich, wo mein "Angelfeind" zu suchen ist:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

das ist der vorteil von brandenburg eben.
nur es kann aber eben auch mal vorkommen, daß gewässerspezifische besonderheiten gegeben sind.
also pauschal bezüglich fangbegrenzungen usw für alle gewässer geht eben nicht immer.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hab ich auch nicht pauschal geschrieben, sondern: "...Da für *nahezu* alle Brandenburger DAV-Gewässer..."
Klar gibt es mal Ausnahmen, z.B. nach Erstbesatz oder bei Verbuttung. Aber darüber entscheiden nicht Vereinsfürsten, sondern die zuständigen Stellen beim Kreis- oder Landesverband.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

hi leute ich brauch eure hilfe. ich hab nen kleines boot in stralsund und such nen mitangler. das würde ich hier gerne einstellen und auch nachverfolgen können. bitte kein shrät schät oder shield. ich kann kein englisch. hab das gestern schonmal mit tipps von thomas gemacht, meine anzeige ist aber woh lnicht veröffentlicht. bitte helft mir


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Geh mal auf die Forumsübersicht(Hauptseite) und dann in PLZ1.#6

Edit: Hier drücken und antworten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222332


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> hi leute ich brauch eure hilfe. ich hab nen kleines boot in stralsund und such nen mitangler. das würde ich hier gerne einstellen und auch nachverfolgen können. bitte kein shrät schät oder shield. ich kann kein englisch. hab das gestern schonmal mit tipps von thomas gemacht, meine anzeige ist aber woh lnicht veröffentlicht. bitte helft mir



Großartig:m.
Endlich mal wieder jemand von der Basis und mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Der geht angeln und gut ist.
Kann Dir leider nicht weiter helfen, aber zumindest wirst Du in diesem Thema genug Leser finden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Weil sich diese Frage doch in einem Forum, in dem es ums HOBBY Angeln geht doch auch gernicht stellt, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Es ist doch nun schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden, dass sich bei der Frage des Handels mit gefangenen Fisch ganz andere Fragen wie Hygiene, Fiskus, Gewerberecht usw. auf tun als die Frage nach dem "Schaden" durch den Verkauf oder Tausch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und worüber diskutieren wir hier seitenlang?

Du hast ja vollkommen Recht wenn Du bemerkst, dass sich die Frage für das Hobby angeln gar nicht stellt. Nichts anderes schreibe ich hier pausenlos. Fische wurden legal entnommen, gehen in den Besitz des Fängers über und Ende des Fischereirechts. Was dann kommt regeln andere Gesetze.

Dennoch will man den Aspekt im Fischereigesetz abgehandelt wissen. Wozu ?


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ich versteh schon was du meinst nur ist es auf grund der gegebenheiten nicht überall möglich.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Tomasz:
Auf ein "Überall wie in Brandenburg" könnten wir uns in fast allen Punkten sofort einigen.
Wenn dann noch solche Massenfänger und -Händler durch bereits geltende Gesetze abgegriffen werden, haben wir doch alles, was wir wollen.
Und dann noch die Möglichkeit, bei gelegentlichen Urlauben in anderen Bundesländern gleichgestellt angeln zu dürfen wie die Einheimischen und das dann auch noch bundesweit und ohne unnötige Restriktionen und Gesetze...

Mann, ich gerate ins Schwärmen, das wären ja skandinavische Bedingungen!!!! :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da für nahezu alle Brandenburger DAV-Gewässer die gleichen Bestimmungen gelten. Habe ich das einmal gelesen und kann jetzt quer durch Land fahren und tausende von Quadratmetern Wasserfläche nach diesen Vorgaben beangeln.
> Warum soll jetzt, wie @gründler ja schon sagt seit 50 Jahren im Westen usus, alles wieder in kleine Vereinsfürstentümer aufgeteilt oder für jedes Gewässer neu geregelt werden#c. Verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, was daran jetzt besser sein soll, als eine grundsätzliche Vorgabe des Landes oder des Verbandes. Wenn das Euer Wille ist, dann bitte Klartext. Denn dann weiß ich, wo mein "Angelfeind" zu suchen ist:m.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wer sagt das ??

Ihr habt eine Gewässerordnung und (vermutlich) auch Fangbeschränkungen. Diese sind (ebenfalls vermutlich) auf die Produktivität der Gewässer abgestimmt. Und das (nochmal vermutlich) in einer Art Durchschnittsberechnung, soundsoviele Angler holen im Durchschnitt soundsoviele Fische aus dem Gewässer. Danach wird ja wohl auch der Besatz gesteuert. 

Wenn das funktioniert, ist doch alles in Butter.
Wenn das funktioniert, macht es auch nix, wenn einer 100 Hechte rauszieht. 
Macht das doch was, ist es wurscht ob er die selber isst oder vertauscht. Die Fische sind raus. Wirksam gegensteuern kann man nur über die Fangbeschränkung.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und worüber diskutieren wir hier seitenlang?
> ...
> Dennoch will man den Aspekt im Fischereigesetz abgehandelt wissen. Wozu ?



Sorry, aber das ist doch auf Eurem Mist gewachsen. 
Wenns nach mir gehen würde, wäre die Meldung keinen Pfifferling wert#c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

danke erstmal tomasz. hoffe wirklich das mir jemand hift.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> danke erstmal tomasz. hoffe wirklich das mir jemand hift.


 
Forsthaustorsten mach hier mal klick drauf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222332


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch auf Eurem Mist gewachsen.
> Wenns nach mir gehen würde, wäre die Meldung keinen Pfifferling wert#c.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Nö, ist auf dem Mist eines Funktionärs gewachsen.

Der " Tatbestand" ist auch keinen Pfifferling wert, die Konsequenzen die daraus gezogen werden sollen, sind jedoch schlimmer als Fußpilz.


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

hi professor hab den tröt geöffnet und wie weiter? ich kann ja nichtmal eure nachrichten lesen. muss jedesmal aus dem netz gehen und dann wieder rein um aktuelle nachrichten zu lesen, oder gibt es eine einstellung um sich nicht neu anmelden zu müssen

Edit Ralle 24: Ich erklär das mal per PN


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ??
> 
> Ihr habt eine Gewässerordnung und (vermutlich) auch Fangbeschränkungen. Diese sind (ebenfalls vermutlich) auf die Produktivität der Gewässer abgestimmt. Und das (nochmal vermutlich) in einer Art Durchschnittsberechnung, soundsoviele Angler holen im Durchschnitt soundsoviele Fische aus dem Gewässer. Danach wird ja wohl auch der Besatz gesteuert...



Wer sagt was? Jetzt hast Du mich um ein Haar ein wennig verwirrt.
Komm bitte erstmal nach Brandenburg, und beschäftige Dich einmal mit unserer Gewässerordnung und unseren Gegebenheiten.
Die Gewässerordnung gilt mit ganz weinigen Ausnahmen in allen DAV-Gewässern Brandenburgs. Da gibt es keinen Vereinsfürsten, der über die Ausgabe der Gastangelkarten wacht#t. Niemand kann im einzelnen sagen, wiviele Angler an welchem See wieviele Fische rausholen. Das geht nur in Fürstentümern, nicht in einem großen Königreich.
Die Gewässerordnung gilt sowohl für stehende als auch fließende und miteinander verbundene Gewässer gleichermaßen und ist in der Entnahme von "Edelfischen" eher an einen groben Durchschnitt oder besser dem gesunden Menschenverstand angepasst worden. Wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand allerdings wie bei Hechtkönig oder "Experten" die ihre Edelfische gar an die Schweine verfüttern wollen aussetzt, dann wird es wohl auch bei uns bald restriktiver gehandhabt werden müssen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, ist auf dem Mist eines Funktionärs gewachsen.
> 
> Der " Tatbestand" ist auch keinen Pfifferling wert, die Konsequenzen die daraus gezogen werden sollen, sind jedoch schlimmer als Fußpilz.



Na dann haben wir das Thema ja endlich ausgiebig und erschöpflich bis zum Ende durch diskutiert. So jedenfalls ist mein Schlusswort zu dieser Geschichte.
Das ich auch immer wieder auf diese scheinbaren "Angelthemen" hereinfallen muss, wo es doch am Ende wieder nicht ums Thema selbst, sondern um den Verband geht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

ist keiner mehr da?


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



forsthaustorsten schrieb:


> ist keiner mehr da?


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222332


hier klicken und bitte lesen,und bitte da antworten nicht hier.

Danke lg


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



> Wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand allerdings wie bei Hechtkönig oder "Experten" die ihre Edelfische gar an die Schweine verfüttern wollen aussetzt, dann wird es wohl auch bei uns bald restriktiver gehandhabt werden müssen.


 
Danke , seh ich genauso.
Mein Fazit zu diesem Thema: In *diesem Falle* hier ist der Hechtkönig mein "Feindbild" und nicht der LAV MV.


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mein Fazit zu diesem Thema: In *diesem Falle* hier ist der Hechtkönig mein "Feindbild" und nicht der LAV MV.


Die olle Petze aus den eigenen Reihen solltest du beim Feindbild trotzdem nicht ausser acht lassen. Denn keine Petze, kein Artikel, keine Gesetzesänderung, kein Thread, keine Hornhaut an den Fingern.

Aber noch viel wichtiger:
Keine öffentliche "Vor-die-Nase-halten", dass an eigentlich funktionierenden Fangbegrenzungen noch die ein oder andere Verbesserung angefeilt werden könnte.


----------



## Finke20 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

:vik:

Ich wollte mich eigentlich hier nicht außer, aber wenn man das alles liest na ja.

Es geht hier um MV.

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das fast alle die ihr "Diskutieren" von unseren Gewässer Verhältnissen keine Ahnung haben.

Nur mal zur Info ich kann mit meiner AB des LAV-MV insgesamt *ca. 25.000 ha Gewässerfläche* in ganz Mecklenburg-Vorpommern beangelt werden.

Wir reden hier über Wasserflächen wovon die meisten nur träumen können.

Nur Ralle wie soll man bei dieser Fläche, für jedes Gewässer ein Fangbegrenzung einfügen.

Bei uns ist der Setzkescher erlaubt
Das Nachtangel ist erlaubt

Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit für weitere 10,- € kann eine Jahresaustauschangelkarte für *ca. 12.000 ha Angelgewässer des LAV Brandenburg* 

Austauschjahresangelberechtigungen zum Preis von je 10,- € können auch für die *Pachtgewässer der Anglerverbände in Sachsen, Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt* erworben werden;

Für 25,- € im Jahr kann eine *Angelkarte für Polen* erworben werden. Mit dieser lassen sich über 100.000 ha Gewässerfläche in Polen beangeln. Auch hierfür gibt es ein Gewässerverzeichnis



Was ich natürlich nicht Toleriere ist, dass selbst bei solchen Wasserflächen einige meinen sie mußten persönliche vorteile daraus ziehen.

Wie halt die "Hechtkönig"


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hi Zoddl,

Na nun könnten wir "Streiten". Wer hat Schuld - der Hechtkönig oder die Petze. Wer war zuerst da das Huhn oder das Ei?

Auch wenn die eigentlichen Ambitionen der Petze klar sein dürften.Wenn als Folge daraus  , quasi als Nebeneffekt , aus dem König ein Bettelmann wird , drücke ich sämtliche Augen zu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Danke , seh ich genauso.
> Mein Fazit zu diesem Thema: In *diesem Falle* hier ist der Hechtkönig mein "Feindbild" und nicht der LAV MV.



Gunnar,

hat der Hechtkönig die Fische illegal entnommen?

Wohl Nein.

War das anständig, verantwortungsvoll ?

Wohl Nein.

Kann man so ein Fehlverhalten über eine Verwertungsvorschrift regeln?

Wohl Nein.

Kann man so eine Verwertungsvorschrift überhaupt kontrollieren?

Wohl Nein.

Wird der Hechtkönig sein Verhalten nach Einführung einer Verwertungsvorschrift ändern?

Wohl Nein.

So what?

Ach so, weil da überall Nein steht, muss man die Verwertungsvorschrift wohl präzisieren, ausweiten und enger schnallen müssen. 

Wie so oft und eigentlich fast immer bei Gesetzen üblich.


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

worüber wird hier diskutiert? über das abgeben von fischen gegen naturalien? ich erinnere wieder immer an den hering. nimmt nicht jeder ein paar mehr mit wenn sie beissen? ja!!! der nachbar, die tante undundund bekommen noch jeder 5. dann fährst zu deiner tante und die läd dich zum käffchen ein. bezahlung? sind es wirklich nur die fische um die es hier geht oder ist es neid oder ist es immernoch diese staasimanie von früher? herr offizier ich weiß was. werd ich jetzt dein liebling und vereinsvorsitzender wenn du stirbs? denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Nabend Ralf,



> Ach so, weil da überall Nein steht, muss man die Verwertungsvorschrift wohl präzisieren, ausweiten und enger schnallen müssen.


Als Karpfenangler kenn ich die Auswirkungen verbotsgeiler Funktionärpraktiken hier im LAV MV leider sehr gut.
Also weiß ich in welche Richtung du schießt.

Nur , um nochmal auf diesen Fall hier zurück zu kommen. Ohne Hechtkönig und co wäre die Grundlage für Verbot und Regulierung bei weitem nicht so hoch.


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gunnar,
> 
> hat der Hechtkönig die Fische illegal entnommen?
> 
> ...



Ist daher eine Fangbegrenzung, wie von Dir gefordert sinnvoll?

Wohl nein.

Ist sie in einem Flächenland wie MV oder Brbg überhaupt für jedes Gewässer machbar?

Wohl nein.

Stellt eine Fangbegrenzung durch einzelne, die Gewässer bewirtschaftenden Vereinsfürsten, so es diese denn in Brandenburg oder MV geben sollte, eine weitere Regulierungswut und die Kleinstaaterei fördernde Bürokratie dar?

Wohl nein. Sorry, ich meinte *WOHL JA*#h.



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...
> Nur , um nochmal auf diesen Fall hier zurück zu kommen. Ohne Hechtkönig und co wäre die Grundlage für Verbot und Regulierung bei weitem nicht so hoch.



Kann man da irgendwo seine Unterschrift drunter setzten. So zusagen als Schlusswort.
Würde ich glatt machen#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Ralf,
> 
> 
> Als Karpfenangler kenn ich die Auswirkungen verbotsgeiler Funktionärpraktiken hier im LAV MV leider sehr gut.
> ...




Schau, es muss Gesetze und Regeln geben. Zwingend, weil unsere Gesellschaft sonst nicht funktionieren würde. Diese sollten aber einen Rahmen bilden mit dem Nachteile für die Gesellschaft verhindert werden. Sie sollten nicht entstehen um einzelne zu bevorteilen oder moralisch/emotional abzustrafen. 

Und genau das ist hier der Fall.

Hier wird aus der Emotion heraus gefordert, ein bestimmtes Verhalten zu unterbinden. 

Hier: 100 Hechte wurden entnommen

Nun will man aber nicht die Entnahme an sich unterbinden, sondern lediglich das Motiv dazu.

Hier: Die Fische wurden eingetauscht

Man negiert, dass das Motiv auswechselbar und nicht überprüfbar ist. Sprich, der Hechtkönig kann die 100 Hechte auch entnehmen und zu Tierfutter verarbeiten anstatt sie einzutauschen. Völlig legal. 

Was ist denn das Grundproblem ?

Dass jemand 100 Hechte entnommen hat. *Das* ist für mich maßlos und unsozial, nicht was er letztlich damit angestellt hat. 
Es wäre für mich auch maßlos und unsozial, wenn er die allesamt selbst gegessen hätte. 

Man muss jetzt ganz einfach entscheiden, was man möchte.
Will man eine solche Maßlosigkeit wirksam eindämmen, kommt man um eine Fangbegrenzung nicht herum.
Will man keine Fangbegrenzung, muss man mit solchen unangenehmen Ausreißern leben.


----------



## volkerm (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Die modernen Medien sind ein Fluch und ein Segen.
Ohne diese könnte kein Hechtkönig seine überzogenen Entnahmen und deren Verwertung publik machen.
Leider wird das Netz zu oft für Selbstdarstellung missbraucht.
Dann lesen das die Regulierungswütigen, und schon beginnt der Zirkus.
Bälle flach halten hilft oft, nur können das einige nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Rehi Ralf ,

soryy - nicht viel Zeit..



> Schau, es muss Gesetze und Regeln geben. Zwingend, weil unsere Gesellschaft sonst nicht funktionieren würde. Diese sollten aber einen Rahmen bilden mit dem Nachteile für die Gesellschaft verhindert werden. Sie sollten nicht entstehen um einzelne zu bevorteilen oder moralisch/emotional abzustrafen.
> 
> Und genau das ist hier der Fall.
> Hier wird aus der Emotion heraus gefordert, ein bestimmtes Verhalten zu unterbinden.
> ...


----------



## forsthaustorsten (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

wo ist das problem? zuviel gefangen? zu grosses maul? an********r?  Hey Hechtkönig, Hey neidischer Melder, sagt doch einfach mal was dazu. Keiner von beiden ist in diesem Thema oder wie ihr sagt in diesem Thread oder so. was soll der disput über fangmeldungen und und und. wir haben bei uns auch nen angellateinkönig und nen guten hechtangler. hat einer die hechte gezählt?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Einige Angler kannst du sowieso nur Prügeln..es werden einfach aalschnüre gelegt...uferbereich komplett von baumbewuchs 40m2 um die stelle gerodet usw. keine rücksicht mehr auf die Natur ..von den fischmengen die entnommen werden wollen wir erst garnicht reden...Hecht schmeckt ja sooo verdammt lecker da verspeisen einige 2 Stück ,365 Tage im jahr*kotz*


----------



## Lightray (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Es kommt halt immer auf die Ausmaße an.
Sobald etwas eine Tendenz zu einem Extrem hin bekommt, wird es eben geregelt... 
Insofern eben nicht der durschnittliche Angler, der eben mal einen Fisch verschenken mag, darunter leiden muss, ist ja alles noch mehr oder weniger okay.
Wobei ich persönlich auch nicht für eine Regelungswut bin, aber viele nutzen eben vorhandene Gesetzeslücken aus #c

Und dann noch leicht Offtopic:
Es müsste ja trotzdem möglich sein, Fisch zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen. Was wäre da nötig gewesen um das zu legalisieren?
Gut, der Hobbyangler darf seinen Fisch nicht verkaufen oder tauschen. Und was ist nun, wenn einfach ein Gewerbe angemeldet wird? Plötzlich wieder legal? |supergri

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Will man keine Fangbegrenzung, muss man mit solchen unangenehmen Ausreißern leben.



Hallo Ralle 24,
abgesehen davon, dass ich mit der Erwiederung von Gunnar weitestgehend übereinstimme, nochmal die Frage an Dich. 
Wie stellst Du Dir eine gewässerbezogene Fangbegrenzung in einem Flächenland mit Gewässerverbung wie in Brbg oder MV vor? Und wie willst Du das kontrollieren? 
Soll jeder Vereinsfürst bestimmen, was in seinem "Privatsee" entnommen werden darf und was nicht? Das kann wohl kaum im Sinne einer freizügigen Angelregelung sein, wie von Euch teils zu Recht propagiert.
Wie Gunnar schreibt gibt es die Fangbegrenzung in MV für zwei Hechte am Tag, in Brbg für drei Hechte am Tag. Das alles kann aber nicht einen "Hechtkönig" davon abhalten "scheinbar legal" mit seinem Hobby gewerblichen Handel zu treiben und somit das "Hobbyangeln" ad absurdum zu führen. Selbst wenn das Gewässer eine Entnahme von 100 Hechten im halben Jahr und damit in Übereinstimmung mit der Fangbegrenzung zulässt, so soll sich meinetwegen der freuen, der eine große Familie hat und sich gesund ernähren will. Aber Geschäftemacherei hat dabei nichts verloren. Der soll ein Gewerbe mit all seinen bereits genannten Kobsequenzen anmelden. Aber bitte nicht anderen das Hobby durch den schlechten Ruf kapput machen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## canis lupus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

welche regeln gibt es eigentlich in anderen ländern


----------



## Tomasz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



canis lupus schrieb:


> welche regeln gibt es eigentlich in anderen ländern



Erster Beitrag nach knapp 6 Jahren. Gratulation und nachträglich ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN an Board:m.
Warum interessieren Dich die Regeln in anderen Ländern? Willst Du auswandern#t? Wenn ja, wohin?
Solltest Du dem Tauschhandel etwas positives abgewinnen können, empfehle ich Dir die Länder der dritten Welt. Solltest Du nur zum Spaß angeln, dann z.B. Brandenburg oder vielleicht noch Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Aber was hat Deine Frage mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun|kopfkrat. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> abgesehen davon, dass ich mit der Erwiederung von Gunnar weitestgehend übereinstimme, nochmal die Frage an Dich.
> Wie stellst Du Dir eine gewässerbezogene Fangbegrenzung in einem Flächenland mit Gewässerverbung wie in Brbg oder MV vor? Und wie willst Du das kontrollieren?
> Soll jeder Vereinsfürst bestimmen, was in seinem "Privatsee" entnommen werden darf und was nicht? Das kann wohl kaum im Sinne einer freizügigen Angelregelung sein, wie von Euch teils zu Recht propagiert.
> ...



Nun, der Reihe nach.

Es ist amüsant zu lesen, wie Du sanft in eine Art der Diktion hinübergleitest, die Du manchmal an uns (nicht immer ganz zu unrecht) kritisierst.
Das macht Dich menschlich und symphatisch. 

Natürlich propagiere ich/wir eine freizügigere Handhabung der Angelfischerei. Dass bedeutet aber gewiss nicht regellos.
Wir haben wohl oft genug betont, dass Gewässerspezifische Regelungen vom Hegepflichtigen ( Fischereirechtinhaber, Verein, Hegegemeinschaft o.ä.) durchaus legitim sind. Wir wehren uns jedoch gegen pauschale Gesetze, verordnet von Funktionären oder Verbänden, unter denen auch nicht organisierte Angler zu Leiden haben. 
Als (austauschbares) Beispiel: Wenn in einem Verein per Mehrheitsbeschluß der Mitglieder entschieden wird, dass in deren Gewässern der Setzkescher nicht erlaubt ist, dann ist das halt so. Und wenn in einem anderen Verein beschlossen wird, dass der Setzkescher verwendet werden darf, dann ist das dort eben auch so. Diese Entscheidungsfreiheit sollte nicht per Gesetzesdiktion genommen werden. 

Was die Fangbeschränkungen angeht, so ist das in meiner Gegend halt so, dass es wesentlich mehr Angler gibt, als Gewässer. Da kommt man um eine detaillierte Gewässerordnung halt nicht herum. Das hat nix mit Einschränkung der Freiheit zu tun, sondern dient dazu allen Anglern langfristig eine erfolgreiche Fischwaid zu sichern.

In MV mit seinem enormen Gewässerreichtum mag das anders sein. Dort mögen sich die Angler auf so viele Gewässer verteilen, dass der Fangerfolg des einzelnen keinerlei spürbare Auswirkung auf die Bestände hat. Kann ich nur aus Deinen Worten ableiten, also nicht aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten.

Wenn dem so ist, dann spielt die Entnahme von 100 Hechten für den Bestand keine Rolle. Beeinflusst es den Bestand nicht negativ, haben die übrigen Angler auch keinerlei Nachteile dadurch. 

Was bleibt, ist dann die emotionale/moralische Seite. " Man" tut sowas nicht. Emotionen sind höchst subjektiv, Moral ist wechselhaft und unterliegt dem sog. Zeitgeist. Beides sind keine guten Voraussetzungen für Gesetze die nicht zum Ziel haben, einen direkten Schaden von der Gemeinschaft abzuwenden. 

Eine Fangbegrenzung muss darüber hinaus nicht zwingend auf ein Gewässer bezogen sein. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das in MV ja auch nicht (überall?) so. 
Wie Gunnar schreibt, darf man in MV 2 Hechte pro Tag fangen. Rein rechnerisch sind das 730 Hechte pro Jahr und Angler. Das wird auch der beste Angler kaum schaffen. 

Einigkeit besteht unzweifelhaft darin, dass die Angelfischerei ein Hobby ist und nicht zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes zu dienen hat. Ich denke aber, dass auch der begeistertse Fischesser kaum mehr als einen Hecht pro Woche mit Genuss verspeisen will. Eine Eingrenzung von z.B. 2 Hechten pro Tag, aber nicht mehr als 4 pro Monat, dürfte daher kaum jemandem einen nicht zu verkraftenden Nachteil bereiten. Dabei dürfte es auch wurscht sein, aus welchem Gewässer die Fische stammen. Solche Regelungen sind bei uns übrigens keine Seltenheit und werden auch angenommen. Das hat auch nix mit Regulierungswut zu tun, sondern dient dem Schutz der Bestände und sorgt für eine gerechte Verteilung der Gewässerproduktivität. So ist sichergestellt, dass derjenige der - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nur zweimal im Monat fischen gehen kann die annähernd gleiche Menge Fisch entnehmen kann, wie derjenige, der jeden Tag am Wasser sein kann. 

Natürlich geht sowas nicht ohne Kontrolle. Da eine flächendeckende Kontrolle rund um die Uhr nicht mal bei uns - geschweige denn in MV - möglich ist, haben wir vielfach ( nicht überall) ein indirektes Kontrollsystem. Jeder Angler hat ein Fangbuch mit sich zu führen. Fische die entnommen werden, sind sofort an Ort und Stelle einzutragen. Erst dann darf man weiterfischen.
Bedeutet, wer am Wasser mit einem Fisch angetroffen wird der nicht im Fangbuch eingetragen ist, hat ein Problem. 
Auch das ist nicht gesetzlich verankert, sondern Sache des Hegepflichtigen. Dies muss nicht zwingend pro Gewässer erfolgen, sondern kann auch für einen Gewässerfonds gelten. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass Du mit mir übereinstimmst, dass 48 Hechte pro Jahr nicht zu wenig sind und dass dabei auch der eine oder andere Fisch für den Nachbarn oder den Freund ohne großen Eigenverzicht abzweigbar sind. 

Also eigentlich doch genau das, was hier die Mehrheit als vernünftig ansehen. Man mag noch 40 oder 60 pro Jahr draus machen, das ist ja wurscht.

Kommt dann ein Hechtkönig und proklamiert, in einem halben Jahr 100 Hechte entnommen und getauscht zu haben, stellt sich die Frage nach der rechtmäßigkeit des Tausches gar nicht mehr. Er hat schlicht und einfach die zulässige Fangmenge überschritten und würde bei uns mit Sicherheit die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen bekommen. 

Was die Sache mit Handel und Gewerbe angeht, wurde hier mehrfach geschrieben, dass dies unabhängig vom Fischereigesetz sowieso zu beanstanden ist. Also auch auf dieser Schiene ist für eine Eingrenzung gesorgt. Es muss nur im Falle des Bekanntwerdens auch entsprechend verfolgt werden. Das wurde im hier vorliegenden Fall wohl versäumt, oder nicht erwähnt. 

Ich möchte noch ein andere Beispiel anführen, weil wir uns hier auf Hechte konzentrieren.
Es gibt ja durchaus Gewässer, die einen gravierenden Überbestand an einer Fischart ( meist Rotauge, Brassen oder Barsch) haben und in denen das zurücksetzen aus hegerischen Gründen sogar untersagt ist. Auch beim Wels wird so des öfteren gegen Besatzsünden der Vergangenheit vorgegangen. Das Resultat dieser Hegemaßnahme ist entweder ein Verzicht auf das beangeln dieser Arten, weil man keine eigene Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat, oder unbeobachtetes zurücksetzen der Fänge oder entsorgen in die Mülltonne aus dem gleichen Grund. In solchen Fällen ist es aus fischereilicher Sicht weder ehrenrührig noch unmoralisch, noch Bestandsschädigend, solche Fäge zu entnehmen und zu tauschen oder gar zu verkaufen. Mit Fiskus und Gewerbeaufsicht muss man sich halt selbst auseinandersetzen. 

Schwarz/Weiß gibt es nicht. Also sollte man sich auf eine Farbzone einigen, in der die allermeisten Angler eine helle Weste haben, ein paar sich mehr in der Grauzone tummeln und wenigen schwarzen Schafen das Leben schwer gemacht wird. 

Halte ich für besser als eine blütenweiße Zwangsjacke.


----------



## ivo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich stimme Tomasz zu. Es gibt nicht überall den Kindergarten, pro Gewässer und Angler Haar klein zu regeln wer was mitnehmen darf. 

Und bevor ihr weiter macht solltet ihr überlegen, an den LV Mek-Pom heran zu treten und ihm einen besseren Vorschlag zu machen. Den meckern kann jeder. Wie wäre es z.B. dem LV vorzuschlagen, auf eine gesetzliche Regelung zu verzichten und statt dessen eine verbandsinterne jährliche Maximalfangmenge einzuführen. Damit sollte allen Seiten genüge getan sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich stimme Tomasz zu. Es gibt nicht überall den Kindergarten, pro Gewässer und Angler Haar klein zu regeln wer was mitnehmen darf.



Ivo, das stand erstens nicht zur Debatte und ist zweitens kein Kindergarten, sondern schlicht und einfach von den topografischen Bedingungen her notwendig. Ich muss im Schnitt mindestens 45 Minuten fahren um an ein Gewässer größer als 1 Hektar zu gelangen. Und zeitgleich mit mir fahren hunderte andere Angler dorthin. Es ist ein Unterschied, hundert Äpfel an tausend Angler zu verteilen, oder tausend Äpfel an hundert Angler.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

absolut, von Fangbegrenzungen, Fangbüchern usw. halte ich und wahrscheinlich der Großteil der MV-Angler gar nix. Man darf auch nicht vergessen das sich die Bedeutung der Angelei/Fischerei bei uns rein Geschichtlich schon viel enger mit der Persönlichkeitsstruktur der mecklenburger (und Vorpommeraner) verwoben hat. Wir sind ein Völkchen von Anglern und wer nicht angelt kennt mindestens einen oder zwei in seinem Freundeskreis der angelt. Dadurch ist unsere Grundhaltung zur angelei schon eine ganz andere, wir sind es eben gweohnt viele Freiheiten beim Angeln zu haben und dazu kommt eben auch das (wie Finke schon sagte)wir so viel Gewässerfläche haben. Durch unsere Angeltradition ist es auch so, das die Vereine eine stärkere Position den Verbänden gegenüber einnehmen. Nicht zu letzt deshalb sind wir ja eins der wenigen VDSF Bundesländer das nicht mit einem Regelkatalog zum Angeln losziehen muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Dadurch ist unsere Grundhaltung zur angelei schon eine ganz andere, wir sind es eben gweohnt viele Freiheiten beim Angeln zu haben.........
> 
> 
> Nicht zu letzt deshalb sind wir ja eins der wenigen VDSF Bundesländer das nicht mit einem Regelkatalog zum Angeln losziehen muss.



Find ich auch gut und richtig. Dennoch wird hier ein neues Verbot, bzw. eine Einschränkung von vielen akzeptiert.
Verbotskataloge erscheinen nicht über nacht, sondern wachsen Stück für Stück über Jahre. 

Im Gegensatz zur Gewässerordnung, die relativ leicht zu ändern ist, ist das was im Gesetz steht erst mal in Beton gegossen. Da braucht es unendliche Mühe, das ggfs. wieder zu ändern, wenn überhaupt. 

Auch wir hatten mal recht freiheitliche Bedingungen, und auch bei uns fing das langsam an. Und nun haben wir den Gesetzeskatalog, an dem bei Euch noch gebaut wird. 

Macht doch nicht die gleichen Fehler, wie wir sie seinerzeit gemacht haben.


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> absolut, von Fangbegrenzungen, Fangbüchern usw. halte ich und wahrscheinlich der Großteil der MV-Angler gar nix.



Woher weißt du, was der Großteil der MV-Angler denkt? Glaskugel? Ich halte Fangbegrenzungen für notwendig. Gerade, wenn man sich die Story vom Hechtkönig durchliest.
Das ist einfach nur eine Sauerei! Normalerweise sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand eine Fangbegrenzung vorgeben, aber offenbar funktioniert das nicht bei jedem. Wie Ralle es schon geschrieben hat. Stellt euch mal 5 Hechtkönige an einem kleineren Vereinsgewässer ohne Fangebegrenzung vor. Da bleibt nicht viel über.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

das Wörtchen wahrscheinlich steht ja nicht umsonst vor meinem Post.

Meine Glaskugel hab ich verkauft, ich kann mit soviel Macht nicht umgehen 


Natürlich ist das eine Aussage die ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen in den Anglerkereisen mit denen ich mich umgebe begründe. Ich bin aber der Meinung das unser System gut funktioniert und solcher Regularien nicht bedarf.


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Ich möchte natürlich auch ungern auf unsere Freiheiten verzichten. Wenn man sich die Lage in anderen Bundesländern anguckt.
Vermutlich wird sich bei uns nicht viel ändern, da wir auf zahlende Angeltouristen angewiesen sind und diese nicht mit Nachtangelverbot etc. vergraulen werden.

Bin mir auch sicher, dass sich die Vereinskollegen angemessen um den Hechtkönig kümmern werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Bezugnehmend auf die beiden letzten postings stellt sich mir dann erst Recht die Frage, warum man dann im Fischereigesetz herumfuhrwerken will. |rolleyes


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hab mir schon gedacht das die Frage kommt, du Schießhund |supergri

Wie gesagt, ist der Grundsatz richtig aber ich bin der Meinung, das dieser Extremfall (grade weil er publik gemacht wurde) nach einer Reaktion seitens des LAV Verlangt. Wie die Aussehen soll, das ist wieder eine andere Frage. Ich hatte ja schon geschreiben, das ich ehr ein spezifizierung der gesetzeslage Seitens des Verbandes erwarte. Nicht mal unbedingt weil ich es persönlich für nötig halte, sondern weils in der Öffentlichkeit gelandet ist. ich hatte ja die Reaktion meiner nicht-angelnden Freundin auf diesen Artikel beschrieben. Mal abgesehen davon (wurde ja auch schon gesagt) das eine Kontrolle solcher Regelungen unmöglich erscheint.


----------



## canis lupus (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Erster Beitrag nach knapp 6 Jahren. Gratulation und nachträglich ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN an Board:m.
> Warum interessieren Dich die Regeln in anderen Ländern? Willst Du auswandern#t? Wenn ja, wohin?
> Solltest Du dem Tauschhandel etwas positives abgewinnen können, empfehle ich Dir die Länder der dritten Welt. Solltest Du nur zum Spaß angeln, dann z.B. Brandenburg oder vielleicht noch Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Aber was hat Deine Frage mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun|kopfkrat.
> 
> ...




bin eigentlich ein stiller zuhörer. warum ich mich angemeldet habe weiß ich nicht mehr, hat aber nicht weh getan.

warum jetzt meine reaktion?
ich finde ihr führt hier keine ehrliche diskusion. irgendwie ist das immer das gleiche. hat mich einfach geärgert.
wenn ich den anfang richtig verstanden habe, hat jemand für meine begriffe geräubert. nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen ich gönne jedem einen fisch mehr als er mir gönnt.
ein funktionär wird damit konfrontiert und meint, wie ich finde richtig, das sei handel mit geangeltem fisch und somit nicht rechtens. anscheind nicht richtig, also fordert er eine gesetzesänderung (´ne verordnung oder so würde es vileicht auch tun).
so und nun nochmal wie sieht es wo anders aus?
wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist in solchen angelparadisen wie dänemark oder norwegen (war ich dieses jahr schon, tolle zeit und tolle fische der handel mit geangeltem fisch verboten. und tauschhandel ist doch handel oder? und einige von euch tun so als stünde der untergang des abendlandes bevor. ich glaube diese regel ist richtig.
aber wir versauen uns ja immer alles selber. 
kleines beispiel: in der stvo steht, dass der jenige in eine parklücke fahren darf, der sie als erstes ereicht (logisch). stand übrigens nicht immer drin, erst als sich die polizei und gerichte damit beschäftigen mußten.
und dann die art der diskusionen, vor allem das nicht zulassen einer anderen meinung.
so ich verschwinde jetzt wieder; fahre jetzt in den urlaub mit meinen jungs angeln. es ist nähmlich super die kindlich begesterung zu sehen oder das jugendlich in frage stellen nebenbei fischreiher, adler oder eisvogel beobachten. hoffent lich fangen wir auch noch fische. 

*DAS MACHT ANGELN UNTER ANDEREM FÜR MICH AUS!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*



canis lupus schrieb:


> ein funktionär wird damit konfrontiert und meint, wie ich finde richtig, das sei handel mit geangeltem fisch und somit nicht rechtens. anscheind nicht richtig, also fordert er eine gesetzesänderung (´ne verordnung oder so würde es vileicht auch tun).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zunächst, Gebetsmühle anwerf, ist der Handel/Tausch in diesem Umfang als gewerblich einzustufen und schon daher aus unterschiedlichen Gründen strafbewehrt. Zumindest, wenn der Angler,was als sicher anzunehmen ist, die hohen Anforderungen an den Handel mit Lebensmitteln nicht erfüllt. 

Ein guter Funktionär hätte, mit der Frage konfrontiert, erst einmal die hervorrangende Arbeit der Hegebeauftragten gelobt, die einen so guten Fischbestand überhaupt erst möglich machen. Er hätte dann auch die absolute Mehrzahl der Angler gelobt, die sich verantwortungsvoll benehmen und durch maßvolle Entnahme auch zu dem hervorragenden Fischbestand beitragen. Er hätte angeführt, dass der hervorragende Zustand der Gewässer nicht nur auf Besatz und Hege zurückzuführen ist, sondern insbesondere auch die umfangreichen Natur- und Gewässerschutzmaßnahmen durch die Angler, denn nur in gesunden, ökologisch ausgewogenen Gewässern kann sich ein guter und stabiler Bestand entwickeln. Er hätte ausgeführt, dass das Verhalten vom Hechtkönig natürlich nicht dem verantwortungsvollen Umgang der allermeisten Angler entspricht, dass man aber in jeder Gemeinschaft Menschen hat, die gewisse Vorteile bis zur Neige auskosten. Dass man solche Auswüchse in den Reihen der Angler ganz sicher besprechen und auf den Hechtkönig aufklärend einwirken wird.
Abschließend hätte er, zur Vermeidung von strafrechtlichen Folgen für die weniger maßvollen Angler, ganz allgemein auf die Gewerbe- und Hygieneverordnungen hingewiesen. 

Hechtkönig abgewatscht, Werbung für die Angler gemacht, und alle übrigen Hechtkönige klar gewarnt. 

Fertig. 

Mit der Erklärung da in puncto Gesetz etwas bewirken zu wollen, hat er die Ausnahme zur Regel erklärt und alle Angler bloßgestellt. 


Den letzten Absatz aus Deinem Beitrag unterschreibe ich uneingeschränkt und wünsche Dir, allerdings mit gemäßigter Hoffnung, dass Du das mit Deinen Enkeln auch noch ohne Anwalt machen kannst.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hallo Canis Lupus,
da bist Du doch mit Deiner Meinung garnicht so weit weg, von der Mehrheit der hier beteiligten User. Nur weil einige User mit fett gedrucktem Namen viel Zeit investieren und gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder aufs Neue ihre Meinung kundtun, heißt das doch nicht, dass sie Recht haben müssen oder gar die mehrheitliche Meinung des Anglerboards darstellen. 
Also ich kann das von Dir geschriebene durchaus unterschreiben. Sehe ich nähmlich ähnlich und habe das auch schon so geschrieben. 
Eigentlich ist das ganze keinen Pfifferling wert, wenn es nicht aus Sicht der Redakteure einen Verbandsfunktionär gegeben hätte der sich "erdreistet" hat die Gesetzeslücke schließen zu wollen. Aber er hat auch schon einen Rückzieher gemacht (der Funktionär nicht der Redakteur des AB), doch das wird gerne übersehen. 
Wie gesagt ist nicht meine Meinung, denn ich finde auch, dass solche "Händler" wie der Hechtkönig nichts mit unserem Hobby zu tun haben und entweder ein Gewerbe anmelden und sich den dortigen Regeln unterwerfen sollen oder aber das Hobby als Hobby nehmen und nicht zum Handel.
Andere Länder kann man aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen, da dort grundsätzlich andere Eigentumsverhältnisse an Gewässern, Angelbedingungen und ein anderes gewachsenen Verhältnis zur Natur herrscht. Skandinavien mit seinem Jedermannrecht und Norwegen im speziellen sind so ein Thema. Ich denke, dass es den Norwegern nicht verboten ist Handel zu treiben, da sie eh ein Volk von Fischern waren. Bei Touristenanglern weiß ich es nicht genau. Aber ein von uns gefangener Heilbutt von 50 kg landet nicht in der Kühltruhe deutscher Angeltouristen sondern beim Fischer, im Altenheim oder der Schulspeisung usw. Ist das Handel? Aber ist auch Wurscht. 
Dir einen guten Fang mit Deinen Jungs und auch weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lesen im AB und vielleicht hast Du ja doch mal Lust was zu schreiben. Muss aber auch nicht#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Auch hier stimmt vieles, was Du schreibst, Tomasz.

Es geht aber auch hier (wie hier auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3397113#post3397113 ) um die angelpolitische Grundfrage:

Rufe ich zuerst nach weiteren oder schärferen Gesetzen, die dann kaum mehr wegzubringen sind und dann am Ende alle betreffen?

Oder will ich größtmögliche Entscheidungsfreiheit für Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter und muss daher GEGEN weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen oder für die Abschaffung bestehender kämpfen?

Ich meine:
JEDER Funktionär und JEDER Verband MUSS gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen und FÜR gesetzliche Erleichterungen.

Wem aber bei allem, ewas passiert - wie auch in dem Fall hier - gerade Funktionären ALS ERSTES MITTEL dann gesetzliche Restriktionen einfallen, statt die bisher schon gegebenen rechtlichen Möglichkeiten auszunutzen, der ist in meinen Augen mit einer solchen Grundhaltung einfach fehl am Platz als Vertreter der Angler.

Und das haben und das werden wir auch zukünftig immer bekämpfen und anprangern...

Und an Hand unserer nachlesbaren angelpolitischen Grundhaltung ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367 ) bewerten und kommentieren wir auch solche Vorgänge wie hier.


Offtopic PS:
Selbst in der 12er-Kommission der gescheiterten Fusion waren sich fast alle Funktionäre einig (DAV wie VDSF), dass es erste Aufgabe sein müsse, gesetzliche Restriktionen abzuschaffen. 

Nicht umsonst hat da dann wohl der VDSF schnell seine Leute zurückgezogen, da gerade der VDSF und seine Landesverbände in den letzten  Jahrzehnten ja für immer mehr statt weniger restriktive Gesetze gesorgt bzw. dafür gekämpft haben..

Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot - all diese Ideen kamen ja von VDSF-Landesverbänden und werden bis heute noch für richtig gehalten...


----------



## Tomasz (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: LAV MeckPomm: Drehen jetzt alle durch?*

Hallo Thomas,
Euer Ansinnen ist doch mittlerweile sogar mir klar geworden. Danke nochmal für die PN.
Aber ihr müsst doch auch akzeptieren, dass andere User andere Meinungen vertreten und sich nicht vor Euren Karren spannen lassen wollen. 
Es wird Euch doch sicher auch keinen Spaß machen, seitenlange Monologe zu führen und Euch drei gegenseitig auf die Schultern zu klopfen. 
Ihr fordert in den Reihen der Verbände zu Recht zu einer offenen Diskussion und solltet doch daher auch bereit sein, diese Diskussion hier im Board zuzulassen. Macht Ihr ja auch, wenn auch wie hier, immer wieder mit dem Hinweis, dass alle anderen wohl immer noch nicht kapiert hätten, worum es Euch eigentlich geht. Doch habe ich und trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass gewerblicher Handel mit unserem Hobby angeln nichts zu tun hat und daher habe ich auch überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ein Funktionär darüber nachdenkt, wie man diese offensichtliche Gesetzeslücke schließen kann. 
Ich treibe keinen Handel mit meinem Fisch und den meisten anderen wird es wohl auch so gehen, also betrifft mich das doch garnicht. Im Gegenteil wäre ich froh, wenn in der Öffentlichkeit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, dass wir Angler zum angeln fahren um damit unsere gewerbsmäßigen Tauschgeschäfte zu machen. Das ist nicht das was unser Hobby ausmacht und daher Riegel vor.
Auch sehe ich, und habe das auch schon mehrfach bekräftigt, eine Stärkung der Vereine in der Gestaltung und Umsetzung der Gewässerordnung in einem Flächenland wie MV oder Brbg als nicht gewinnbringend an. Hier haben zum Glück nicht die Kleinfürsten der Vereine die Gewässer gepachtet, sondern das Königreich LAV und durch den Gewässerverbund zum Gewinn aller Angler.* Aller... *so wie Ihr es ja immer gerne fordert. Also warum zurück zur Kleinstaaterei wie in den alten Bundesländern. Ich sage NEIN.
Hier liegt die Verantwortung sehr wohl bei den KAV und LAV im Sinne der Angler zu handeln. 
Und diese Verantwortung sehe ich, wie andere eben auch, im Gegensatz zu Euch eben im vorliegenden Fall tatsächlich wahrgenommen, wobei der Funktionär ja selbst erstmal wieder zurück gerudert hat um den Sachverhalt insgesamt zu prüfen.
Daher wird es auch, in einem Flächenland wie Brbg oder MV, hoffentlich nie eine gewässerbezogene Entnahmeregelung für jedes einzelne Gewässer durch die Vereine geben. Da bin ich strikt dagegen und folge Eurem Grundsatz zur Abschaffung bzw. in diesem Fall der Vereinfachung von Regelungen. Eine Gewässerordnung für das Bundesland und fertig. 
Gesetzliche Restriktionen, die das Angeln einschränken - bin ich bei Euch  und daher auch gegen solche Restriktionen. Aber das hat mit dem Handeln von Hechtkönig und der Reaktion des Funktionärs in meinen Augen nichts zu tun, da hier der Angler nicht betroffen ist, sondern der "Händler".
Ihr wollt eine Grundsatzdiskussion, ich dagegen versuche fall- und sachbezogen zu schreiben. Ich bin Angler, keine Politiker.
Aber darum dreht sich der Kreis ja schon die ganze Zeit. Also was solls. Ihr habt Eure Meinung, ich und andere haben unsere. Das sollten wir akzeptieren und fertig. 

Herzliche Grüße

Tomasz


----------

